# IUI With Vaginismus Part 39*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

i went to the bank today that said my card had been issued but has I haven't recieved it they cancelled it and are sending a new one to my branch. However my card expires tommorrow so I asked how I would get money in the mean time and they said that although it was inconviniant that I could use my card over the counter with 2 forms of ID. I wasn't happy about this but what else could I do? I just hoped that the card would be here quick as going into branch everytime I need money isn't easy and I am going away next weekend  
Anyway I went to the garage tonight to draw out some cash while I still could and the machine ate my card     So I now have nothing
I phoned customer servuce ans really let rip and the first person cut me off the second person said he was putting me through to a supervisor when I got cut off again.

I have someone coming to watch the boys for me and I am going to the bank AGAIN tommorrow - Annie is there anyway they can get me a card asap? seeing as this is all there cock-up

I didn't want to take the boys with me as I think there will be some shouting going on I am furious


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - OMG! you are having a complete nightmare with this bank. Have they got back to you regarding the complaint yet? When you get down there today, tell them you expect a phone call from the Head of Customer Services after what you have been through - today!!! Grrrr and there is nothing more annoying than being cut off either   I'm getting myself all wound up just thinking about it. 
I don't think there is any way they can speed up getting you a new card, sorry. They genuinely do take that long to prooduce  

Good Luck! 


Emma - Life at the Out-Laws has it's ups and downs. It nice having an extra pair of hands around to help out with Hannah and they enjoy playing with her, which gives me a nice break. On the downside, I am once again watching cricket 24/7 and it's just not the same living back home with Mum & Dad is it? 
We should hopefully (I say this with fingers crossed) be hearing some good news about the rental house today. If all is well there, then I'm hoping we can move in sometime next week.
Having said that, I don't really want to go to this house now. It's a unfamiliar house to all of us and it just makes me even more homesick   
Nothing I can do though. What's done is done and I have no choice but to live with the consequences. 

Which teeth is Will getting at the moment? Is it the next bottom ones? They gave Hannah a bit of grief - but then teething always set her ear infections off.  Happy to report that her new tooth came through and we didn't even notice! Those anti-biotics seem to have done the trick    Having a nightmare with them at the moment though. The Consultant wanted her on them til we go back in October, but only wrote a prescription to last til next week   Now I'm having problems getting through to their office to get more! 

Then DH took Hannah for her MMR jab yesterday and they won't give it to her because she's on anti-b's   But she's going to be on them for some time to come, so what do we do? I knew I should have taken her because DH just said "ok" and left  

We didn't do anything for DH's birthday really. I didn't even get him a pressie   Well, he gave me one idea and then changed his mind at the last minute, so really not my fault   We just went for something to eat with Hannah and the Out Laws. Our friends then popped over last night with our Godchildren, who wore Hannah out completely. They had her chasing them around the house. Bless her,she's still quite waddly and slow on her toes and she was trying desperately to keep up  - soooo cute  

We're staying with some other friends tonight so I can watch Big Brother Final Night! Can you imagine having to miss that for yet more cricket   I've not missed a final night yet and I'm not starting tonight! Dear Lord, my BB Final Night Parties are something of legend. Many people are left distraught tonight that I'm not having one due to the floods  


Claire - How are things today? Did you have a quiet word with anyone? 


Marie, Polly, Deedee - Morning!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just me, myself and I today then  

Well, all I have going round my head today are songs from Jospeh and the Technicolour Dreamcoat.

So, unless someone logs on fast I will just sit here and recite them

You have been warned


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ha ha I love Jospeh!!!
Lets sing  

I closed my eyes ......................



Bank was no help at all so head office will be reciving another letter and I will be closing my account.
I have gone and opened another one today - sorry Annie not with your establishment  just hoping that the will give me an overdraft as I have quite a large one with Abbey so will need it with my new account so I can close teh abbey account! I am moving teh boys accounts to  

My first ann summers order came today so I am happy   I just ordered bits for pirzes and raffle bits etc

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'm quite partial to a bit of a Joseph sing-song, and have the CD in my car (strictly for trips without dh). 

Glad you'll get to see the BB final. Who do you want to win? I'd like the twins to (wasnt keen to start with but they've grown on me), but think it will be Brian.

Will's new tooth is 3rd along at the top (don't know the technical name). He is coldy and snotty too, and had me up a few times inthe night. 

Donna -      at your bank. Dreadful customer service.   Hope i gets sorted out soon. When I lost my card recently (my fault entirely) I phoned at noon one day and the new one came in the post first thing the next, so it is quite possible for them to move speedily if they want to.

Claire, Polly, Deedee - hello!

Just been to see the mw for a routine check and all is well. BP is really low. 

Very trivial in the grand scheme of things, but I am being driven nutty by door problems this week. Last week our front door swelled up because of all the rain, and so was sticking....

to be continued. W has just thrown water all over the kitchen floor


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

...back to my dull door-based rant.....

We were probably yanking the handle too violently, and it fell apart on Sunday. It took 3 trips to B&Q to buy the correct replacement handle (general incompetance with measurements). In the meantime we could only open the front door by pulling it with the key. We have 2 keys, and one snapped under the pressure.

Last night I fitted the new handle, works marvellously, etc. This morning I have managed to lose our one remaining front door key (was going to go and have spares cut this afternoon, for dh and the plumber). I suspect Will has had a hand in this. I've been hunting high and low.   Luckily the door is unlocked, but I don't know if I can go out leaving it open (although the 3 dogs should deter burglars).
Arggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

...drew back the curtain 

This could be fun! 


Donna - Sorry the bank were near to useless. I'd probably close my account and move too. Hopefully you'll hear from their Head Office soon with a grovelling apology.
Great news with the Ann Summers stuff. Hope those parties start rolling in!

Emma -   at the thought of your dogs attacking any would be burglars. 

Did the Madwife comment much on the low BP? A good friend of mine suffered badly with it from week 20 in her pregnancy. She was experiencing dizzy spells and then started blacking out   The GP told her it wouldn't last long and it didn't. Within a few weeks she was back to her usual self. Just go steady!!! No buzzing around like you usually do  

I groaned and winced when I saw "Samanda" entering the house, but haven't they turned outto be fun to watch. And they are actually really sweet girls. I think it would be fab if they won, but I wouldn't be dissapointed if Brian did.

Ziggy on the other hand - do not like him at all. Slimy so and so!

Right, I'm off home. Going to try and race to the local shopping centre.Just found out that Fifi & Bumble are there and Hannah is their number 1 fan   Hoping she's not in bed when I get in  

have a good weekend!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

to see for certain................    

this really had cheered me up no end

Written another letter of complaint and enclosed my first letter for reference! I want compensating  

Oh Emma are you ok? what did midwife say about low BP?
Hope you get the door sorted

Claire where are you

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I found my keys (hidden behind a pile of tiles, thank goodness). I managed to lose Will whilst hunting for them. I totally forgot about him, then the plumber came downstairs carrying him and said, 'I think this belongs to you'. He'd gone upstairs and was playing with the plumbers tools, but the plumber was on a long phonecall to a customer and couldn't call me or do anything. I felt very  . 

MW didn't say anything about low bp (80/60, and it has never been below 100/80 before, and is usually 120 ). I was so pleased that it wasn't high that I forgot to ask about it. I have had the odd dizzy spell, so perhaps that is why.  She wasn't a very chatty lady, and looked panicked at the sight of a toddler in her office (especially when he started rifling through her cupboards  ).

Off to get keys cut and do food shopping. Think I'll have to listen to Joseph again now.....

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

What I thought I knew...... 

Am I singing on my own

Went back to my new bank and with all my ID so hopefully that is all sorted and I have opened the boys accounts there to  
Brought myself a nice top fro breast cancer today to cheer myslef up and help a good cause

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning I hope everyone is well,

Boys are still having bad nights and I am really struggling  
I will talk to HV next wk but I don't see what she can suggest. Ryan seems to be constipated so we are putting him back onto his old milk as that as been the only change so I hope that makes a difference.
We are alos going to put Callum in our room tonight as it seems that Ryan likes the light on but it disturbs Callum   if this theory is prooved right then we will get a dimer night light thing for Ryan that doesn't disturb Callum - However isn't it a bit early for Ryan to be scared of the dark and want a light on
Also when we had my neices staying we left the lamp on as there were sleeping in there room and neither Callum or Ryan seemed bothered - so why now?
They both have colds which I guess isn't helping either, although sterangly they seem to be coughing and have runny noses etc during the day but be fine at night, apaqrt from the constant waking up, wanting bottles and screaming from ryan 
I really lost it last night and feel really guilty today  I was just so tired and couldn't face getting up again - feel like such a bad mother today   as there is clearly something wrong at night and I can't pin point it or fix it 

I have put some childrens Olbus oil onto muslin cloth on each of there cots   thats for reminding me about that.

Right enough about me, how is everyone else?

Off to buy the boys some new shoes and clothes later today 

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hellooo everyone,

Well we are all back safe and sound and the trip wasnt as traumatic as I thought it would be. The flight only took 40 minutes and the plane wasn't full so we had 3 seats to ourselves. The noise didnt seem to bother her at all! We only had to drive for 2 hours and H slept most of that. there wasn't mush to do at the outlaws but it was nice to let other people take over, have your meals cooked for you and not have to do housework etc. MIL would quite happily push H around in the buggy ALL DAY LONG!
We did visit a National Trust property nearby but apart from that didnt do very much (the shops aren't great- probably a good thing for me! )

Donna- sorry to hear you are having a tough time. have you tried lactulose for the constipation? H is troubled with that now and again and the GP prescribed that and infant suppositories (not nice but they work!) 
I think we are all destined for a life of guilt, it goes hand in hand with being a mum  
I found that when H had a cough, putting a couple of books under her mattresst o raise it up a bit really helped. She has actually been coughing for the past couple of weeks but GP says its just teething, because she is salivating more it is gathering at the back of her throat and she is constantly trying to clear it.

Emma- the weeks have just flown by  you are near the half-way mark.I'll bet this pregnancy won't feel half as long as the first.

Marie- My mouth was watering when you described all those delicious baked goodies you made for SIL.   I can't wait to bake things with Hannah (not that I want to eat them or anything )

Annie- When do you move into the rental house? Is it far from your own house? Hannah loves Fifi too. Her fave at the mo is In the Night Garden.

Claire- welcome back!  What are they putting in the water at your workplace?  How many are pg now?  How insensitive to be putting bets on women becoming pg  Hang in there hun, your time will come. Good for you making an appointment with the GP. In the meantime enjoy doing all those things you wont be able to do when you are up the duff like, drinking lovely wine and champers, wearing tight clothes ( you will be sick to death of smocks) and touching your toes and bending over 

polly- Helloo!

STILL no teeth by the way!

Bye for now,

DDx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

...what I thought I knew


Donna - How did it go last night with the boys? Did the light make any difference? Frustrating as it is, sometimes there isn't really a problem when babies do these things.I got myself down by trying to "fix" everything and sometimes I think I made it worse   Often these things sort themselves out and it's a case of surviving while you try and ride it out.
Alternatively, you could try the controlled crying? Could you set Callum up in the lounge and leave Ryan in his room? Then wait until the weekend when DH is around to help and show Ryan whose Boss in the middle of the night!
Still think it's worth speaking to the HV. You never know, she might have something useful to say  


Emma - I probably would have felt   if Hannah had done the same with the plumber, but from this side it's absolutely hysterical   How cute! 
With the BP thing, I don't think they do anything. Only because of my friend who had the same problem. She was told it sorts itself out (which it did) and they don't like to give anything to raise it incase it does go back up by itself and it would therefore give you high blood pressure, which as you know is not good for Junior. 

Deedee - Don't you worry about those teeth - well, not like I did anyway   Have you had people saying "the longer they take to come out, the stronger they are" I got that - ALOT! Like it matters with baby teeth, they fall out anyway    
Your weekend away sounds lovely. Nice and peaceful with bugger all to do. Grandparents do have a bit of a thing with buggies don't they   It's a novelty for them - use and abuse it! 

Marie - Good Morning! Did you have a good weekend? WE're almost to the day of your appointment - yipee!

Claire - How are things with you today? Are you alright?

Polly - Any news on the itching?


Well, I'm a bag of nerves this morning. One of my oldest and best friends went into labour last night. Well, her waters broke anyway. I chatted to her on the phone briefly before she left for the hospital and she wasn't having any contractions at the time. The hospital had told her that they just wanted to check her over and would probably send her home for the night. But, we've heard nothing since. I can only assume that everything kicked off and she's in full blown labour as I type.
I'm really excited for her. It took her 2 years to get a BFP and like me, she was just about to start treatment when it happened. 

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Far far away...............

Morning all,

Annie how exciting I love a birth story   I am feeling really broody and DH and I keep talking about number 3   but then with all the sleepless nights last week I am not so sure 
Ryan has been better the last few nights and on sunday morning the boys had there bottles at 5ish then slept till 7:30 DH and I just sat there staring at the clock in disbelief  
I have changed Ryan back to 'his' milk and he seems better so maybe it was that - who knows. He still woke at 12:30 for an extra bottle. Any tips/ideas on how to get Ryan back sleeping through the night and not need the extra night feed?

Deedee sounds like you had a fanatsic time away, I am not sure my wek away next week will be so rested  

Emma how are you?

Polly I hope you are better?

Marie how was your weekend?

Claire how are you hun?

Off to the bank later to TRY and get some money out!!! they better not give me any problems  
Then of food shopping and to visit parents

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

....someone was sleeping.

Donna - When Hannah went through these phases I had a really bad habit of indulging her. Primarily because I was far too tired to fight with her at that time of night. It took all of 5 minutes to give her a bottle and go back to bed and the phase did pass. 
I did always try every other possibility first. So, the order went:

A) - Has she got her dummies?
B) - Drink of water
c) - Calpol
D) - Cuddles and a bit of naughty rocking back to sleep
D) - Getting hacked off by this point - milk! 

Does that help at all?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Annie thas preety much the order I am doing things in now  
I guess becuase they are mobile now they need more food, Ryan is still smaller so prehaps thats why he needs the extra bottle but Callum doesn't

I can't think of the next line


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, sorry to hear that Ryan is waking at night again.  No idea what to suggest I'm afraid  but I do hope that it resolves itself shortly.

Deedee, glad you had a relaxing break away!

Annie, have you got the keys for the rented place yet?  What did you think of the BB final?  I actually missed the announcement of the winner as I had an upset stomach (some dodgy lunch out I think) , and got back to see the twins being interviewed and Brian running around in the house.

Morning Emma, do you have anything exciting planned for today?

Marie, your appointment is creeping ever closer!  

Right, back to work. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

...but the world was weeping. Any Dream Will Do! 


Claire - I have spoken to the Letting Agent this morning. Looks like we're getting the keys on Friday   And not before time. I swear I am about to end up in the Looney Bin! Being with the Out Laws is killing my social life, my marriage and my sanity   Still, efforts can be made to resolve all of these issues by the weekend. I shall be calling my Mother over for babysitting duties Saturday night and going on a hot date with my hubbie! 

Are you alright hun? I've been really worried about you the last couple of days   How are things at work? Where are we in your cycle now? 
I packed Lady H and I up on Friday afternoon and went to a friends house! I called DH and told him I had his stuff and that we were all staying there the night so we could watch BB. The Out Laws would never have let me watch it and I wouldn't have enjoyed it with them as much as I did with my friends. We had a lovely evening. The girls (they have a girl exactly 1 year older than Hannah - to the day!) played nicely and were up in bed at 7pm. We then got a curry and settled down to watch the show. I was happy Brian won. 

Sorry you had an upset tummy. I wonder if you had this 24 hour bug that seems to be doing the rounds? People here are going down with it at lightening speed. I caught it the last time it was taking people out and am praying I avoid it this time! 

Donna - Who knows with babies? They remain a complete mystery to me


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie

Yey to getting the keys on Friday!   Oooh, where will your hot date be to??

Yeah I'm ok, didn't feel much like posting towards the end of last week.  Work is doing my head in.  My colleague now has a noticeable bump and the conversation is now 100% baby.  I've bought my ipod in this week to shut it out.  How awful of me.  There isn't anyone I could talk to discreetly about the list of pgs, noone I would trust not to repeat what I'd said anyway... 

As for where I am in my cycle, goodness knows.  With no temps I haven't a clue.  Everytime I've seen cm that could be fertile, DH has been summoned but I'm not very good at assessing that, so we've kept it frequent.  In short, there's been bms every 1, 2 or 3 days since early in the cycle.  Hadn't done it for two nights then last night noticed some weird creamy cm that I've never seen before, it was like body lotion or something, didn't look like egg white but then as I'm crap at identifying it, and it did stretch a bit, I called DH away from the playstation!  (He didn't argue, mind you...)  Due to the stomach upset I said he'd have to be quick though!   No idea when af is due.  Not yet though, don't have any pre-af symptoms.

I'm glad Brian won too! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - I was getting woried about you. Did you summon dh to do the business with you, or to look at the unusual cm - I couldn't tell.    Assuming it was the first....

Annie - glad you get some sort of a life back at the weekend. I'd go loopy in your shoes. Hope the hot date goes well.  BB evening sounds fun. I watched it on my own (dh ill in bed with a man cold, and isn't a fan anyway), but fell asleep during the twins' interview.  

Donna - sorry the boys are still disrupting your sleep. I'd offer water, dummy, and calpol, in that order, and then try controlled crying, but I am very cruel! 

I had a busy weekend. Clothes shopping, more tile shopping, food shopping (bit of a theme developing here), and odd bits of DIY. I'm really tired today, and Will is grumpy and snotty. Luckily dh is doing a half day and is off for the next 10 days, so I should have a bit of help.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just to clarify - yes, to do the deed, not to look at the cm!!!   Enthusiastic as he is about baby making I think that would be a bridge too far!!!!!!!!

Emma, have you had any luck with the tile shopping?  I keep putting it off........

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

at the thought of Claire's DH examining her CM    

Your description of cm does sound familiar. I wonder if it's dried up/left over . You've been keeping stocks so well supplied, I wonder if some has come back! And I can't believe you did it with an upset stomach   That is dedication!

I think it's safe to say that you are cured of Vag. And to think just a short while ago the thought of it seemed impossible, let alone every other day  

So, what's the plan? Keep bonking until you start suffering with morning sickness or such like? Bet DH wouldn't mind that 

I think the idea of taking your Ipod to work is brilliant. Whatever it takes to get us through til we see that BFP this month. I have a good feeling this time  

Stay strong. We're right here with you  

Emma - 10 days with DH! Make sure you get a few lie-ins and afternoon naps while he's around!


Still no baby news from best friend. What's taking so long!?! Push damn it!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, think I'm cured of the vag!!      I was stone-cold sober last night and it was no problem.

Could be dried up wigglies, I suppose.  The plan is to keep going every two days plus days when I see anything that could even potentially be fertile cm.  Phew!

x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Day Girls!   How are all of you?  I am fab as today is a holiday and I'm not at work right now-woo hoo!!!


Claire-hey Honey-I was getting worried about you too!  Congrats on all the BMS and curing of vag-you're my hero!  
Awesome idea about the IPod.  That's all I do all day while in work is listen to music or whatever videos I decide to pop up on-line while I'm working away at my desk.  I'm in my own little world and it really makes my job so much more satisfying in that I don't have to listen to any drama, etc.  You hang in there Honey and rock out in your chair at work-trust me-it's going to help tremendously.  Then while all those pg girls are  , you can just walk by humming the tune you were just listening to and throw in a little dance move.  That will give them a thing or two to think about!  
Hey...btw...when is your apmt w/the Dr.?

Annie-YAY about the keys to the new place!  So happy for you!  You definetely need to get out of the outlaws ASAP (unless of course you WANT to watch crochet 24/7)!  
Happy to hear you had a fab time at your friends watching BB!  That's so cool!  This is the first year DH and I have watched BB (but American version) and we love it.  There are still about 6 people left in the house now and I think it's supposed to be ending in a few weeks.  That oughtta be interesting as I don't know anything about that whole sequester house and voting and stuff.  Gotta love reality TV!  Hey-do you have the availability to get the live feeds there?  I signed up for a 2 wk trial and it was quite interesting!  I watched one of the guys shaving and making an omelette, etc.-kinda neat!  
Hope you hear from your friend soon!

Dee Dee-welcome back Lady!  Glad you had a good time at the in-laws!  Sending some virtual baked goods your way!  

Donna-how are the boys doing?  Wish I could offer some advice but yet...don't have any kids yet!  I would however like to think it's a phase and they'll get past it on top of the fact that they're teething and have a little cold.  Just try to hang in there Honey.
How's all your bank drama going?  

Emma-sounds like you had a packed week-end!  How's the bathroom coming along?  Behaving yourself w/the hunky plumber?!    As Annie said-had to laugh about the story w/him and Will-too cute!  
When is the due date of the new bundle...BTW?
Yes-definetely take advantage of DH while he's home!  

Polly-where you been Honey?  Will you please check in quickly and let us know how you're doing?

I've had a pretty good week-end.  I did some gardening on Sat. and now I can barely walk!  Just picture it-I look like a toss up between an ice skater and a pregnant woman as I walk about.  Also actually went into work for a little while on Sat. as well to try to get some stuff done.  We are all so backed up w/this new computer system.  Have I told you about the computer system's trainer?  Well he's been coming in since June to train us, etc.  He is a big flirt but especially w/me.  He's actually really handsome w/a dark complexion (I think he's Mexican) and very smart (to hold a position like that).  We do a lot of flirting back and forth-I don't know-it's just nice to get that kind of attention.  My DH was my first and last boyfriend and no one was ever interested in me in school so I just figure I'm making up for lost time!  DH knows and I of course know where to draw the line-if there's one thing I'm not is a $lut!  Oh yeah...he's always throwing my favorite peanut butter candies on my desk too-gotta love that!  
Now just home w/DH waiting for B&SIL to come.  They're supposed to drop off the luggage we let them borrow and finally pick-up their honeymoon pics they let us borrow.  Probably will be an in and out sort of thing but it would make me   if they would stay and chat a little bit.  

And yes...the apmt is coming up quite fast, isn't it?  I kind of been procrastinating on filling out the paperwork but I got that done this week-end finally. Oh...I've been taking some OPK's lately b/c I've noticed some interesting cm and guess what?!-neither one I did worked at all!  I was so   ! Regardless DH did some inseminating the other night.  

Okay, enough out of me!  
Talk to yous all tomorrow!

Love,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Claire!

Annie, I'm sure that part of your hating the idea of the rental house now is that it is a bit more of a permanent move than you have done since the flood, so I am not surprised that you resent it. I think you are amazingly brave and stoic about all of this, but I can imagine it is still really hard for you.

Donna: hope the boys sort out soon. How is your mum?

Emma, great that DH has some time off. Are you going to Ireland during this time (I forget when that is).

Marie, Deedee: Hi!

My news (sorry so long since last post) is that I spent my birthday last weekend lying on the sofa and itching! Last week, it started to get better, but the doc was still not happy on Thursday, and it is true that although my legs are no longer red raw, they are still badly marked, and now very dry and itchy (which is better than raw and itchy) and swell if I don't keep them elevated. Different type of itch. I am waiting to see a dermatologist, which I hope will be soon. Got a letter from the shop HQ asking me to return the product - I will write to them this evening I think.

Also this weekend saw AF. 89 days since last one! I have to say though, having kvetched about not having af for so long, I wondered why I had as I dealt with cramps and exhaustion - I forgot it was so bad!

So when are we going to the zoo? We need to do it before the weather gets too cold!!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, we crossed, Marie

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

WE HAVE A TOOTH!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - that is quite some allergic reaction you've had there.   Hope you give the shop HQ hell.  Perhaps you ought to have your picture in the local paper pointing at the rash and looking glum - they love that stuff. I need to buy a couple of those items soon. Please tell me if yours came from Waitrose, as thet is where I'll probably get mine (or not, if they are the culprit).

Deedee - hoorah for the tooth!  Is it her first one?   

Marie - hope you have a nice evening with BIL and SIL. 
I'm working my way through a West Wing Box set at the moment (series 7), and can't get enough of it! Your TV is so much better than ours!

Claire - yes, I have tiles (from Topps - highly recommended for customer service, although don't go if you're in a hurry). I had to buy them in 2 lots because they wouldn't all fit in the car. 

Donna - are the boys any happier today? How is your mum?

So far so good with the plumber. He'll (hopefully) have finished 1 bathroom in about a week's time, then we have a break for a wee before he starts on the other one; the second will be a big job and involves electricians, plasterers etc too.

Yes, we're going to Ireland on Thursday (4 Will-free nights ). I hope dh shakes off his cold by then.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - poor you I thought you would be better by now   Get well soon  

Emma - how fab to have DH home for 10 days bet your be moaning by day6 that he is getting under your feet     Make the most of him while he is around and 4 nights away you lucky pair 

Claire - I think taking your Ipod to work is a great idea and ttc this month is going great sound slike you have all the bases covered      

Annie - I hope you are able to settle in the rented place will you be satying there till you can move back to yours?

Marie I hope BIL and SIL saty for a chat     especially after you have gone to so much trouble.

Deedee - Yea a tooth   which one?

the boys are suffering so much not sure if the just have a cold or have a cold casue thye are teething - how do you tell? they are pink cheeked
Went to bed with tempretures so gave them so Calpol and I am hoping for a good night  

My mum is a littel better thanks, she has more movment as the steriods are meaning she isn't in so much pain but her left leg is still quite numb she is a bit down about it all which is understanding as no one knows if this was a one off or a sign of things to come. MS is so unpredictalbe and no 2 sufferes are the same.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - with Will, blotchy red cheeks + dribbling = teething, non-blotchy red cheeks is a cold. Don't know if that helps.

Claire, Polly - quick question for you. Do you have ITV at the moment? I don't (except sporadically), and haven't for about 2 weeks (no Corrie   ). All other channels are fine.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - I am soooo jealous! 4 whole nights off Mummy duty. I hope you enjoy every minute of it   Try and take it easy over there though. Don't spend the whole time dashing around the tourist sights and ending up more tired than before   This is your chance for a real rest before #2 arrives.
When is sexing scan day by the way? We must be getting close now?

Deedee -   to Hannah. It's really exciting when something new happens isn't it   They'll probably all start popping out now. Well Done!

Donna - Pleased to hear your Mum is feeling a little bit better. We will now be at the rental place until we can move home. Been told that we might be back for Xmas - who knows! The rate they move that could mean next Xmas  

Marie - No harm in a little bit of flirting at the office! It's good for the soul. And if nothing else, it'll keep your mind off your appointment, cycle days, insemination, ovulation etc, etc.

Claire - How many days has it been since your last period? Are we nearing the end of this cycle, do you think?
what tunes have you got on your IPod. Do share what gets you through the day! 


Best Friend had to have a c-section in the end yesterday. She had a boy and he weighed a whopping 9lbs 14ozs     She was 2 weeks over due by the way. We're all going up to see her later this afternoon.
I'm glad she had a boy. Her parents will be thrilled to bits as they already have a grandaughter and I know her DH was desperate for a boy - he's a huge footie fan and really wanted to buy his son a little kit! 
Also, out of us 4 girls that went to school together and have stayed best friends, we now have 2 girls and 2 boys. Worked out perfectly. 
I was chuckling to myself last night as both the girls were about average weights and came out the usual exit. Both boys were whoppers and came out the sunroof. That amused me. One to tell them later on in life. 
Can't wait to get up there and see them both! 

Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Emma, not sure about ITV as we watch it through Sky usually.  If I remember, I'll check tonight.

Marie, ooh so close to your appointment now!  My docs appointment is a week on Friday, although don't know what she will have to say...

Polly, good to hear from you!  Sorry your rash is still hanging around although it sounds like it's getting better.  Have you taken any anti-histamines?

Annie, fingers crossed it is by this Christmas.  Great that you're getting some space back for your little family though. 

Donna, glad your mum is feeling a little better.  Fingers crossed that this was just a one-off.

Deedee, congratulations on Hannah's tooth!!! 

It's been 28 days since last af, but my last cycle was 40 days so I may have 12+ days more to wait yet.  Which reminds me, after another bms session last night (yes, another one!) I need to order some more pre-seed!

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire you go!!! all this bms you are putting me to shame, don't think I have had 's' for atleast a month maybe more   just don't fancy it and I don't know why - this isn't going to help when we are ttc *3

Annie through the sun roof   you do make me chuckle

Poor lil Ryan woke up this morning looking really pale and sorry for himself and shortly after he was sick   he has seemed fine ever sonce and scoffed down his breakfast so hope that was a one off.
They slept well last night went to bed at 7 both woke at 1:30 for a bottle   then woke up at 5:45 which is a good time and they didn't want a bottle and waied till breakfast at 8ish - so if they can go that long what is the 1:30 bottle about? I would rather then didn't have one then and had it when the got up at 5/6ish instead

Taking boys to clinic later -  I love getting them weighed  

Feeling a bit groggy today think I may be coming down with a cold and I have a bit of a dogey tummy to  

" I got chills there multiplying"..............................

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire -   at all this bms. Has to be a good thing! Hope you're enjoying it too. 

Marie - I miss harmless workplace flirting. I can't do it with dh at all.

Donna - sounds like the night time bottle is a comfort thing. Perhaps if they know it isn't going to be offered they'll stop asking for it? Easier said than done though. I wonder if offering water or milk from a beaker rather than a bottle (less comforting) might break the habit (or, at least, test if they actually are thirsty).

Annie -   at through the sun roof.  

I don't have a date for the sexing scan. I have a 20 week scan at the end of September (22 weeks), but the hospital say they won't tell people the sex. So I think I'm going to book one at a private clinic for a few days later; I can always cancel if they do tell me after all.

Dh has taken Will out for the morning, and I'm supposed to be writing, but keep getting distracted. Will has learnt to come downstairs now (we have no stairgates up at the moment because they get in the plumber's way ). If you saw our stairs you'd all be horrified - they are very open plan ones.   

Better go. Have a great day everyone,
Emma,xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

HI again,

I was thinking of not giving the night time bottle when it was an 'extra' bottle but now thy don't seem to want one when they get up if I refuse the night time bottle then they will only have 1 bottle a day.
But then maybe if I refuse the night time bottle they will want one in the morning   don't know that I am strong enough to refuse it though especially as they are not waking up crying or anything they are quite happy and chatty then they have there bottle and go back to bed. they are not using the bottle to get back to sleep because they go back to bed awake. who knows what to do for the best, I would love a full nights sleep but then maybe there is no such thing anyomre    

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

"And I'm losing control....."

Annie, meant to say, the ipod is full of 80s cheese!

Donna, I don't always fancy it but I do want the end result which has spurred me into 11  sessions this cycle already!  It's getting more enjoyable, and it doesn't hurt anymore.

Emma, good news that your only about 5 weeks to a sexing scan!!  Have you had any more 'vibes' whether it's pink or blue?

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just tidied the cupboard under the sink - god my life is exciting   now time to clean the kitchen

managed to get a tired and snotty Callum off to sleep so I now just have the spagetti monster to deal with  

"casue the power your supplying....."


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

.....is electrifying.....

Donna your morning sounds as exciting as mine. I've just cleaned out the bin and mopped the floors.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

"You better shape up..."

Day at work is sooooo boring!  Not much more interesting than cleaning cupboards or mopping floors! (but it is a little bit... )


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

...."You better shape up"


I am having the morning from hell. It started off in typical fashion - on the phone chasing the loss adjustor, who had his voicemail on again. So, I decided to go straight to the insurance company to tell them he is being useless. Long story short - the girl on the other end of the phone was so incredibly mean and rude to me that I put the phone down in tears.
I did compose myself and called back to speak to a Manager who was most helpful and polite  

I am seriously starting to loose my stamina in this marathon of a fight to go home. I am getting a bit down in the dumps and incredibly stressed out   Every day I am on the phone to someone, chasing them up or having a moan. It's so depressing to be like that all the time - it's just not me. 


Claire - I'm hoping your GP offers to out you on Clomid. They prescribed it to me when my cycles were all over the place after coming off the pill. 

Donna - The boys sound really poorly, poor chaps.

Emma - Hannah can fly down the stairs aswell! She spins herself around at the top so she's facing feet down and on her tummy - and she just lets herself slide all the way down. It's quite frightening at the speed she goes, but also really funny to watch!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

' Becasue I need a man.....' there is a thread doing exactly what we are doing with songs in the games section  

Annie - poor you that sounds awfull did they sort out what you were ringing the loss adjuster for in the first place? My mum and dad are still chasing teh loss adjuster for final settlement and there fire was in november! I think insurance companies are usuless and want to hang on to your money for as long as possible    

Boys are quite poorly bet still think it is teeth as they are happy one minute then really ill then fine again a bit later i can't keep up  
I might try them with an afternoon bottle maybe that will sort the night out?
what does Hannha, Will and Hannah 2 do?
Callum and ryan just have breakfast, lunch, dinner no bottles during the day

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

..."and my heart is set on you"


Donna - Hannah has 8oz bottles when she wakes up and before bed. I think she went down to the 2 bottles at around 9/10 months (I think). She used to have one at 10am, but she started to refuse it, so I dropped it.

I did get what I needed from the loss adjustor in the end. It's just exhausting having to fight for it all the time. I think this will go on and on for a long time yet!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - Will has one cup of milk for breakfast (about 4oz) and the same before bed (I know, far less milk than he should have, but he's not interested). He also has water mid-morning, at lunchtime, and mid-afternoon (small amounts). He is a bit older though....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Annie and Emma,

I think I am just being paraniod about there milk intake. They were weighed today and are both putting on weight and are happy and healthy so I guess I should relax and except that I am doing everything right and if they want milk at night then so be it.

Callum weighs 19lb 1 and jas put 1lb on on a month and Ryan weighs a tiny 16lb 8 and has also put on a lb in a month   so I am pleased with my boys

Ryan fell asleep at 5:30 dedspite my efforts to keep him awake, he his still asllep now so I guess he as gone down for the night  gonna have to wake him (as littel as possible) and get him changed for bed and hopefulyl he will go back to sleep again with the help of his milk
Callum was bathed, bottled and in bed at 6 today he was shattered he didn't have any sleep since I got him down this morning.
I have been using olbus oil in there room but on your advice Emma I bought soem Karvol today so we will see how we go with that

right while the shepards pie is browning in the oven off for a bath for me 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

..."you better shape up"

Morning!

OK - so I've been having a typical "Annie moment" since visting my friend and new baby in hospital yesterday. After I left I just kept thinking about how wound up, nervous and rubbish I was as a new Mum. I wish I knew then what I know now (good old hindsight) and relaxed a lot more. I just feel like I did it all wrong with Hannah    not that it seems to have had a profound effect on her. I guess I should just put it down to inexperience and try and do it better next time. But, no - I'll beat myself up about it forever  

Donna - Boys sound like they're doing really well. 

Emma - How are Will & Bump?  Have we got any possible names yet? How's the bathroom looking?

Claire - Love the 80's cheese! 

Polly - I am so sorry, I forgot to answer your question about the zoo. Any day you like for me. I can book a day off work if necessary  

Marie - Morning! How's the flirty Mexican  

Right - off to beat myself up more about being a naff Mum and to do some actual work today rather than sitting on the phone shouting at people! 

oooh - DH had his induction day for the enw job yesterday and seemed excited when he got home. Long may it continue!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Annie you are a fantastic mum. we all look bacl and wish we had done things different - I know I have but its all experience you may not do anything different next time. you did what was right for you and Hannah at the time and thats all that matters. She is a happy child who sounds very bright and thats all down to you, so don't be hard on yourself.

Polly , how are you? would the zoo juts be us girls or DH's to? caus eif it is with DH's then it would have to be a sunday but if its us girls then any weekday is fine   provided its the right time in the month when I have money  

Claire how are you today?

Well your never guess what I did this morning.................................................

HAD A SMEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it went fine I booked it a few weeks ago as I was having my B12 injection today so thought I would have a smear at the same time  I din't tell anyone casue I didn't want to talk about ti and work myself up over it - well now its all done my first smear  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Soooo, all by myself again today then. Assuming you're all at the zoo without me or just doing far more exciting things than logging on to chat to me  

Not that I've got anything more to say. Just wondering how everyone is today?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Donna, we crossed! 

WELL DONE!!!! That is a fantastic achievement. I'm so pleased for you and proud that you went and did it without telling us.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

YAY! *Well done Donna!!! *     It's such a good feeling once you've done it, isn't it!

Annie, you're a terrific mum, Hannah sounds like a lovely little girl to me! Sounds like you need a !

I had a totally domestic goddess evening last night. After making DH's dinner and packing him off to the football, I made and froze batches of pasta sauce, baked a cake (we have DH's cousin and uncle coming for dinner tonight), mended one of his t-shirts, and burnt a CD of photos of our holiday to show the relatives tonight! All in about 2 hours! 

I'm feeling a bit glum that my afs are becoming more and more irregular and I can't even get that right let alone anything as complicated as a bfp, and will prob need medical intervention just to sort af out and am useless. I'm beginning to think I will never get pregnant and should probably just accept it. This month, I don't think I ov'd anything like at a normal time either as my (.)(.) should be sore by now if I did, so looks like another long cycle coming up, and after 11 bms sessions I only have one pre-seed tube left and the ones I've ordered haven't even been sent out yet. It's a bit like only having one bullet left, you don't want to waste it just incase another batch of what might be fertile cm comes along ...  Actually, I must be deranged, what an odd thought. 

Think I'll get back to my 80s cheese...

Hello everyone else, hope your days are going well.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire honey,

where do I start..................

If you do need something to help with your cycles then that is no bad thing plenty of women need help I bet half teh women in your office have had some kinda of help.
Who cares how you get your BFP as long as you do?
I know its easy for me to say as I had IUI and it worked for me, but even if you need some other kind of help you will cross that bridge if and when you come to it, I really feel you are being to hard on yourself.
I know how hard it is but please remeber it takes the average person 12-18months to concieve I know it feels like everyone is poping them out like peas at teh moment I felt like that to when I was ttc it felt like everyone was either pregnant or just had a baby but I think its just that we are more intune with these things when we are ttc so notice it more ( obviously not including your office in that statement) I know it feels like an eternity but 6 months really isn't long and anyway you have had plenty of bms and could be pregnant as I type      
Try no to feel to downheatred, soon you will be holding your baby in yoru arms and all this pain now will truely be forgotten 

Annie and Deedee both had mad cycles but coth acheived BFP so don't think it wont happen becasue they are poof that it can and IF you do need clomid or simliar thats no failing on your part, if you had anything else wrong you wouldn't think twice about taking apill to fix it and this really would be no different.

I really hope I have made some sense and not made you feel worse  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire - I know exactly how you feel. I promise you I was just the same. for some bizarre reason, having to ask for medical help does feel like a failure - but it's really not.

OK, so it hasn't gone entirely to plan since coming off the pill. Cycles have been really irratic (exact same case as me). BUT!!! - there is good news. There is something out there that can sort all of that out. Just one tiny tablet every day for 5 days will give those ovaries a kick up the butt and off you go.

It'll be so much easier to track your cycles and plan BMS days, although cm dries up a bit! 

There's absolutely no reason why you can't get a BFP Claire. Keep that in mind and remember you are days away from that appointment with a GP and we'll get all of this sorted.

It took me a huge amount of courage to go and see my GP, but once he'd sent me to the fertility clinic and I was given those magic pills - it was the biggest relief and was really exciting. I could feel them working, in so much as that I was having ovulation symptoms and I felt so much more positive. 

Hold out til next week hun. It's all going to get alot better - I promise xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

As ever Annie put it all far better than I did Claire


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry Girls-I've been so crazy at work that I haven't had time to post-but been reading all yours.  I will try to get on this afternoon or tonight to write one .  

I love you all!!!  

Marie

P.S.-Anyone know any Phantom of the Opera tunes?  
'The Phantom of the Opera is there-inside my mind...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry Marie thats the only line I know


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning Ladies (or at least it will be when you're reading this!)!  

Donna-How are the boys doing?  You are being such a great Mum by trying to figure everything out.  Hope their colds & teeth are feeling better.  Did you take them to music class yesterday?
I am so proud of you for having a smear done.   Did it hurt and was it uncomfortable?  I've said it before but I'll say it again-you girls truly are my heroes.    If I could accomplish half of what you all have I would be doing good.  
On that note, b/c it's been a while now, how did all you girls overcome your vag (if you don't mind me asking)?  I'm rather depressed lately w/our intimacy situation.  It's just soooo hard and I just can't do 'IT' and I don't understand what is wrong w/my stupid body that I can't!  Even just having him quickly inseminate me w/the small syringe is a feat for me.  Ugh, I just don't know what to do any more.  
I'm sorry-didn't mean to make this post about me and get off the subject of you wonderful Ladies but this has really been on my mind lately.  I guess at the very least I have the apmt next week..but what if that goes like the other one?    Ugh...anyways... 

Annie-Sorry to hear all the aggrivation you've had to be put through just to get yourselves some temporary living quarters.  I commend you for your strength and courage through all this.  So, you will be moving in this week-end? 
Don't you dare be beating yourself up about your Mumming skills!    Life is all about learning and there is no handbook on being a parent.  From what I can see-you've done a beautiful job thus far.
Oh...too funny about the sunroof and whatnot!  
BTW...the flirty Mexican is just that-flirty-I'm sorry, but I love the attention.  I think Friday's his last day w/us for a while though so I'm just soaking it up while I can!

Claire-I think going to the Dr. will be the best thing you can do for your conceiving needs.  There is absolutely nothing wrong w/taking a pill to regulate your cycle. Then again, maybe we'll find out some good news and you won't even need to get into that-look how many times that's happened to all these wonderful FF girls. 
Either way-you are doing the best thing you can for the two of you by having it looked into. 
Just hang in there and have faith Sweetie-you could be me   and not even be able to have 's' (sorry to mention myself again-argh)! 

Emma-How are you doing Honey?  How's things been w/DH home?  When are you two leaving on your little holiday?

Polly-Sorry to hear you are still rashy and blah.  Thank you for checking in and keeping us updated-I was getting worried! 

Dee Dee-where ya been Honey?  Are you back to a crazy work schedule?

Speaking of work...things are still crazy at mine.  The system is still kind of a mess and people are getting very   .  I'm trying not to let it get to me though.  I just sit there w/my music or shows plugged into my ears-in my own little world.    Claire-how's that working out for you?  One of my good friends at work (her name is Donna too) turned me on to an awesome free internet  music radio station.  It's...um...geez, the name escapes me now.  I will get it for you tomorrow-my brain is bad!!!  It's really cool though b/c you type in the name of a band or singer and then it plays songs by them and other artists in that realm but if you don't like them you can give them the 'thumbs down' and they won't play those artists.  It's hard to explain-you just have to see it-it's really, really cool!  
Well, enough of my banterings.  Hope you all have a great day-OMG...it's already Thursday!!!  

Lots of   ,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

..."Sing once again with me, our strange duet"

Marie - Hmm, I'm trying to think how I overcame the vag. Well, I think it was a mixture of things really. I was determined to be able to use tampons for the first time ever, have proper intercourse everytime and be able to have a smear. So that was quite alot to take on in one go but at that time I thought IUI/IVF was the only way for me and knew i'd have to overcome these fears in order to do that. 
I went to some relaxation classes which were a *huge* help. It all seemed to make sense from there and I slowly learnt how to relax my muscles and then everyday I'd use the techniques to have a go at either using a tampon, vibrator or speculum (a nurse gave me one to practice with at home). BMS wasn't so difficult for me, because I enjoyed that and I think for the most part we were there with that anyway. It was more then internal things that bothered me. 
Well, one day I felt ready and booked a smear test (think you call them paps) and did it! I remember hugging the nurse and crying like a baby because I'd finally done it. The relief was out of this world! 
Then after that, I felt really brave and booked for the IUI treatment. Went off on holiday to "prepare myself" for it and what do you know - I'm pregnant! 
If you want to have a go at tackling the vag, we will all support you. We've got each other through it and we can certainly work our magic with you too. We've all done it in slightly different ways, so there's lots of advice at your fingertips. 
I remember each and every one of us when we first found this thread and we were all convinced we were never going to be able to do it. Look how far we've come - check Claire out!!!! 11 sessions in the space of a few weeks  Donna & I have had smear tests, Emma is having her *2nd* baby 
You can do all of this too if you want us to help you  It is definitely achieveable.

First lesson: - There is nothing "wrong" with you or your body. Remember that 

Donna - I thought your words to Claire were far better than mine 

Emma/Claire/Deedee/Polly - Morning Girls. How are we all today?

Well, we went to the rental house last night and I really am not keen on it. I think I'm dismissing it because I want to go home so badly. Tough luck now - we move in tomorrow. Hopefully it'll feel a bit more like a home to us once we get settled in. Praying we're not there for too long!

After we'd been to see the house DH & I snuck off for something to eat and went to the cinema. Sooo, nice to get out!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Marie, for me it was a mix of these guys, determination, my DH's support and understanding, and the dilators that got me to overcome the vag. (Can't believe I can even say that!) I worked my way up from the smallest one (and we're talking very small here) to the largest in my set which was, how shall I put it, 'man size' . I'd have a glass of wine, relax, then practice inserting it and then each time leaving it in a bit longer, until I was ready to go up a size and then start again. Once I'd done that we moved onto s and although it wasn't easy at first, hurt a little, it was possible, and slowly it got better until now where it doesn't hurt - I still need lube though, or at least I think I do, I've not tried without it yet but don't see the need to right now either. As chance would have it my smear letter came through saying it was that time, and I booked it. I panicked big time and bought a speculum to practice with, but in the end it was fine and didn't even hurt. I also hugged the nurse! 

I'd say don't rush yourself, set one goal at a time and go from there, if you do want to have a go at overcoming it right now. We'll all be right there with you if you do decide the time is right. 

Annie / Donna, your words were _equally_  great, thanks for reassuring me. I still feel a bit rubbish today as I don't know if  is going to turn up in the next few days or take another week or more... . We had another attempt at bms late last night after our guests had gone but DH was too tired to 'see it through' , but I'd already used the last pre-seed tube . So that's that for this cycle I think. 

Annie, I think once you're in the house and make it feel like home you'll find it's much better than you're envisaging. Don't forget, you'll be getting your personal space back for you and your family and that will be great! (What did you see at the cinema?)

Morning Emma, Polly, Deedee.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

For me it was the IUI that helped me overcome vag - although I don't think I am completly there yet.
Dh and I had councelling which helped in the earyl days and made us realise that 'our sex' was just as important as having penetration. we also learnt that it wasn'y my fault but at times it os still hard to beleive that but really it isn't our fault.
After councelling I saw a gynae doc who was really supprtive as were my family planning clinic ( not sure if you have those they usually help stop you getting pregnant but I went to them for help with getting pregnant) I too used Dilators I used them in the bath as I found that eaiser, I then knew that I could insert something and therefore the 'problem was largely in my head' I had also had investigations to check 'down there' was big enough incase that was causing teh problem. After all this I had made improvments but still couldn't manage sex. Then IUI began for my first 2 cycles I went private so had to pay, after these failed cycles it occured to me that the IUI hurt just like sex but I wa putting myself through that and paying for it so if I could could grit my teeth and bare it for that then surely i could do the same with sex? so I did just that for about 6 months I think, I used OPK and at the right times DH and I would have sex I enjoyed the bit before but when it came to penetration I just closed my eyes tried to relac and let him do his bit -  I hated it but slowly it got a little easier and now (maybe helped as we don't have the pressure of ttc at the momenet) I don't feel the need to run off after we have finished and although it is uncomfortable it is not unpleasent, my problem now is I still don't really 'want' to do it. maybe its having twins and being to knackered I don't know.
well thast me in a nut shell, fell free to ask any questions  

Boys slept well last night but I am still shattered.
Callum slept from 7-6 yea  
Ryan slept from 7 -1:30 then when back to sleep after a bottle till 6  Ryan went back to bed at 7am till 8:30 and Callum went back to sleep at 9am

going to the bank today to see if my card as arrived as I am getting worried now as we go away on saturday  
getting a web cam while we are out so DH can see us when we are away 
as its a nice day I might walk to my parents to - takes about 45min

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Donna- Way to go you on the smear!!!   
Hannah is down to 2 8oz bottles now- at about 11am and bedtime and she rarely finishes them. How are the boys doing with the cup?
H isnt taking to it very well at all and doesnt drink much water. I just keep offering it to her in the hope that she gets used to the idea.

Did anyone see Supernanny last night? TWO sets of twins and ALL under the age of five!!!!! Both parents had Phds in Neuroscience yet still sent their five year olds to bed in nappies and put the 3 year olds in high chairs  

I want Jo Frost as my best friend 

Claire- I know 6 months feels like an eternity when you are ttc but it really isnt long at all when you think about how long it takes on average to conceive. I was so sick of hearing " _oh I just came off the pill and got pregnant right away_" and "_we didnt expect it to happen to soon_". My cycles were really erratic aswell probably due to the mild PCOS and I think that is why the OPKs were not 100% accurate and didnt always detect my ovulation.
Remember they are not 100% foolproof.

Marie- For me, penetration was sometimes easier than others and realised that when it happened spontaneously (often with lots of wine) I was more relaxed and it was easier. If I was in any way tense or wound up it was impossible so we did "other stuff". It has become easier since I had Hannah.

Right, time to go to the bank and queue for half an hour...

DD x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

What a boring day and I've had loads of extra projects dumped on me, none of which are particularly inspiring. 

Deedee, hope the bank queue isn't as bad as you're expecting...

I'm currently listening to Wham on the ipod, takes me back.......... despite that I can still hear loud pg girl most of the time, but I did just hear her say that she's on holiday for two weeks after today!   My colleague who's pg is soooo big now (at only about 14 weeks! but she has been eating 3 chocolate bars and 2 bags of crisps a day!) but I really am genuinely pleased for her now I'm over the initial news a bit more as I like her a lot.

I should prob add that I'm only on cycle #4 ttc as you all seem to think it's 6 although it does seem longer especially with the longer cycle last month...  I've been looking in my notes and the others since coming off the pill in Jan were 31, 31, 28, 29, 31, 40.  I'm on day 31 this time, any bets what length this will be?  

I've been pressing my (.)(.)  and they are sore  the way they usually are in the week before af so I guess ovulation is well and truly passed.  Lucky DH, poor thing bless him, doing his best last night!   I have another 18  pre-seed tubes winging their way to me ready for next month!  I won't tell DH how many just yet...

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone.

I had the day from hell yesterday and went home really upset, angry and with tension in my neck   Due to a merger we have new accounts to look at and I have had no "training" on them what so ever. Essentially I asked my Boss for some and he pretty much replied with a nasty e-mail asking why when other people on the team were managing perfectly alright.

How nice of him. So, I'm here early this morning to try and figure it out by myself. My head is absolutely pounding and I feel like I've pulled every muscle in my neck. 

Should be moving day today though     - don't want to go. I want to go HOME!


Deedee - Everyone has been talking about Supernanny and I missed it   My friends told me that the 3 year olds are still on pureed food and they didn't realise that was a problem   Get in line for Jo Frost - she's mine!!!  


Claire - I am the Queen of irratic cycles and would say there's always a chance last month was a blip in the system. They seemed pretty o.k before that. Even if it has been a long month,with all the bms there's a strong chance you caught ovulation. I've got everything crossed  

People often used to make the assumption with me in the 1st year I was ttc that I had been at it for a whole year. Truth was I only had 5 periods that whole time! Clomid soon sorted that out though and it will for you too, should you need it.

Although I have a sneaky suspicion we could have an Annie & Deedee situation here. We both assumed we were having long cycles and turns out a BFP was actually waiting for us. Let's hope so! Then you can take off the Ipod and be a smug mum! 

Donna - How did you get on at the bank yesterday? Was your card ready?


emma/Polly/Marie - Morning!

right - off to tackle the new accounts. Wish me luck!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I have a sore throat today and just can't wake up  
Need to pack as we are going away tommorrow but can't be bothered yet but then guess it is only 8am 
Callum and Ryan seem more snotty today and are coughing more after I thought they were improving  
I am really looking forward to seeing my aunt and it will be a nice change of scenery especially if teh weather is nice but DH wont be there   I am going to miss him and miss they help he gives me 

No crad wasn't ready yesterday they said maybe today    
staying in today to pack and wait for a delivery   can't go out anyway I haven't washed my hair for days and I look a sight  

Deedee how was your trip to the banck yesterday?

Annie that is awful that your manager made you feel like that he/she is there to support you surely  

Morning everyone else sorry got to go Callum is screaming


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, how horrible of your boss.  He should be pleased you are being conscientious and wanting to do the best job you can, not making you feel like that.  perhaps he was having a bad day?

Donna, how long are you away for?

Maybe last month was a blip in the system as I have af symptoms today and a bit of spotting (mind you ovulation is very late each time so I still want to discuss with the doctor if this cycle is more normal again).  I'd love to think that it was this time but am sure af will turn up in the next 24 hours, I have a really bad back ache just like I always get and my gums were bleeding when I brushed them this morning which always happens before af for some odd reason.  After all that bms as well, I thought we'd covered every ovulation eventuality and it was all for nothing.   My colleague is actually complaining that she can't wear a medieval ballgown this weekend to a party as she is pg and going on and on about it and I just want to shout at her that I would gladly swap places and doesn't she realise how lucky she is?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning again,

Just installed my web cam which took far longer than it should I think I was having a blonde moment  

Claire I know how horrible it is and how you just want to slap that women but she isn't deliberatly being insensitive  
don't know where I got 6 months from sorry   4 months is a very short time, I think you only have something like 25% chance of a bfp each cycle so hang on in there. sorry you think AF is on its way  
but if you read my 2ww diary on here you will see I had all kinds of symptoms - feel free to have a read  

its my 4th wedding anniversary on the 18th any ideas for a present for DH? 4 years is linen

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- What about some lovely linen tea towels for DH? (only joking!) Do you want to stick to the linen theme? If so then what about clothes? It sounds like the boys are teething (snotty nose and coughing)- Hannah has been the same recently, especially before the tooth appeared.

Annie-  Sounds like your boss is having a bad hair day . Pity you missed Supernanny- Im sure it will be repeated soon though. A 'must-see' for any mum who is doubting her capabilities! Forgot to say that the 3 year olds were still on purreed spoon feeds! 
Right, I think I had first dibs on Ms Frost so you'll have to fight me for her  

We are off to Salto today (its a gymnastics centre nearby that have a mums and tots session). Basically a chance for them to run riot without any fear of doing themselves any damage as there's a soft springy floor and lots of foam and padding. Plan is to let her crawl for Ireland and tire herself out so that she has a big sleep in the arvo 

Claire- Your situation sounds very like mine and Annie's- long cycles and sporadic ovulation. I have a feeling a BFP is not too far away 

Hi Polly, Marie and Emma! Anything nice planned for the weekend? 

DD x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS Did anyone hear/ see Amy Winehouse sing at the Mercury prize? That girls voice is something else.
I hope she sorts herself out


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Deedee can't say I am a big fan of amy winehouse really I think she is a bit uo herself her music is good though.

I can't believe I missed super nanny I really wanted to see last nights as it involved twins  

Not much packing done so far  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just put the boys down for asleep - although they are playing   and I am downloading super nanny from channel 4 on demand  hoping they will sleep so I can watch it  
even though I should be packing


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I can't believe super nanny - surely all of that was common sense  5yrs olda in anppies and having bottles  
Not having disapline when you have 1 child I can understand but when you have 4 sure ly its crucial in a daily routine 
easy for me to say I guess as I haven't got to tha stage yet but my 2 are already aware of the word 'no' and come on Callum and Ryan ear more lumps than there 3 yr olds did
See Annie we are all fabulous mummies, if you didn't see ti download it - next weeks children look out of control they are beating there mum and everything.

Claire what lovely things do you have planned for the weekend? hoping AF has stayed away?

Emma I hope you are having a lovely relaxing time away and that Will is behaving for nanny   or is it grandma? we have 1 nanny and 1 granny here  

Polly how are you doing hun?

Marie what does your weekend have in store? your starts early as you only work half day today  

I am almost packed just a few bits and peices to go in now most of which are still in use so will have to be packed in the morning. We are hoping to leave after the boys have had breakfast 
I will log on at my aunts when I can, she always reads what I am writting though  
I am hoping the weather is nice so we can play in the gardena ndon the beach and eat ice cream 

Just tried Callum and Ryan with scrabbled egg for dinner, when they had it before Ryan loved it but Callum just spat it out this time Callum loved and Ryan was more reluctant but after a while he ate some 

Annie I hope moving goes well  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Its been quiet on here over the weekend - I hope everyone is ok

Annie how is the new place? I hope your not in there to long

Emma how was your holiday? can't wait to here all about it

Claire and Marie when are your appointments sorry I am loosing track  

We went to a zoo in eastbourne yesterdya and it was great much better than London zoo and great play areas for the boys 
Thought they might sleep well last night but no such luck, Ryan just wakes up hungry I don't think he is thirsty or comfort sucking casue he drinks the whole bottle so must be hungry.
I know the HV would reccomend this but I am going to give him some creal before bed tonight see if that helps 

Weather is nice so going for a walk on the beach later, maybe let the boys crawl around but is pebble so not sure. They have had great fun in my aunts garden.

DH left at 6am this morning and is staying in london till saturday - we are going to miss him  

Polly, Deedee I hope you are both well

Catch up soon

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie how is the new pad??  

Emma, hope you enjoyed / are still enjoying your holiday.

Hi Deedee.

Donna, zoo sounds good.  How long are you at your aunt’s house for?  Sorry, can’t remember what you said.

Morning Polly.

Marie, how’s things with you?  Getting nervous about your appointment yet?

Well as you can see from my ticker, the witch got me on Sunday.  Not entirely unexpected but still feel very sad as looking at the stats, we probably had bms the day of ovulation and the two days beforehand so couldn’t have been timed better.  Onto month #5 ttc now.  Cycle was 33 days, which wasn’t too bad.  My doctors appointment is this Friday but not feeling too optimistic about it, I expect her to tell me to go away and come back in x months time… (although I still plan to lie and say we started ttc in Jan).  Anyway back to temps and opks this month.

We did have a good weekend though.  Went shopping on Saturday, and on Sunday went to Woburn Safari Park then some garden centres, followed up with a very hot bath and most of a bottle of red wine.  (feel a bit yuck today to be honest!).

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- sorry the evil  got you. Its going to happen soon though, I just know it!   
Is your appontment this week?

How is everyone this fine sunny morning?

H and I are off to Tesco as my cupboards are bare. All I seem to do is spend money on food  Where do we all put it?

back later


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Yes, we're all in   We got the keys late Friday afternoon and just dumped our things into one room! A few of our friends came over and stayed for pizza and wine which was lovely and helped make us feel at home a bit. 
We're slowly getting organised and Hannah seems happy there. The garden is amazing. Emma & Claire - think it's really your cup of tea. I'll have to try and send some pictures of it when I get my laptop back up and running. We're going to try and get broadband installed while we're there. 

I went out with the girls Saturday night, which was also really nice. Just what the Dr ordered. A good helping of vodka and a bit of dancing to some dodgy tunes.

Other than that, I've just been glued to the TV all weekend watching the Madeleine McCann news. Shaking my head at the screen in sheer disbelief and tutting alot. I'm sorry - I just cannot and will not believe they had anything to do with it. And all the time they are trying to pin in on the parents, she is still out there somewhere   I wish we could stop the world for a day and all look for her. Hope we find her soon  

Claire - Sorry AF arrived at the weekend. Must have been really soul destroying after all that perfectly timed BMS. I really hope the appointment on Friday is alot more positive than you're envisaging. I pray you have a kind Dr who does something for you. 

Donna - Sounds like you're having a great time at your Aunt's. You'd think the sea air would knock the boys out! 

Emma/Polly/Deedee/Marie - morning!

Right, back to the grindstone. In box is pretty full today


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Day Girls!

Annie-Glad to hear you're in at the new place and enjoying it (as much as you can given the circumstances).  Also happy to hear you have some good friends to keep your spirits up!  

Hi Dee Dee!  How did you make out w/your food shopping?!  How's that little one?

Claire-ugh!  So sorry to hear of that evil witch's arrival.  Just keep at it again this month.  If you give it as good of a go as you did this past month, it's bound to happen sooner or later.  Glad to hear you had an enjoyable week-end though.  
Hoping the Dr's apmt goes better than expected on Friday.  

Hey Donna-so happy to hear you and the boys are having fun at your Aunt's!  Hope you enjoy the beach today!  BTW...my apmt is Wednesday!  I took the whole day off of work so when I get home from there I can post to let you guys know how it went.  It's at 8:30 in the morning so hopefully you will hear from me in the early afternoon (your time).  

Emma-hope you had/are having a great time in Ireland!

Hi Polly!

I had a fun week-end.  Friday night I went out with my friend Jenna (Matt's cousin) and we did so much girl talk, it was great!  Then Sat. I went to my co-worker's/friend's house for a Mary Kay cosmetics party.  It was also great fun.  I stayed well after the party  to play w/her 6 & 12 yr old daughters.  They are so cute!  Oh...I decided to host a Mary Kay party as well.  
Yesterday didn't go too great as Matt stood me up-once again-and not even a phone call!  He is so on my $hit list, it's not even funny.  

Well, that's all from here girls.  Hope you have a wonderful afternoon & evening!
Love to you all,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire and Marie incase I don't get on again I wish you loads of luck for your appointments I hope they bring you both what you deserve  

Claire - sorry AF arrived 

Annie glad you are settling in 

Boys loved paddling in the sea Ryan wanted to get in further but Callum was fine paddling he wasn't so sure. They loved crawling around on teh pebbles and Callum got attached to a pebble which he wouldn't let go of and cried when he dropped it so we had to bring it home 

going into town tommorrow as I need to go IN to the bank as my card didn't arrive and I need some money  

Boys went to bed at 6:30 tonight after they had weetabix and a bath so we shall see if they sleep better - the sea air is making them go to bed earlier
Missing DH we are here till monday, DH comes back down on saturday 

Right off to shower now as they are waiting for me for dinner

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm back! Got back late last night, but haven't had a chance to get online until now. We had a fab time in Ireland, with really hot and sunny weather.   Quite unexpected. I missed Will _so_ much - I was quite surprised at just how much - but he had a wonderful time here at SIL's with his cousins. SIL managed to break a bone in her foot over the weekend (we didn't know) but I feel really guilty that she had Will staying now.

Claire - so sorry about af.  I really thought this might be the month.

Donna - hope you're having a nice time at your aunts and feel better soon.

Annie - hope you settle into your temporary home OK. Just keep thinking that you could be at the inlaws instead watching cricket.
How rude of your boss. 

Marie - wow! Nearly appointment day. That came round quickly.

Deedee - glad you're enjoying getting out and about with Hannah. Baby gym sounds fun.

Polly - how is the rash? It must have gone by now, surely?

Better go and cook some food. Bathroom 1 is coming along wel, and should be finished tomorrow. All very exciting!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, glad you had a fab time!  I meant to say, I checked our itv and it's fine.

Donna, glad you're having a nice time at your aunts. 

Marie, I have everything crossed for your appointment tomorrow!  I really hope you have a concrete way to move forwards from it.

Annie, I keep meaning to ask, how are things progressing with DH's new career path?  My DH is going to some recruitment agencies this week so fingers crossed.

Morning Deedee, morning Polly.

As for me, yes I thought if it was going to happen it would happen this month.  As it hasn't, I can't help but think it never will, all sorts of horrible scenarios have been playing through my head, the chance it's this, that, the other.  I could  for england right now, and yet I have another month of getting in all that bms at least every other day, not knowing if it will make any difference and not expecting it to anymore.  Will come back when I have something positive to say.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi

Marie good luck    

Claire    what can I say hun nothing and no one can make this pain you are feeling right now, I know how much a negative cycle hurts and you feel like it will never happen but it will there is no reason to believe otherwise. I really hope your appointment will be positive and you will be on your way to being a mummy   month 5 could be the one  and I know your hate me for this but is still early days for ttc don't give up onwards and upwards your dream is just round the corner hun 




Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Best of Luck for your appointment Marie   

Claire- I felt EXACTLY the same when I was in your position. I know it is hard to think about anything else right now and you start to imagine that all sorts of things are 'wrong' but it is still early days. Please, please dont get too downhearted ( I know it is easy for me to say) but try to enjoy this time because as hard as it is, it is also an exciting and special time and I have a feeling that you will be back here giving the same advice to someone else in the not too distant future..... 

Feel free to rant as much as you want  that's what we are here for.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!  

I'm finally here to give you the report about my appointment.  
First let me say it went really well.  The center, nurses and doctor were all very nice-sooo much better than the other place.  
Anyways, DH and I sat down w/the Dr. and discussed some stuff.  She brought out a model of a 'v' and was showing us where those evil muscles are that prevented us all from having 's' at one time.  She also explained that as time goes by, these muscles get stronger and bigger.  Next thing I know she tells me she wants to examine me I was like-  and also thinking   !!!  However I really had no choice in the matter and knew I had to do what I had to do. So picture it, it's me, DH, the Dr., a med school student and a nurse all in this tiny examining room and here I am naked other than a johnny propped up in the stir ups with my 'v' showing for everyone to see!  I was like-oh God and   .
HOWEVER the med student was very comforting-she was rubbing my back and held my hand through the whole thing.  The Dr. was great-I didn't have a pap smear done or anything but she looked me over and said everything looked good and then put some numbing cream in and around that area.  I actually remained fairly calm and she was so patient w/me.  She then began trying to insert a plastic test tube inside of me!  It did hurt w/pressure and was uncomfortable-but she got it half way in!  Then she removed it and touched the muscles and massaged them to get them relaxed.  That really hurt as well but both the Dr. and student kept reassuring me that I was doing a great job.  After a little while of discomfort she actually put the entire test tube 'inside' of me!!!  
I could not believe me eyes!  She then tried to show DH what she was doing w/the massaging and had him insert the test tube and he did it too and both times it didn't even hurt!  

So basically the deal is is that the Dr. is going to try to cure this vag. in the next 6-8 weeks w/dialators.  She seems to think that once I am cured I will be able to get pg quickly (don't know how true that is-but I'm willing to give it a shot!).  She thought it better this way to hold off for 2 mos. whilst we attack and cure this problem and then hopefully I won't have to go through all the insemination stuff.  I am going to see her every week while working w/the dialators and practicing at home w/DH.  She gave me a prescription for the numbing cream and a test tube to insert twice a day for 15 min. each time.  
I just hope DH and I can do it like she did.  He had some trouble w/the massaging thing so that's the only thing I'm worried about.  So that's that Girls!!!  What do yous think?!  I personally am pretty proud of myself that I was able to do that.  Even the Dr. said she didn't think she'd be able to get that far today!  DH was so good and proud too.  

Anyways-enough about me.  How are you all?  

Donna-still having fun w/Auntie?  What have you and the boys been doing the last two days?  Glad to hear they enjoyed the beach so!  

Emma-happy you had a sunny time away!

Claire-how are you Sweets?  How are you feeling about Fri?  You will be on my mind and I'm sending you lots of       !

Annie-where are you today Honey?  How are you guys settling in at the new place?  How's Lady H's walking going?

Dee Dee-what have you been doing w/your free time?

Polly-how are you and how's that rash?  Any news for us?

I want to sincerely Thank all you girls from the bottom of my heart for all your well wishes and support.  You don't know how grateful I am for this site/thread and all of you.  

Hope you all have a wonderful evening and I'm going to go enjoy the rest of my day off!!!  

Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - that is fantastic news! Well done you!   You must (and should) be so proud of yourself. 15 mins is a long time to put something inside.  I think I used to whip mine out (or they would fall out) after about 2 minutes!
I hope it is the same for you, but I found that knowing something had fitted inside me (albeit put there by the doctor) was a big psychological hurdle mounted. It proved to me that things could fit in there, so it was a question of me finding a way to make them fit myself.

I'm so bad at posting at the moment, what with dh being off work and builders etc being around. I never seem to get a minute to myself. Dh is back at work tomorrow, and we have a few days without any builders, and I'm rather looking forward to it. Got loads to organise though.
I had a bit of a scare today, but I'm Ok (I think). I had some red spotting. I think, and hope, it has come from having sex rather than anything else.  Only once incidence of it, so far, so I'm hoping it was a one off. I didn't dare tell dh for fear of worrying him.

Better go, pudding is ready (dh has made aple and blackberry crumble - yum!).

Hope everyone else is Ok. You're all so quiet,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Boys still not sleeping great, they are actually not being 'that' bad but its harder casue there is 2

Anyway Maire that is fantastc way to go honey 

Emma how are you feeling? snymore spotting or twinges? hope your get checked out if there are

Claire how are you hun?

boys had a great time swimming yesterday they love the wave machine in the pool and were beomg thrown all over by it and giggling so cute

Can't wait for DH to be back though 

Take care

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Sorry, I took a couple of days off and obviously had no internet access at home. However, we are having broadband installed at the house next Thursday. I'm then hoping I'll be able to chat in the afternoons and evenings again!

Marie - I sat reading your post with my chin on the floor and my eyes wide in amazement. That is just phenomenal   I just know I wouldn't have been able to do that on a first attempt and with all those people in the room! My muscles would have clamped shut with embarassment. It's sounds like you have a wonderfully supportive DH  
I can't wait to hear how it all goes over the next few weeks. Good Luck Marie! We're all with you  

Donna - Not long til you're back with DH. Sounds like the boys are enjoying the break away though. Hannah would freak out if a wave came within 10 feet of her  

Claire - Good luck at your appointment today. Hope all goes really well  

Emma - DH's have a way of getting under our feet don't they! I bet you were a bit scared when you saw that spotting. I think you're right about it being from S though. That happened to a friend of mine. Something to do with it all being a bit sensitive down there?!? Take it steady! 
When is scan day? Sorry, I keep asking and then forgetting!

Polly - how are things going with the cosmetic company?

Deedee - I actually managed to see last nights Super Nanny! The husband was such a lazy so and so and I had nightmares after seeing the kids dummy teeth! Hannah has a dummy at bedtime and it's freaked me out no end! She usually spits it out once she's nodded off so I'm praying things aren't that bad. They'll be going to the dummy fairy as soon as I can try that with her!


Nothing much to report from me. We're fairly settled at the new place. Hannah is loving the local park down the road and even climbed into her pram and pointed at my shoes the day before yesterday so I would take her!!!
We've got a group of friends and their children coming over tomorrow afternoon for a play date. I must be insane. I think at the last count I was up to about 10 Mum's and 13 kids!

Dh is off all weekend and I'm really looking forward to it. Hoping we can go out one night for dinner and a movie!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Marie- Oh my goodness! Way to go you! I cant believe how well you have done. You were so brave and it sounds like this Dr is really going you help you overcome the vag and sounds very understanding and supportive too. This is all great news and you are one step closer to your dream 
Im soooo proud of you pet 

Annie- I missed Super Nanny last night  hopefully I'll catch the repeat. Im concerned about the 'dummy teeth' as hannah has one at night and sometimes during the day. 

Emma- Im sure the spotting is nothing to worry about, Ive heard it is perfectly normal when pregnant (but worrying nevertheless). Mightn't do any harm to go for a check up to put your mind at rest. You take it easy   or I'll come over there and make you!

Hi everyone else


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

PS I can't believe my girl is nearly ONE!!!!!! where has the past year gone?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Gosh, a year already!!! It's flown by. Have you got any plans for a party? Don't know if you remember, but I planned a large BBQ event for Hannah with balloon modellers and face painters and it all got rained off - I was so cheesed off!  Hope your plans go alot better!

I'm hoping dummy teeth will bypass Hannah! Primarily because she doesn't use it that much. The children last night had it in all day, everyday and I'm thinking was an extreme case. And they were 4 years old!!!

Speaking of teeth - has Hannah had anymore come through? How is the crawling going? Did you end up signing on for Mini Musicians?


Emma - Sorry, forgot to say earlier that I'm glad you had a nice time in Ireland. What did you get up to? - apart from the obvious!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

No more spotting, thank goodness, so I'll try to stop worrying. Think I'd better give S a break for a while.  

Back to mother and toddler group this morning after the summer break, which was nice. I felt terrible though. One of the mothers who is really nice had a miscarriage over the summer, and her baby would have been at about the same stage as mine. I wished I'd worn something more sack like to hide the bump.  She didn't mention my bump, but she kept looking at it when she thought I wasn't looking. Another one, who I don't know well, said she'd had a m/c too recently. 

Deedee - what do you have planned for the birthday?

Did you sign up for the music class? We're starting sticky mitts art classes next week. 

Annie - Ireland was fab - lots of eating out, driving to gorgeous bits of coastline, etc, but no shopping at all. 


Got to dash, pasta is ready,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Marie, wow, that's fabulous.  Once you have the goal in mind and you start to overcome it (as you already have with the docs) that's the most important step.  You can do this, and I am soooo impressed with how well you handled that situation.  It is all a bit embarrassing isn't it with lots of people staring at your bits but if you can cope with things being inserted under those conditions then yee-ha, you're on the road! 

Hi everyone else.  Sorry no personals.  Just wanted to update you on today.  I went to the docs this pm after work.  I explained we'd been trying for 9 months (ahem), irregular at times, worried about my thyroid etc. and had barely finished my sentence when she'd whipped out some forms and was writing out blood test requests.  I thought it would take 3 months before anything happened but nope my first test (a day 9?  thought they were day 3) is on Monday!  Eek.  I am seriously bricking it, came straight home and opened a bottle of wine (ever health conscious ) and am waiting for DH to come home.  I'm so scared, I really didn't think it would happen so quick.  What if they find something wrong?  What if they don't and it's worse like blocked tubes?  Perhaps I would have been better off keeping the dream alive a little longer...  She was also really negative about doing temp charts, so think I'll stop setting my alarm at silly hours to take my temp consistently ... seemed to think opks were the way to go. 

Goodness only knows what excuse I'm going to come up with to explain my very late arrival on Monday morning at work... any ideas please let me know!  I like to save sickies for really unpleasant meetings days... 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - fantastic news that you can start the ball rolling with the investigations asap! No idea what excuse you can give - car problems?  If they do find something wrong, it isn't necessarily a bad thing - it means you can do something about it. Blocked tubes are easily sorted too aren't they (although does involve a laparoscopy and minor surgery). Is dh going to be tested too? You can't assume that the problem (if there is one) lies with you.

I strongly recommend wine tonight. 

How is everyone else? You're all so quiet.

After a busy few days, I'm hoping for a quiet weekend. Dh is in Paris at some rugby match or other (work jaunt). I was supposed to be having nephew and one niece to stay, but their grandparents (not MIL, other side) got wind of this and were jealous, so they're doing it instead. . 
More car troubles today.  The bloomin' thing won't let me put diesel into it. I have a fairly empty tank, so am too afraid to go anywhere now.

Going to veg out on the sofa with the West Wing box set, then an early night with Heat magazine.  Annie - did you get Ok this week (Kerry K wedding special); I thought of you when I saw the cover.  

Have a great weekend everyone,
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

Claire that is fantastic and very exciting I am sure everything is fine but if they do find something it is better to know sooner rather than later and then it can be fixed  ooohhh a BFP is coming I just no it, BFP in time for xmas  

DH and I are going out for a meal tonight as its our anniversary on tuesday  

Ryan was pleased to see DH but Callum cried and pushed him away  but he's fine now and all over DH

Did my first Ann summers party last night it was small but allowed me to get used to the products and figure out what to say etc it was fun

We are coming home on monday and DH is off till thursday so he will be coming to playgroup and music

Polly where are you? has your rash gone?

Deedee time goes so quick doesn't it it will soon be Callum and Ryans birthday to. What do you have planned?

I have decided that this waking in the night has to stop  so from monday its water only  I hate to not give them what they want but this can't go on

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Helloooooooooooooo

Coming home tommorrow which on the one hand I am please about but on the other we have had such a good time while we have been here.

We gave Callum a hair cut today - his first    
And we have another tooth from Ryan so thats 2 each

Talk soon

Donna

p.s oh we had a lovely meal last night we went to the haverester it was gorgeous and the location was so nice it was on a harbour quite romantic we had a lovely night and a good chat which I think resulted in us deciding that I will stop taking the pill


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello anybody there


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello! I'm here, but never seem to get a spare moment. The weekend ended up being busy after all (DIY, some writing stuff, swimming, various errands etc). Today Will started art classes and did his first picture. So cute! It completely tired him out, and he slept for ages afterwards.  Went to pick up some lights this afternoon (have an electrician coming to fit them later in the week). I ache all over today, from swimming yesterday, I think, although I didn't actually swim at all. I must have sat in the water at a funn angle or something.

Donna - well done on the An Summers party. I'm full of admiration. I could never do something like that! Do you have to do lots of saucy banter? 

Hope everyone else is Ok.

Claire - how did the blood test go today?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, just a quickie....

Claire, sorry about BFN, but glad that the doc acted so promptly. I think it is ok when you get your bloods done, as the doc can interpret them according to the right day

Marie, good news from you, it seems postive that you can get past the vag - which might be all you need, and you seem to feel that they were sympathetic?

As for me, rash is more or less gone, left with 'orrible dry skin, but where it wasn't affected by the rash, it is lovely and soft from the treatment, so I guess even the dry bits would be worse without. Still a bit itchy here and there. I get the results of the allergy tests soon, so will see what they say.

Feeling quite overwhelmed with sadness at the future without any children, I'm not sure how to cope with it, but I guess I will learn as I go along...

When are we going for the zoo thing? It will be too cold soon!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Polly - glad you are feeling better.
I can't imagine the pain you are going through right now, but you will get there I am sending you loads of hugs and you know where I am if you need a good cry or a rant  

Iam not sure about the zoo? when shall we go, how much will it cost?

Marie how are you?

Emma I hope you are resting today  

Annie everything ok?

Claire how was the bloods when do you get the results?

Its my 4th anniversary today   may even have 's' to celebrate   

Went back to play group today and DH came to it was really good but is so much harder now boys are on the move

Back later

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I can't imagine taking dh to a baby event. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen a man at any of the ones I go to.  
Enjoy your anniversary. Have you got something sparkling to drink?

Zoo is quite pricey btw - £14.50 pp (but children under 3 go free). I'd prefer not to bring my dh (think he'd feel quite uncomfortable). 

Polly - big   to you. I keep looking out for you in town, but to no avail. I can't begin to imagine how painful it all must be for you. 
I know it is no compensation, but are you allowed to see more of your grandson now?

Where is everyone else?

Went to village mother and toddler group this morning. Thought I should try again for Will's sake, and he seemed to enjoy it. It was OK, but I still feel like a fish out of water. The others are so confident (and loaded  - one brought her nanny with her to help ).

Dh had a cycle accident last night but is OK (bike isn't). Some idiot taxi driver didn't see him and knocked him off. Sounded like the driver was more shaken up by it all than dh (and pleaded with dh not to report him because he'd lose his licence).

An exciting afternoon planned here. Going to make chilli and then clear out my bedroom and bathroom 2 in preparation for phase 2 of the building works.

Have a good afternoon people,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Polly, it's great to hear from you.   So sorry for what you are going through, I often think of you and hope you're doing ok.

Donna, when are you planning to stop the pill?  Straight away?  

You can use Tesco clubcard vouchers towards the zoo, that's what I usually do, helps with the cost.  Not sure if I'm up for it right now though, I'm not very good company at the moment.  (and I'm certain my DH wouldn't come, a get together with a bunch of girlies who originally came together to discuss their girlie bits will not be top of his places to be!!! )

Emma, what does phase 2 of the building works involve?  Has the tanning thing gone yet?

Annie, you're quiet, have I missed a holiday?

Hi Deedee.

Marie, you're also quiet.  When is your next appointment?  Are you trying any 'insertion' at the moment?

Blood test was a nightmare.  Luckily I got to the hospital 45 mins before the department opened for people without appointments but was still a way back in the queue!   Managed to get my tests (3 vials) done by 8.30 and to work by 9am luckily so didn't need to fabricate any excuses for my late arrival.  Phew!  Got to have a 'day 19' done next Thurs but will ring the doc the day beforehand to say I haven't ovulated yet so what is the point, and see what she says.  Not sure when results are due, it was all a bit vague but I am terrified my fsh will be low or wrong due to cycle day and they will say I have no eggs or something equally unfixable.

Other than that, had a good weekend, got very drunk on Sat night , and also booked a 3 day trip to Bruges for December on Eurostar for DH and I.  Otherwise, bms hasn't started up yet and am going to use opks again this month so I can inform the doc of what is what re ovulation (or otherwise).

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire I can't remeber much about the tests now but if they have told you to have another bllod test on day 19 then shouldn't you have it done?
If they do find out that there are any problems with your cycles they will be able to sort them out please try not to worry this should be an exciting time  

I didn't know you could use clibcard vouchers for the zoo do they have to be for the full amount or can they be used in part payment?
I understant that it is better if DH's dont come but thing is I am not sure how long teh drive would be for me and I hate doing long drives alone with the boys, also I know DH really wanted to take them to the zoo after we went to london zoo  

I was on my 7 day break from the pill while I was away and I forgot to take my new packet with me so I couldn't start taing them till next AF anyway but after a talk with DH we have decided that I don't restart taking them so I am pill free as of now  
We are not ttc exactly though just having 's' without protection if that makes sense?

Deedee how are Hannah's birthday plans coming along?

Emma it doesn't sound like you are resting to me    

Where is Annie? have I forgot something is she away?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna

I've used tesco clubcard deals in part payment and full payment at whipsnade zoo before.  Assume you still can.  We went to woburn safari park the other weekend for free thanks to tesco as well.   (very good day out, by the way, for those near enough to visit)

Well the day 19 is supposed to be for progesterone to see both if I've ovulated and if the progesterone is sufficient for the luteal phase (which I'm not convinced mine is), as your progesterone allegedly goes up after you ovulate.  I therefore don't see the point in having a progesterone test to measure my post-ovulation levels if I have not yet ovulated.  The last three months my ovulation according to opks and temp charts have been on days 18, 22 and 27 so day 19 is kinda pushing it... hence my wanting to speak to my doc about the validity of that test on that day.  Someone in peer support has told me that the progesterone test is normally done on day 21 as that is 7dpo if you have a standard 28 day / cd14 ov cycle, so my 7dpo would be WAY past day 19... do you see my concern?  If I'm going to get wound up about test results, I'd at least like them to be accurate...

(Polly thanks for your comment about them making adjustments for the day 3 test.  I do hope so, although considering the entirety of the tests, I do wonder if my doc knows enough about all this to be honest...)

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh I see, I can understand your concerns now. but surely if the did the test on day 19 and it showed you hadn;t ovulated (becasue its to early) they wouldn't just assume you don't ovulate.
Now you mention it I do remember having a blood test on day 21 not sure if there was a day 19 as well - sorry that isn't much help

Please try not to get to worked up though these tests are meant to solve any problems there might be not casue some    

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - won't the day 19 test show if you have ovulated, are ovulating or are about to? Aren't they much more accurate and sensitive than the OPKs? I've probably got it all wrong. I do remember both my GP and the infertility doc explaining (quite convincingly) that OPKs were unreliable and pointless, but can't remember why. 
You don't lose anything by going and comparing it with your findings at the very least....

Donna - exciting stuff all this coming off the pill business. Who knows what might happen.  

Resting just isn't an option at the moment, I'm afraid. I've been packing away tiny clothes this afternoon (stuff I wore pre-Will). Thought it might as well go in the attic for the forseeable future. Can't believe I used to fit into that stuff.  I was merrily tidying away, thinking how good it was that Will was so quiet, and found him sitting in the bathroom smeared in vaseline, and smearing further vaseline on everything in sight. 

Phase 2 of the building works is the refitting of our ensuite, with a lot of extra bits and pieces being done to the rest of the house at the same time. It involves knocking down a wall, replastering, electrics, etc as well as plumbing and tiling, and is going to be very messy. One side of the house (our bedroom and bathroom) is going to be out of bounds for 3 weeks because of the dust and mess, so I'm having to move stuff into the spare room and generally make space for the builders to do their stuff.

Better go and cook some food for W i suppose,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Gosh Emma you don't do things by halves do you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The annoying this is that we planned to move in and do all this before Will was born. Didn't quite happen.

I want everything perfect before number 2 arrives (must be some hormonal nesting thing).


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!  

Sorry it's been such a long time since I've posted but I've just been soooo busy between work and personal stuff-ugh!  

Donna-not taking the pill anymore...hmmm?!  That's so exciting.  I know I read over the week-end that you and DH discussed that whole situation.  Wouldn't it be awesome if all of us trying could get prego together?!  
Glad to hear you had such a fun time at Auntie's!  What are you and DH doing this week while he's on vacation?  BTW...Happy Anniversary!

Claire-I'm so proud of you Honey.  You are doing the right thing by going along and getting these blood tests done and what not.  It's just like the others have said-God forbid anything is wrong-but if it is-you will be able to find out now and do something about it.  Just be strong and remember that you're working towards the ultimate goal.

Emma-OMG...you are so crazy busy Girl!!  How is bathroom 1 going-is it done yet?  Awww...that sounds so cute about Will's first picture at art class.  It's so great that some of you girls are SAH mothers and can do all these activities w/your babies.  

Annie-where are you Sweets?

Polly-nice to hear from you!!!  Glad to hear the rash is gone but sorry you are left with the dry skin.  Is there any good lotion you can use?  Sometimes if you do research on-line you will find message boards (such as this) where they talk about all kinds of stuff like that.  I learned so much about hair care and started using organic products and oil through a great hair board.  
Anyways, hope you feel better soon and I'm so sorry about how you are feeling re: children, etc.  I wish I could wave a magic wand and give you your wish but unfortunately I can't.  Please remember we are all here for you whenver you need to talk or vent, etc.

Well-I had some kinks in my whole dialator schedule that I'm quite unhappy about.  My new Dr. gave me a prescription for the numbing ointment, Lidocaine and unfortunately she didn't write it up correctly so my pharmacy would not fill the prescription until they were able to speak to her about it.  This was Wed.-Thursday I went to pick it up and they said they tried to call her but she didn't return their call.  Friday I called her myself and left two messages and finally the 'script was filled on Friday night and we picked it up at like 9 PM.  Saturday we were both crazy busy so Sunday was the first time we were able to 'practice'.  But when we did it all worked out well.  Of course it was very uncomfortable and kinda painful but we were able to insert the tube successfully both times.  Last night we were able to too but I was a lot more tense so it made it harder and DH was getting impatient.  
Now tomorrow I'm supposed to go back and I assume get an actual dialator from the set she ordered me.  I'm a little nervous considering I haven't had near as much as practice as I would've liked.  This is really not an easy thing (as I'm sure you all know) and then I get down on myself b/c I feel b/c we are using the numbing cream that I am cheating but that's the way the Dr. said to do it.  I just hope this all works in the end.  I wish I knew a way to relax myself while we're 'practicing'-it's so hard not to feel the pressure, ya know?

Well, anyways, I've gotta run.  I'll let yous know how everything turned out tomorrow hopefully.  Take care of yourselves and thank you all again for your kind words and support-it means more than you know.

Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Marie you are not cheating at all and one day you wont need to cream, it is just there to give you a helping hand while you get through this.
Can I ask are you using lube aswell as the numbing cream?
You are doing amazingly well and I am sure you will continue to do so, it took me along time once I had my dilators to start inserting them at home but you have got stuck right in so good on you and wow your DH is amazing.

Emma please try and remember you are pregnant   and have a toddler to look after you are rumming about like a mad women

I am not ttc yet just leaving things to chance and allowing the pill to get out of my system, I didn't conceive natuarlly before so I am not asuming I will this time if nothing as happened after a yr I will start ttc more indepth with OPK etc but for now I am trying not to think about it and just have 's' when the mood arises

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words Donna.  
No, we are not using lube as well-do you think we should?

Well, I'm finally leaving work and will probably try to get two 'practices' in tonight before tomorrow, ugh!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Just to remind you of the parents in 'Supernanny' last week who had twins through IVF and then another set BY ACCIDENT 2 years later....... 

Polly- Its good to hear from you. Like the others, I can't and won't know what you are going through but I can only try to imagine. I want to write something that will make you feel a little better but I feel my words are useless at the moment. You are in my thoughts and Im sending you a massive cyberhug as I write this. I wish I knew the right words but I dont 

this is just a quickie, sorry! Its a late one (as you can see) so must try to get some zzzzz

night night


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yes, Marie, lube should make things a lot easier....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie where are you? 

Marie, I would also recommend lube (although be careful what sort you use if you use it when you do your insemmination stuff as some is harmful to spermies), it will be soooooooooo much easier. As for cheating with the numbing cream, not at all, this will show you that there is space for it to all fit and get you on to the next step, that's all.

Emma, you are doing waaaaaay too much!  Yeek, sounds like it's going to be a huge mess temporarily! We had our conservatory started yesterday and I was traumatised enough with that level of mess _outside _ the house! However, I think your ensuite will look fab and be worth it in the end! I  at Will and the vaseline!

Hi Deedee, late night posting again I see! Hope all is well with Hannah.

Donna, hope the pill leaving your system is nice and straightforward. I have also heard several stories of natural conceptions after IVF and similar, so beware!!! 

Morning Polly.

No news here. After getting over the mess in the back garden last night, didn't do much, cooked a vegetable curry almost entirely from garden produce and had a bit of 's' in preparation for the bms marathon coming up  and went to bed.

I'm not sure about the day 19 test, I thought she said it was to check if I'd ovulated...  Well will ring the surgery the day before and ask I guess... As for OPKs, my doc was a fan of those, but I think the concerns are that they can detect an lh surge but you don't always follow through with ovulation then, you could have delayed ov and then have another surge later in the cycle but you'd miss it because you thought you were past ov by then. Or something... I can't believe how much contradictory information I've read since starting ttc...

Anyway must do some work.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Went back to music after being away for 2 weeks and the boys loved it although they did act different becasue DH was there. I don't think DH minds going to these things he actulaay offered to go alone so I could have a rest   but as we hadn't ben to playgroup for ages and had missed a couple of music groups I wanted to go along to.

We had a lovely chinese last night followed by 's' although with no penetration followed by chocolate tart and double cream umm perfect night.

I am aware I could have twins again but we are not activley trying and we really don't have 's' that ofetn so not expecting a BFP anytime soon

How is everyone?

Deedee good to here from you, what are you planning fro Hannahs birthday?

Donna x x 

p.s wow look at you using no lube - your fantastic keep it up


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

We are all very quiet on here at the moment  

Trying to get back into the old routine today after being away last week and having DH at home this week but he has gone back to work today and everything is back to 'normal'

We have been giving teh water during the night with a no milk till 6am rule and it seems to be working
Ryan woke a couple of times but we just gave him his dummy and he settled back down   so he slept 7-6 which is great
We gave in and gave Callum a bottle at 3am but only because we knew that it would be an 'extra' bottle and that it would see him till breakfast at 8 whcih it did, so he slept 7-5:30 with a bottle at 3
hopefully it will continue

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning Donna,

Didn't want you talking to yourself!  

Finding it hard to post at the moment, loads of people seem to have taken to milling around in the area behind my desk in full view of my screen! 

Feeling really fed up today, I have had an email from someone at work saying they are looking forward to 'bumping' into me soon (they obviously think like everyone else that I must be pregnant by now) and someone else wanting to know if we will be naming our child Baltic after where they were conceived (and that one was to my face).   Why can't they just leave me alone?

Sorry, wasn't my intention to come on here and be depressing.  Our conservatory wall is being built today hopefully (or at least started) so that's something to look forward to at home. 

Hello everyone else.  Annie, where are you?  Should we be getting worried?  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - people can be so insensitive sometimes, even if they don't mean to be.  
I did laugh at the idea of you having a little posse standing behind you though.  Can see how it would be annoying at the same time.

It is odd that Annie is so quiet. Perhaps she is off work for some reason (holiday, Hannah ill?). Can't remember if she has internet access at home.

Donna - your anniversary evening sounds lovely. Great news that the 'offering water' strategy is working! Perhaps they'll sleep better anyway now that it gets light so late in the morning?

I missed M&T this morning because I got side-tracked sorting things out with the plumber. Bit of a shame as it is the social highlight of my week. I was going to go to a garden centre this afternoon but now it is pouring with rain. I need a plan B.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls!

Just wanted to check in and give a quick update.  I went for my 2nd apmt yesterday and before the Dr. came in she wanted DH to insert the dialator (tube) we had been working with.  We were kind of caught off guard by that and we had to do it quick-but we did it!  The Dr. then came in with another test tube which was wider than the first.  She took the original one out and inserted this new one in.  It hurt a little but I just squeezed DH's hand which helps a lot and she got it all the way in-no problem.  She was very pleased and said we're doing a really good job.  She said that I'm definetely ready for the dialators now and she is going to order them and have them for next week's visit.  So yeah, it's all good.  DH and I practiced w/the new wider tube last night and that went pretty good too.  The Dr., DH, my friends, parents and all of you have been so supportive and encouraging through all this and that is a tremendous help.  

Anyways, Donna-glad to hear the boys' sleeping schedule is getting better.

Claire-sorry about all those stupid insensitive people at your work.  Just try to ignore them Honey!  Is tomorrow another blood test for you?  I'm so proud of you and I think all of this is going to be really helpful in the future-just try to be patient.

So odd that there's no Annie around?!  

Hope everyone has a wonderful afternoon and evening.  

Love to you all,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - that is fantastic! You are making great progress. It is so good that your doctor is supportive; I think that makes all the difference.

I just bought Will a very cheap, but very pink pushchair to play with, and he thinks it is fab. Dh is going to be horrified! 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Marie I can't believe how fast you are progressing there really is no stopping you - well done

Claire I can't believe the people at your work -  do they have a brain between them    people just really don't think

Emma     at the pushchair my nephew loves them at playgroup but there is no way my brother would let him have one so SIL bought him a shopping trolley instead which really isn't the same is it  

DH is watching the footy tonight so i am off to the bedroom to watch all teh tv I want, I had planned to sort through a huge box of paper work but I don't feel like it so I will eat chocolate instead - new galaxy one cookie crumble  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Dh has just spotted the pink pushchair and was even more horrified than I imagined! I tried to explain that it would help develop Will's caring, nurturing, baby-loving side in advance of his sibling's arrival, but he wasn't impressed. 

Oh, and our kitchen ceiling has fallen in.   a pipe upstairs has sprung a leak. We've turned all the water off (so can't bath, shower, flush etc), but the water still keeps flowing. I'm taking time out from clearing, tidying, panicking to drink tea and eat chocolate.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG Emma what are you going to do? I can't belive you sounded so calm last night I hope the plumbers are sorting it for you, was it there fault?

Annie where are you she's not on holiday is she? I hope everything is ok?    

Claire how are you doing honey? any nice weekend plans?

Boys are driving em up the wall today its not Callums fault he is teething I think and has developed a cold overnight I could hear him during the night and he was realyl snuffly so I put some Karvol in his room but he had a very disturbed night and so did we.
Ryan is continuing to do well though and slept from 7-6   he had a dream feed at 8:30 becasue he refused his bedtime milk

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG Emma!  How is the leak today?!

Donna, sounds like the sleep patterns are improving all the time! 

Marie, wow, well done.  You'll work your way up those dilators in no time.  Are you having a pack of 4? 6?

Annie, I am now approaching mild to middling concern!  I do hope you're ok.

Morning Deedee.  Morning Polly.

Donna, for the weekend, I am going shopping tomorrow all day (Christmas shopping! ) to escape the building work (what a mess!) and on Sunday being a proper oap and going on a harvest walk round our local area to find out where to pick the best freebies!  Otherwise, not much.  

Am dreading the test results.  Not sure when they will be back in, but in no hurry to ring up and find out.  Just found out this morning that an old friend who I hadn't seen for a while has just had a baby girl last night - last time I spoke to her about it she didn't even want a second child.  Seems so unfair.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire   seems like you need a cyber hug I wish there was more I could do I am hoping that these tests will be a positve thing and that if nohting is found than your GP cna give you some practical advice for ttc do remebr though that it has only been 5 months I know it feeld like everyone is popping babies out but they could all have been trying for 6/12 months. What I am trying to say is I know it feels so unfair that everyine else is pregnanct but all those people were probably in your shoes a few months ago and in a few months you will be in there shoes, if that makes sense  

Polly or Emma do you have Annies number prehaps we could text her?

Finally got the boys to have a nap   I hope they wake up feeling a little better

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

just a one-handed quickie - sounds rude!  

will is on my knee and going stir crazy - everywhere is too dangerous for him to be right now
ceiling is still leaking and falling down, but there's nothing we can do until all the water has come through

Donna  - I don't have Annie's no but I'm sure Polly does. 

Claire - big cyber  Tell me if you find any good blackberry spots (or is it too late now?). Dh has found one near here but I dont know quite where (think i t involves trespassing slightly )

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, it prob is too late for a lot now but plan to make a mental note for next year.  Yes will let you know what I find out!  Last year there was a good blackberry crop in the car park for the sharpenhoe clappers, we've still got some left in the freezer. 

Donna, thanks for your words of widsom.  I suppose I'm just so convinced this ain't happening, and it's so hard, I really thought it would have happened by now if it was going to. 

Oh well, will be trying to concentrate on the conservatory development and getting furniture etc.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey, maybe we go balckberrying instead of the zoo?   Are we going to do the zoo? Emma, do you want to meet for coffee this weekend? I will text Annie shortly, I have her number but in the middle of a boring synchronisation thing, so haven't been able to get at her number for a couple of days, but I will do it.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire it will happen you have to beleive that  

We all understand how you feel I thought that becasue I was 21 when we I came of teh pill and we started ttc that I would fall pregnant so easily as I was healthy and age was on my side but that just wasn't the case however it did happen and I have gorgeous boys and you will have to its only a matter of time.

I understand your feelimgs as I am now wondering if I will be bale to get pregnant naturally as obviously first time wasn't but anyhoo thats enough about me

Donna x x 

Hiya Polly, thanks for texting Annie. I am os jealous that you all live so near to each other and I am stuck down here in the smoke


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - would love to meet up but I'll have to let you know later. Everything is a bit up in the air at the moment (dh might/might not be working, I have a plasterer here tomorrow so may/may not need to be around, may/may not be looking after SIL's children too). Arrrggghhhh! I wish someone would tell me what was going on. 
Sorry, thats not very helpful is it. I'd prefer not to bring Will, if you don't mind (although would obv understand if you'd like to admire him . He is a pain in the neck now in coffee type situations; he doesn't approve of sitting still at all, but causes havoc if allowed to roam free.

What is a synchronisation thing? Sounds _very_ important.

I'm happy to go to the zoo sometime, but I think I might hold you all back. I'm so unfit, and just want to sit on nice benches.

Got to go and make lunch, back later.
Emma,xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sitting on nice benches suits me - do you know how heavy a double buggy is


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

out of interest Donna, do you have a side by side one, or a tandem one, and how do you find it?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I have a side by side one - Maclaren and I can't find a bad thing about it. It has loads of different seat hights including lying completly flat which is great for a new born but it also sits completly upright too   shopping baskets aren't huge but then which buggy does have huge shopping baskets.
I guess though as you do alot of walking the macalern wont really hold up off road I have heard from teh other twin ladies that the nipper is quite good.

I had no choice but to get a sdie by side as the tandems don't accomadate for 2 new borns I think the front seat is from 6 months. Phill and ted do a nice one, when I saw it in teh shop it looked like the baby went in the shopping basket but I have seen a few being used in real life and the are actually quite good as the are the same size as a single buggy

I have been putting clothes aside for you  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

my poor boys ahve really been poorly today and letting the whole street know it   they are both calmer now - must be all the painkillers kicking in   Ryan is napping and Callum is playing  
They have both wanted me today and it has made me think more about ttc no.3, I know I am not activley trying yet but I began think what if it does happen quickly could I really cope?
Think is I had 1 yr of home basting followed by 2 IUI's then 6 months of bms and they were all BFN that is why I don't want to leave it to long as I could be trying for a while if I ever get a BFP at all as we couldn't have treatment again it wouldn't be fair on the boys for us to go through that.
On the one hand we really do have 's' once in a blue moon   so not expecting anything to happen anytime soon but then you do hear of pregnancy sorting out your body so next time it only takes once bla bla 
I just don't know what to do for teh best and I don't want to make the worng decision I know I would never regret a new baby once it was here but I have to think about Callum and Ryans needs aswell, how would I cope looking after them and being pregnant etc

Sorry I don't know where all this came from guess I have had to much time to think  

Its DH's sisters 30th tommorrow so we are out for a family meal in the afternoon which should be nice - I bought a new dress for teh occassion   there is drinks at MIL house after which might turn into a party but we wont be staying long as my mum is watching the boys and I don't want to leave them with her for too long as she still isn't 100% and I am beginning to think she may never be   she is going to have to give them dinner and put thwm to bed as it is

I have had a very prductive day between the screams, I have hoovered, cleaned the toilet and bathroom including floors, done 4 loads of washing, made the boys some food for teh next couple of days and I have a roast in the oven right now oh and I also made some angel delight  

Had some ann summers stuff delivered today so I packed up my customers orders so they are all ready to be delivered now  

Hope everyone else is ok

Polly did you hear back from Annie?

Claire enjoy your weekend  

Emma and Polly enjoy your coffee  

Hello Marie  

Deedee hope you and Hannah are well

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

reply from Annie - she has been signed off work with stress, and no access to internet at rental house. But she says she is feeling fine, a bit exhausted, resting plenty andshould be back to work next week.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh poor Annie she has been through a lot recently I had no idea how bad it was effecting her she never let on.
Could you send her my best please Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie- Take care of yourself hun. You have been so incredibly upbeat and positive throughout all this upheaval. In your situation I would just go to pieces- you are so brave. Things will be back to normal before you know it. 

Donna- I think you and Emma may have to fight over title of 'Vag Team Domestic Goddess'- Im impressed!

Hope everyone else is ok. I've decided to go low-key for Hannah's birthday and just have close family round in the evening and a simple cake (my fave choc of course) . She is only one and doesn't know the difference. We also fly back from GC on her birthday so will celebrate properly a few days later.

Speaking of birthdays, yours truly will turn 32 tomorrow . My 31st wasn't very eventful as I was nearly ready to pop so Im definately going to make up for it this year. We are out tomorow night for a nice meal with some close friends and some champers is def on the menu. Im also indulging myself and having a manicure tomorrow. DH has informed me he is cooking tonight and is presently in Sainsbury's stocking up on ingredients- I'll let you know how it goes....... 

dd x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Deedee   for tommorrow sounds like you have some lovely things planned I hope DH spoils you tonight it sounds like he intends to  

Boys just went nuts both screaming and nothing would calm them so I put them both in the bath which seemed to work, now both playing with quiet toys and books in the lead up to bedtime. I don't want them to get confussed as they usually have a bath then go to bed but it is far to early for them to go to bed so we are having some wind down time

DH is going to see our nephew tonight as it is his 7th birthday so I am going to enjoy the peace and quiet (if the boys stay asleep) while he is gone

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - poor Annie. I'd no idea things were quite that bad. Please send her my love.
I seem to be free late tomorrow afternoon only. Is that any use, or would next weekend be better? I'm free all next weekend.

Donna - what a superwoman you are.
I do think there is something in the theory that having one (or 2) babies prepares your body for more. Imagine if you were to have twins again. 

Deedee - have a fab birthday tomorrow. Your plans sound lovely (as do those for Hannahs birthday).

Go to go, I need my bed (very little sleep last night because of the flooding).
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday
Deedee


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

it was meant to be bigger then that and have flowers  

  

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all, I'll text your wishes to Annie.

Emma, how about next weekend then? You have a lot on your plate this weekend, it seems daft to try and squeeze in another thing, so we can have a more relaxed coffee then. Unless, of course, we all meet up at the zoo!!!

Happy Birthday Deedee!   !

Donna, hope you had a relaxing evening!

Claire, sorry that it wasn't your month again...I'm sure it will be soon, but I know it is hard waiting.

Hi Marie, you are getting on so well, I'm proud of you hun!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on for Annie news. Polly, if you text again please send her my best wishes . I also hadn't realised it was as bad as that, but now thinking about it, I'm not particularly surprised with all that's happened lately.

Deedee, HAPPY BIRTHDAY   

Not done much today. Been shopping and bought some new work trousers (was holding off hoping to be too big to wear them and then not returning to work but I guess that's a silly approach considering). Bought some plants for the front garden so off to put them in now. 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to wish Deedee a very happy birthday!    

Polly - next weekend would be perfect. Any time that suits you! 

What a day! Managed to get myself locked out of the house this afternoon. 

Back properly tomorrow evening, Hope you're all having nice weekends. Any more news from Annie.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

SIL cut my hair today and did a fab job and I feel great  

Had a lovely meal out this afternoon despite neices and nephews not knowing how to behave when out   made me really cross I dispair with SIL x2 sometimes   
Dh has satyed on at the little party she is having but I have come home cause of the boys, my mum had them this afternoon but I didn't think it was fair on her for her to have them any longer as she still isnt well.

Going to an aerobics class in the morning then for a swim DH has boys all to himself and I am going to have some me time and hopefully loos some weight  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

donna your inbox is full!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Keemjay


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - is your hair very different now? Did you do aerobics in the end?

Busy day here. Went to SIL's this morning to see MIL who ws visiting and return her dog. Then onto Welwyn for shopping. I bought lots of clothes for Will who has suddenly grown out of all his stuff, and lovely towels etc.  Then blackberrying this afternoon (found some fab ones in a field right opposite my house ), and tidying up before the plumber comes tomorrow.

Claire - how did your foraging go?

Dh is cooking roast beef at the moment. Going to eat that then crash out on the sofa with the newspapers.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I hope everyone had nice weekends.
Hopefully Annie will be back with us tommorrow   hope your feeling better

Emma, my hair isn't that different it had got quite long and at first I was going to have a trim but then I fancied a chamge so it is shoulder length now with long layers and layers around my face. I think this length suits me better than really long as I think when my hair is longer I look more run down -  or maybe the twins just wipe me out  

We have had a few bad nights with the boys now and I don't think tonight will be any different as Ryan has already woken twice not for long just wants a cuddle then goes back off to sleep but when this happens every couple of hours it begins to wear thin   especially when Callum joins in aswell  
I just don't know what is making him wake up   

Dh and I have had big discussions and have decided that once AF arrives I am going back on the pill for now as we have decided that now wouldn't really be the right time for me to get pregnant IF it was to happen quickly (look at emma  ) second tiem round. I am by no means thinking I will be that lucky but we have to take the chance just incase.
We have to put the boys and there needs first and it wouldn't be fair on them yet to have another sibling as they still need us so much. we need them to be more independant which will happen over teh next coming months so we will see how things go. also realistically I don't really want a tripple buggy   so makes sense to wait till the boys are out of the buggy.

I had a bit of a moment earlier, I just feel I am no where over the vag I am still scrared of having sex even though I know I can do it, I don't enjoy it - the penetrative bit I mean. I thought that after the boys were born I would relax a bit as we weren't ttc and sex would become easier but it just hasn't and I still feel that I force mayself in a way to do it as I know I'll have to to have more children - why am I like this its not normal. I could understand it if something had triggered my vag but it just hasn't.
Just feel hat this is me     forever

sorry just had to get that out as I know you guys will understand, I'll probably feel better after a goods nights sleep - if I get one that is

just feeling sorry for mysef, don't know if it si tiredness or what

night all 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I'm sure tiredness doesn't help at all. I barely had sex, and certainly didn't enjoy it, until Will was a year old. In my case, I was convinced that everything had been stitched back too tightly, but it was all in my mind. Dh tells me that things are much bigger and looser down there now.  


Hope tonight is better for you,
Emma xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie, are you back at work today?  Hope you're ok... 

Donna, it may seem that I am the rampant rabbit of the year at the moment  but actually most of the time I am to some degree forcing the s purely for baby making purposes.  I no longer hate it and it rarely hurts but I wouldn't be in the front of the queue for non-bms s either.  You're not abnormal at all.  Nothing triggered mine either.  

Emma, the walk was really good actually, at the risk of sounding nerdy.   We picked sloe (sp) berries for making gin or wine, hazelnuts, apples, blackberries (but not many of those as seemed very end of season), elderberries and some other type of nut that DH was eating by the bucket but the name escapes me.  They were all round the bottom of Warden Hill, and I think pretty much wherever you went you'd find something if you looked in the hedgerows bordering the fields.  We even found a pear tree!

Polly, glad you're still reading and with us.  How are things with you?

Morning Deedee.

Marie, how are things progressing with you?  You're doing really well!

As for me, well will get my results this week and allegedly my day 19 blood test.  Haven't ovulated yet I don't think, surprise surprise.   

Back later.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Not feelingvery chatty, maybe a cup of tea will help

Callum woke about 4 times and Ryan was 6 so not a good night at all  

Claire are you going to ring GP before thursday? is it thursday you will get other results?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

No sign of Annie then... hope you're ok, I'm thinking of you.

Donna, sorry it was a rough night.  Hope that cup of tea helped...

Not sure when the first test results were available, she said about a week or so (it's a week today) but I'm going to ring tomorrow anyway re the Thursday / day 19 test anyway so will ask then.  In no hurry to hear it, I feel sick with nerves.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry you had another bad night.  Hope you've managed to have a few minutes peace and quiet today.

Claire - your weekend of foraging sounds great (not nerdy at all, IMO). What do you do with the elderberries? There are lots near me, but I don't know how to use them. Dh found something that was a cross between a pear and a plum (I forget the name), but when we went to pick them crowds of old ladies had beaten us to it. Going to have another look in a few days time.

I hoped Annie would be back today. 

Went to our art class this morning, but Will was more interested in playing with the CD player (on the floor at toddler height  - arrggghhhh ). 

So windy here. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Still feeling a bit down but I think I am just tired. feel bad saying I'm feeling low with what everyone else is going through

Annie I hope you are ok?

Claire did you ring the GP?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - are you still taking the anti-depressants?  I guess it is the lack of sleep though, more than anything, that is making you feel down. 

Claire - thinking of you on results day. 

Off swimming soon. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Donna, sorry to hear you're feeling down.  I imagine looking after two little boys is very very tiring so it's hardly any wonder.  Can you get an hour to yourself later for a relaxing bath or time to read a book?

Emma, hope you enjoy swimming later.

Annie, I guess you're signed off again.  I hope you're ok, I am thinking of you.

Morning Deedee, Polly, Marie.

Well I rang the gps.  That is, I got through to the call centre who field all calls for that group of medical centres, and it is them that gave me the results.  The girl just said that the results were normal and that no further action needed to be taken.  I'm assuming that means the results of ALL the tests (think there were 5 or 6) were back.  She didn't give me figures or anything on any of the tests like fsh, and I was so relieved to hear the word normal that I didn't think to probe any further.  Also pleased to hear that my liver test is normal, so will celebrate with a glass of wine tonight!

Seems I can't get through to the doctors themselves to ask about the day 19 test either so I guess I will just have to go along for it anyway and then make an appointment at the doctors for afterwards to discuss the result when it is wrong.   I'm doing opks and temps and nothing yet, but had some more bms last night.  I am sooooo sick of it, I just can't imagine getting a bfp now.  

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

So pleased reults were normal (although I thought they would be  ) Probably is a good idea to have the test then go to the doc to see where you go from here.
You WILL have a BFP - before xmas I can feel it  

I hope Annie is ok?  Polly could you text her for us all please  

Emma, no I am not on the anti - depressants I weaned myself off them a while ago and I have been fine without them so I think it is just tiredness and finanacies getting me down  
How was swimming?

Deedee - Hello

Marie - where are you?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, you're absolutely right - I've made an appointment with the gp for next Thursday late afternoon which is one week after the 'day 19' blood test (hopefully the results will be back by then...it's supposed to be just over a week but we're away for a long weekend from next Friday morning...).  If not, I'll go back the following week.

Hope you feel a bit brighter after some sleep.

I'll second the request to text Annie, if nothing else it will let her know we're thinking about her.

Marie, how are things going with the 'instruments'?  (sorry, couldn't think what else to call them!)

Emma/Polly, meant to ask if you were affected by the 'tornadoes' the other night?!  We weren't (although some neighbours have lost fences etc.) but our builders took it as an excuse to do no work for the following day!  

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire

go to the docs to discuss your results - in my experience, "everything is fine" means that you are not likely to drop dead in the next couple of days. I was told that when I rang for my FSH results. Of course they were fine...but way over the required level  . So fine as in yu won't die, but not fine as in you'll be pg next week!
That's not about scaring you, but just that they won't tell you what the results might mean or if you ov'd etc.

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - only affected in a very indirect way. The parasol for our garden table blew over (and it is so heavy that I can't even lift it), plus lots of pots. I didn't realise there'd been one until dh came home. I just thought it was very windy.

Got to dash


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm trying really hard to see that as a supportive post Polly, but I have to say I'm struggling.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I guess it wasn't supportive then. 

I started it right after you posted, but kept getting pulled away by work, so don't read it as a reply to anyone else's post. I'm not sure how to say it differently, all I meant was that results for this type of test need discussion, so was encouraging you to go and see your GP to discuss them. That's all. 

I have ten years experience of ttc, 6 years of trying really really hard, so I was trying to pass on the benefit of that. I can butt right out. Not a problem.

Love
Polly


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately-again-just been super busy all around!  I still love you all the same!  

Claire-I'm happy to hear that all the tests came back 'fine' but when you see the Dr. for the next test-maybe you can discuss everything further.  Say that 'the call centre nurse said the tests came back 'fine' but I want to be sure that 'fine' really means-I'm okay and can conceive naturally'.  I can appreciate Polly's concern and advice but I wouldn't get too nervous until you can talk to the Dr. and definetely find out what 'fine' means-ya know?  Again, I'm proud of you for going through all this and if worse comes to worse and you are not pregnant within the next 6 mos.-I would go back and ask to be put on fertility drugs or something to increase your chances.  You've got nothin' but options at this point Honey.

Donna-how are you today Honey?  Sure you are feeling okay and not depressed-it's just tiredness, right?  Just don't want to see you get worse b/c I've been there.  Good luck with the boys tonight.  
Hey-I want to talk about the vag with you at some point soon-just can't construct the questions right now 'cuz I gotta get back to work.  

Emma-how are you and that Bump?  How are the bathrooms coming along?  How's that little boy of yours?

Annie-where are you Honey?  Are you feeling any better?  We miss you!!!

Hi Dee Dee-happy belated birthday-hope it was a great one!

Me & DH are continuing to do great with the dialators (test tube) and he is picking up a new one from the Dr's tomorrow!!!  

Okay, gotta run.

Love You All,
Marie

Hi Polly!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Feeling a bit better today boys are sleeping better well through till 4/5am
I am not going music today casue Callum is really snotty and off his food etc feel bad for Ryan but I can't take him on his own. Luckily they don't know it swednesday or that they are missing music, I just don't want to give it to the other babaies as I am now thinking that they have a cold bug rather than teething  

Marie - ask away?

Morning Deedee/Polly

Emma, Claire how are you today?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Glad that you got a bit of a better sleep last night Donna. I love the idea of your little ones enjoying their music class! Are you or DH musical? Hope Callum feels better soon.

Good to hear from you Marie, glad that you are getting on well with the dilator.

My news, I forgot to say, is that I went to see my private gynae on Monday (the one that did my surgery) for a smear, and to make sure that the problem was still gone. Good news is that everything is still great. I think that I NEVER actually had a smear before, as I never felt that scrape on my cervix. I guess that no-one could ever reach it before.   My rash is just about better, although some after effects linger. But then on Saturday I tripped over my feet and have a nasty sprained ankle, so spent Saturday in A&E and SUnday with my feet up again!  I was a bit worried that it was broken, as I actually tripped on it twice, like an idiot! But it is a lot better now, and it is great really milking it at work, getting everyone else to fetch and carry for me  

Love Polly

Love


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

You have been in the wars, great bews from gynea appointment though you mustbe so pleased  

DH and I aren't musical at all but the boys love playing intruments, clapping and singing so at 5:50 a go for the 2 of them I think it is a bargin and money well spent  shame we missed it today.

My firend and her little girl might be ppping over later but her little one hasn't been well so I am still waiting to hear from her.
I have put the boys down for a nap - although they are chatting   just incase she does come over I don't want them to be moany, there is only so much I can blame on there colds

Did anyone watch bringing up baby last night on channel 4?

Polly have you heard from Annie?

Claire how are you?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Finally texted Annie...she says:

_Hi I'm good thanks. Taking another week off as per Dr's orders. Been quite a handy this week as house is really coming on now and I'm being asked for floor choices and paint colours! Really missing everyone. Hope all are well. Send my love x_

so I texted back and said:
_Good to hear from you. be good to yourself and don't let the paint choosing duties get too onerous!_

The reply came:
_Too busy stuffing my face and melting the plastic to study paint charts!. The time off has probably been worse for me - ha!_

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That sounds like the Annie we know and love.  

Polly - well done on the smear, and great news that everything is still OK down there. Poor you with the foot; what a time of it you are having lately. Milk it for all it is worth. 

Marie - sounds like you are doing brilliantly with the dilators. I think it is great that you do it with dh. I had to master it on my own before I'd let my dh get involved.

Claire - hope the test tomorrow goes OK.

Donna - shame you had to miss music. Did you sing to them to make up for it? Hope you had a nice time with your friend. I started watching that programme but found it too upsetting (I think I have unresolved issues about breastfeeding which, combined with silly pregnancy hormones, meant it was all too much).

Manic day here. The morning was dominated by dog problems (fleas, rabbits, pigeons), and the afternoon by trecking round every lino retailer in the area trying to find one who can deliver soon and stocks anything acceptable (lino fitter has brought forward his dates 
).

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, but they won't tell me the sex. Just praying everything is OK. I think I can feel it move, but I'm sure it moved more last time. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Holy Moly 20 weeks already! last time I looked at your ticker it was 17 weeks and I am sure it was only the other day  
All the best for the scan tommorrow be sure to log on and let us know. Are you having a private scan to find out the sex?

Thanks for the Annie update Polly, she sounds like she is getting back on top   melting plastic? did I miss something?
I wish Annie had spoken to us though and told us how she was feeling 

     no no I didn't sing to them I think they would laugh - we did get the instruments out though but my friends little girl was more into them and the boys just watched her in amazment

Anybody watching torn? I know it isn't real but she only got 5 years? and that was suspended - thats out rageous  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello lovelies,
Thank you all for your birthday wishes, I had a great night and got lots of lovely cards and pressies.

Polly- you poor thing! Hope the foot gets better soon. In the meantime take it easy and enjoy having everyone cater for your every need 

Marie- You sound like you (and DH) are doing really well with the dilators. Good on ya!

Emma- You are half-way there  Im sure everything will be fine tomorrow. Do you think you know the flavour? (pink or blue?) Could i ask you when( and how) you weaned Will off formula? Is it a good idea to mix cows milk and formula? Should I only give cows milk in a cup and ditch the bottles when she is one? 

Donna- Hope you are feeling better.This mummying is hard work, remember to take time out for you. It is so easy to forget about yourself but is important to give yourself some TLC. 

Annie- Hope to have you back soon x

Claire- Where are you off to next weekend?  

Im busy this week getting organised for hols. Im being forced to travel light (very difficult for me!) Really looking forward to the break 

night night


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I swapped the morning bottle for a cup of cow's milk at 12 months, and the evening one a few weeks  later. Will had dropped all the other bottles by then. He'd had cow's milk in sauces and on cereal before 12 months I think.

Got to dash,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

The boys have cows milk in sauces and on there breakfast, I occassionally give them a drink of cows milk in a cup after there breakfast - it seemed silly giving them formla when they were only having a few mouthfuls
I know boys aren't 1 yet but thought I 'd offer my bit  

Sorry boys have started screaming I think they are hungry back later

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow its been one of those days today,

Boys wouldn't sleep and have been fighting with each other all day  
I put them down for a nap and when I went back in to check on them Ryan had taken his clothes off   I can laugh now but I was not ammused at the time

Emma how was your scan? all ok?

Claire your quiet - whats up?

Annie I am thinking of you, I hope you will be back with us soon

Deedee when is it you go away?

Hello Polly I hope you are resting your foot

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Scan went fine, thank you. All body parts seem to be present and correct. They wouldn't tell me the sex, but I think I'm going to arrange a scan for this weekend or next - I can't stand not knowing. I am convinced it is a girl, from over-analysing the very few bits of data they provide (it is slightly smaller than Will was at the same age, and I am much bigger, so I'd have expected any boy to be the same size of bigger). All guess work though.

Spent all day driving round the country, or it felt like it. Going to go and have some soup now.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Good news about the scan. All we need now are Claire's results....waits......

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats great news Emma.
Can't wait for you to find out the sex  

Strange that claire hasn't been on today I hope she is ok

Off to eat shepards pie uummm

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma, Im so glad all went well at the scan. I can't wait to find out if pink or blue.  
Hannah has had cows milk with her cereal for a while now and in sauces and she loves yoghurts so I think she should take to cows milk as a drink quite easily. When we come back Ill swap the morning bottle for a cup of milk and see how that goes 
Another question for you, this time about shoes. When is the best time to but first shoes? Ive heard that shoes will actually help her to start walking herself 

Donna- We go away on Monday afternoon. Flight leaves at 3pm so planning to keep H awake for as long as possible so she sleeps on the plane (heres hoping!) Im really not looking forward to trying to keep a very active, crawling baby entertained for 4 1/2 hours


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I think my views on shoes are a bit out of step (forgive the pun ) with other mothers. Will didn't really wear shoes (apart from soft-soled slip on things to keep his feet warm) until he'd been walking for 4-6 weeks. Other mothers round here bought crawling shoes for their little ones, but I thought they were pointless and a waste of money.
Perhaps because he came to shoes late, I found that Will's walking was a little impeded by wearing shoes, and he could walk much better without them than with at first.

I was trying to keep him out of shoes as long as possible, because I hate wearing shoes. He has the rest of his life when he'll have to wear them, so I didn't see the rush. 

Hope you have a fab holiday! Don't envy you that flight one bit though!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

feeling really yuck today, boys are being a handful lately - there age I wonder? and I am run ragged  
DH and I argued this mornign and it ending in me telling to **** off and go to work so he did    
I feel like letting him walk home from work and not make him any dinner I know that sounds childish but I am fed up for running around all day and he seems to be more interested in work anyway  

I am not sure if AF si due casue I feel more emotional than usually and really stressed out 

sorry enough about me

Marie - how are you hun? you are doing so wel with the tubes have you got your dilators now?

Claire - ? ? ? 

Emma - have you booked another scan?

Deedee have a great holiday - I dont envy the flight either    

Polly - hows your foot

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you poor thing. I'm sure dh will understand you snapping at him, given that you are so tired right now. How about you pick him up from work as a way of saying sorry, but tell him you are too tired to cook dinner. He could cook, or you could just eat beans on toast. You don't have to be superwoman. 

I honestly don't know how you manage 2, and think you do a grand job. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma,

Its just he can't seem to wait to get to work most days, I am happy he enjoys it there but he seems to do less around here. I guess I am so used to him do is fair share and sometimes more that I notice it more.
He will do anything I ask and he would happily cook every night but I don't want to keep asking a few months ago he would just see what needed doing and do it.

I think it is harder now becaseu the boys are standing and cruising around they are very tall to so can reach everything, Ryan is by my knee trying to get to the key board  

I just need to recharge  I think but there is never the time, I am having a quiet day today but washing etc still needs doing.
I have an ann summers party to do on saturday so no early night there, I know DH is tired to but he does get away from the boys even if it is to work but when I say that to him he just says well you go to work and I'll stay at home  

Emma, your have 2 soon enough    atleast they will be different ages though

where is Claire?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

DH phoned and apologised so feeling a bit bad now  
Maybe I will cook for him, not sure I can be bothered to collect him though it just emans dragging teh boys out - we'll see


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - glad  you and dh have patched things up. It is horrible when unpleasantness hangs over you, isn't it.
For what it is worth, my dh says that going to work is a walk in the park compared to looking after Will, and there's only one of him. 

Could anyone take the boys overnight to give you a break? Or could you go and stay with your parents for a night, leaving them with dh, so that you get chance to have a good night's sleep?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again Emma,

Boys have ben sleeping better now they are getting over there colds. they slept 6:30 - 5 this morning just can't seem to get them to sleep till 6 no matter what we do
What time does Will wake up?

The boys will go back to sleep after there 5am bottle if they wake up at different times so they see the other asleep, if they wake up together there is no chance of them going back to sleep as they play and talk to eahc other instead. its nice to see them interacting but not at 5am.
I should be more gratefull I guess as when they do get up early DH gets up with them so I don't have to get up till 7/8 so I shouldn't be a gumpy old cow really
Its just they are being so demanding during the day, having said that so far today the are being little treasures   its been like having 1 baby though as since breakfast they have been sleeping seperatly and as one wakes up the other goes down so on the one hand its been nice because thye have both had lots of 1:1 attention which they don't get often on the other hand I have alwasy had 1 of them up so wasn't even able to eat lunch in peace.

I think I am just feeling a bit stressed and hormonal I guess, been trying to sort out our finances and budget a bot better so thast been stressing me out as DH doesn't seem that bothered and seems to have the idea that we have loads of money  

I have been off work a year today


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Claire/Marie where are you? I hope everything is ok?

Deedee have a great time away and we want photos when you get back  

Annie I hope you are back with us on monday hun, been thinking of you  

Emma how are you? have you booked your scan?

Polly how are you? no more accidents I hope?

I am off out to work tonight and I am littel nervous about this party but I am hoping to get some more bookings out of ti and hopefully some good sales  

I have cooked a curry for DH, me and the boys but umm I don't know it doesn't taste right but I don't know what it is missing  
The boy's birthday is creaping up on me and I have no time to practice baking the cakes   I think next weekend I need to bake  
I hope to be making a hedgehog and a swiss roll catapiller  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Bit quiet on here today...

Donna- How did AS party go? Ive never been to one. I always thought it would be all black latex and red lacey thongs   Your birthday cakes for the boys sound lovely and even more special because you are baking them yourself. Im cheating, i have to admit, and going for shop-bought. It's hard to believe H and the boys are nearly 1 year-old  Are you planning on going back to your original job? I cant remember if you told us...

Emma- Thanx for the advice re shoes. I ended up buying H a pair of 'cruisers'. Like you, I don't see the point of shoes when they are tiny and not even on their feet, they just look cute. I think it will be good to get her used to having strange things on her feet now that she is cruising. Also, I was going through tons of socks as they were all filthy in no time! (mmm must clean my floors.... )

Well, that's nearly all the packing done. We are off tomorrow so I won't be on for a week. We are REALLY looking forward to the break. I've even packed a couple of books!!!

Goodbye , here we come


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm back! - yipee!!!    

Thank-You all so much for your support over the last couple of weeks and to Polly for keeping in touch  

I'm absolutely fine, honestly. I only popped to see my GP about a mole and ended up walking out with a sick note   Turns out I was rather exhausted and the two weeks off has been wonderful. 

I'm desperately trying to catch up with all of your news, in between catching up at work. Bare with me!

Deedee - I've missed you I think. Hope you have a fab holiday. Hannah had crawlers and cruisers and has just gone into walkers. I'm a real gimmick girl though - I'll buy anything that looks cute! 

Emma - Really glad the scan went well. Are you going to pay to find out the sex? I hope so! I'm dying to know!
How are the bathrooms coming along?

Donna - Glad the boys are sleeping a bit better for you. Can't beleive their birthday is fast approaching! And that you're going to bake their cakes - you go!

Claire - How are things with you? Did you get your test results?

Marie - How are you hun? How are things going with the dilators etc?

Polly - Morning!

right - really need to go. Think my Manager is ready for a showdown with me. I get the impression from some snotty e-mails and meeting minutes that I'm in the doghouse. Just what i need


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Glad to have you back Annie   I hope the 2 weeks did you good and don't take no $hit from your manager 

Boys are sleeping better but the 4am bottle is still a killer especially for DH 
Where do you get these 'cruisers' you all mention? the boys have had crawling shoes but I have not seen cruisers

AS party went well I had a last minute booking last night to which was a bit disapointing I think they only booked me as it was for a birthday and they wanted ti for the entertament factor and to play a few games.
Over the weeked though I think I made aroud 90 pound four about 5 hours work  
Sooooo tired today though becasue of it

Emma how are you? do we have a scan date??

Marie and Claire I hope everything is ok?  

Boys are asleep so better get some jobs done

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Back properly later. I'm just waiting for some oil to be delivered, but should be at an art class. 

Annie - great to have you back. Hope your manager doesn't give you a hard time.

Donna - £90 for 5 hours work sound pretty good to me.

Polly - lovely to see you at the weekend. Hope the foot is healing. BTW, dh assures me that he _will_ be going up mountains and hillsides on his mountain bike (that'll be the mountains of North Herts, South beds, apparently ). We'll see...

Hope everyone else is OK.

Had scan on Saturday. Shows how good my feminine intuition is. Number 2 is another boy.  No doubt at all - the relevant bits were very prominent.  I'm very pleased (honestly didn't mind what it was), but names will be an isssue; dh and I can't find any names we like and agree on.

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh wow, another boy Emma. Fantastic! If I was having a punt on it, I would have said another soldier. Good luck finding a name! What names have you got in mind?

One of my friends had a little boy last week and called him Oscar.Quite like that


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - not sure about Oscar.  Don't mind the name for other children, but its not very 'me'.

I like Thomas, Toby, Boris

Dh wants Freddie which I love as a name ... but it is our dog's name. 
He also likes really peculiar/wet names like Rupert, Lancelot (yes, really), Cassius, Timothy, Sebastian. 

The ones we sort of agree on, but neither would have as first choice names, are Fergus, Angus, Hugo.

MIL has made clear that the child must be called Robin (after FIL), and nothing else will do.

Thank goodness we have man weeks yet to decide.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, Congratulations      Thats really good.

Boys will noe out number the girls on the vag team lol
I have some bits put aside to send to you if you would like them - some of it is probably yours anyway  

Annie - how was work in the end?

Claire I hope you are ok?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not joining in the general congrats it's a boy for Emma, as I did it in person! LOL

LMAO at baby being called after the dog (isn't there some reference to Indiana Jones there?). I like Thomas, Toby, Rupert, Timothy, Sebastian. Fergus, and Angus. I would have made a big plea for Theodore as a second name for ours, but not sure about saddling child with it as a first name. 

Just had day from hell at work too. Everyone was mega-stressed, and I was having to deal wiht it all 

Nice to hear you back Annie!

Love to all others

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Yesterday continued to be a bit of a drag. The Boss continued to ignore me and seemed very stand offish. I was all prepared for a showdown today and then she came in and was nice as pie to me this morning   Go figure?!?!

Emma - I love Freddie and it's one of our 1st choices if we ever get blessed with a little man. I always liked Toby, but DH and friends put me off a bit by saying if he had big ears it would make him easy prey for "Toby Jugs" Sebastian is another fave of mine.
Boris?!?! - really?!? Reminds me of Boris Bogtrotter from Roald Dahl's "Matilda"

Polly - Hope your staff have a change of mood today, like my Boss. Chocolates or doughnuts usually help  

Donna - You're going to have to have twin girls to make up the female numbers!

Claire - Are you alright hun?


right - got to pretend to be doing some work. Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quicky as I am leaving to take dh to work before playgroup

I meant to say I love the names Toby and Thomas  

 to Polly and Emma for meeting agian   I think we should all meet up and leave them out     only kidding guys

we need to sort a meet out

right must dash, feeling really yuck today I think I am getting a cold

Back later

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I agree... we should meet without Emma & Polly   
Only kidding, but we really should crack on with it. Maybe we could just meet one evening/afternoon for a girlie meal? - without the children!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - maybe your boss has problems at home and is just acting a bit strangely. Was this the boss you said you didn't want to work under a while back?

Donna - how was playgroup? 

Polly - hope today is a better day at work for you. 

Claire, Marie - you're very quiet. Hope all is Ok.

Nothing much happening here. Went to village mother and toddlergroup this morning, and it was Ok. Swimming this afternoon has been cancelled because my nephew has the lurgy. Going to go and get a birthday present for my dad instead (which won't get there on time because of the postal strike  ). 
We now have no TV working at all. Don't quite know what to do about that. There was a power cut on Saturday, and it hasn't worked since then. Turns out other people have the same problem too.

Back later,Emma, xxx
p.s. just started making my Christmas cake (easy bit so far- put lots of fruit to soak in a vat of alcohol).


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Day Girls!

This is just a quickie b/c I don't have time now to write an appropriate post; but I just wanted to say 'hello' and that I love and miss you all.  Was going to post last night but DH shut the computer off before I could-ugh!    
Anyways, I'm going to try to get on tonight and get updated with everyone's news and write some personals and let you know my status.  

In the mean time, hope everyone has a great day.  

I Love You All!!!
-Marie

P.S.-Do any of you girls wear fashion/costume jewelry (not real gold-s/s on wires, etc.)?  If any of you are interested and have a specific style/color/theme you like please let me know.  I can totally hook you all up as I work for a jewelry importer and would be more than happy to make you up and send a package over.  Please let me know!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

OOOHHH Marie I love costume jewllery   I love to excessorise (sp) the same offit for different occassions  

Playgroup was good today boys seemed to enjoy it as always, I met a lady and her daughter who I speak to on netmums which was nice

We really should sort this meet up out but part of me is scared to commit to something Silly I know, but I am nervous to meet you all   


Where is Claire? I am getting worried now  

right dinner is ready
back later,

Donna x x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Morning Girls (or at least it will be by the time you read this)!!!  

So sorry I haven't made time to post much lately.  However, I have been reading all your posts pretty reguarly, so I'm still in the loop.  

Donna-how was music class today and playgroup yesterday?  Still feeling coldish?  
Are you going to have some time to practice baking this week?  Both of your cake ideas sound so cute.  I'm sure if you need any helpful hints or recipes-you could find them on-line.  I've gotten lots of good recipes, etc. by just doing a simple search.  You will have to take some pictures for us at any rate.
Oooh...I'd be so happy to make you up a nice jewelry package.  Are there any colors/styles, etc. you would fancy more?  Or any colors you wear a lot?  Just want to pick you out some nice stuff that you'll like so please give me some ideas Honey.  
*Anyone else interested-please let me know, along with your likes/dislikes, etc. and I will send a nice package off to you!*
Annie-so nice to have you back Honey-we missed you bunches and were worried sick!!!  So glad you had some time off to rest and get organized in your new digs.  
How's that little doll doing?  How is her walking progressing?  
What's up w/that boss of yours?  I agree w/Emma, maybe she has some personal issues and you're just a bit sensitive to her mood (I get the same way).  I'm sending over a big   to set her straight and treat my Annie right!  
Hey-it's finally getting close to our b-days!!!  I asked DH to get me a bike.  I never had one as a child and want to learn to ride, etc.  

Claire-where are you Sweets?  We are all getting really worried about you.  Please write soon so we know you're all right.  

Dee Dee-Hope you're having a fab holiday.  I'm sorry, I didn't catch where you were going but look forward to hearing all about it when you return.  

Polly-how are you Doll?  How's your foot and skin?  Hey, I'm jealous of you and Emma!  

Emma-OMG...congratulations-another baby boy!!!  
Some day if I'm lucky enough to have kids and have a boy, his name is going to be Corey Taylor.  Sorry, had to get in on the name suggestions w/the other ladies!  Does Lil' William understand he's going to have a baby brother?  
Oh...and you w/the X-mas cake-you are too funny!!!  I bet you're already done w/your shopping too!  

Well, DH and I are doing fab with treating the vag!  He picked up the first actual dialator from the Dr's last week and it was quite intimidating to look at, compared to the test tube we had been using.  We waited a few more days and on Saturday-after the massaging and inserting the test tube we had been working with-we tried the dialator.  Guess what-we got it in w/no problems!!!    Before he put it in, DH was actually laughing at how much wider/bigger this one was-almost like he thought there was no way.  Well I guess I proved him wrong!!!  He was in shock and so impressed w/me (and so was I)!!!  We've continued to use that same method since Sat. and still haven't had any problems.  I've also noticed how much more relaxed I am w/everything.  I'm not jumpy or flinchy when he touches 'down there' and things don't hurt as much as they used to.  I'm just so happy and relieved with all this progress.  Oohhh...not to give TMI but DH is getting very 'excited' w/all this. MEN!!!    So, that's my news.  My best friend Matt and I are calling it the vagina journals!!!    -we are nutty!  
This week-end I started my Halloween decorating!  
However, can you believe that all the flowers in my front bed have bloomed again?  The weather here has been so crazy that the flowers seem to think it's still summer.  Ugh...this New England weather is nutty!  With that being said I wasn't able to complete everything (can't in good conscience pull out my pretty bloomed flowers) and also ran into a glitch when trying to put up my graveyard.  I need to get some stakes to get the styrofoam tombstones in the ground, darn it!!!  Wow...that sounds so morbid!
Do you celebrate Halloween there in England?  If so, are you dressing up and taking the babies out?  What are they going to be?!  

Okay, enough out of me!    
Have a wonderful morning everyone!

Lots of   ,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Marie - I wish we celebrated Halloween as much as you guys do in the States. I don't think we make as much of a deal out of it, but we're getting better. Some of the big supermarkets I've been to in the last week have stocked their shelves full of costumes, decorations and goodies. 
I sometimes tag along with my godchildren when they go out, but no specific plans this year to date! Last year I bought Hannah and her boyfriend matching pumpkin t-shirts and held a little halloween party for their friends. They were just babies then and slept most of the time whilst us Mum's tucked into halloween themed cupcakes  
It sounds like you're doing amazingly well with the dilators. A huge WELL DONE to you Marie. I think when there's such a huge goal on the horizon to focus on, you can put your mind to anything. It won't be long before you're telling us you're having "S". I just know it. It reminds me very much of Claire's progress. She was adament that "S" was light years away and before you know it, she's at it like a rabbit   
Keep Going Marie - you'll be joining the Smug Mum World so soon! 
Birthday plans seem to be settled now. My best friend has her birthday 5 days after me, so we often share a night out. This year we've decided to have dinner with some of our friends in Bath. The City, not the tub   We're going to take a train there on the Saturday tea time, have dinner, go for some drinks and catch the last train back at around 10.30pm. Then, the following weekend we are going with our DH's and kids to Newquay for a long weekend. It's Bonfire Night that weekend too so we're going to go and watch a FireWork Display somewhere too. I'm really looking forward to it. I love a mini-break.
I'm being a bit of a kid this birthday and asked Hannah & DH to get me a Nintendo DS Lite   It's really embarassing to admit, but I want to have a go at the ol' Brain Training thing! 

Donna - I know what you mean about meeting. I feel nervous too, but honestly - we've been friends for what, almost 3 years now? Maybe it's about time we should. You guys know more about me than my "physical" friends and family and I only know what you look like from a few photos. Besides, we can't let Polly & Emma have all the fun can we  

Emma - You really do make me feel like Waynetta Slob   Making your own Xmas cake. I am ashamed of myself. Marks & Sparks for me again this year I expect   What are your plans for Xmas? Are you staying home or spending it with family?
My Boss probably has got probs at home, but haven't we all! I wouldn't take it out on anyone else. That's just plain old mean. Anyhoo, I'm simply coming in and doing what I'm paid for and then going home to the important things in my life. I refuse to allow this person to bring me down - Go Annie!

Claire - Helllooooooooooo....where are you hun? Are you o.k?

Polly - How was things at the office for you yesterday? Did your staff have a change of personalities too?

right - off to buy OK! magazine for my weekly dose of celeb trash!

bye for now x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you know I'm alright.  Feeling very down and anxious and not able to post at the moment.  Hope to be back soon.

Claire xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire   You poor love. We understand   We're here whenever you're ready and remember you can always talk to us. We're here for cuddles and support.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I am feeling very   this mornign with no real reason I think AF must be on her way as I am not sure when she is comming as I stopped taking the pill
The house is a mess but no more so than usual but it is really getting to me, which is a sure sign AF is on her way.

DH is off today and he has gone to sort out some small problems with the car, I was emant to be a music but it was cancelled and my whole routine as been thrown, as it alwasy is when DH is home  
I want to take the boys to the activity soft play thing (with balls and sides etc) but then that measn another day where nothing gets done  
I am mainly stressing casue I want the house all sorted for there birthday I know that is a few weeks away yet and DH has already said we will stay home on sunday and sort out the bedrooms etc but I just want everythign to be perfect fro there bog day and I am getting far to stressed over it

Marie, i love pinks, purples most somtimes waer tourquise. let me know prices etc  

Claire, you know where we are when you feel ready  

Persoannaly I hate halloween   but they boys have a birthday party to go to on saturday and its halloween theamed so I have a Devil costume for Ryan (very appropriate  ) and a pumpkin one for Callum  

Hello Emma and Polly

Donna x x


aarrgghh boys are meant to be sleeping but they are playing in there cots


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aarrrgghhh I have just received my phone bill and there are loads of numbers on there most of them prem rate that I haven't phoned some are at times when there as been no one in the house  

So I now have the hassle of phoning the phone company tonight   

Boys have finally gone to sleep so hopefulyl DH will be back and we can have lunch then go to teh soft play area


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna, my lovely. Take a deep breath! They boys are going to have a fantastic day no matter what. I'm sure the house isn't as bad as you're describing, you're just putting pressure on yourself to be "Super Mum".  Get DH to take the boys to the soft play area this afternoon and let you get on with getting the house organised as you like it. You'll feel alot better.

I tend to get the cleaning bug when my AF is due. Must be on it's way!

Stop being so hard on yourself though and just sit back and enjoy the boys special birthday. You don't want to look back and remember being stressed out and worn out! 

Annie x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know youare right Annie I just feel in a no win situation today, if I stay and do housework I feel I have missed out on some quality family time but if I got out I will be stressed tonight that the house still needs organising   I know I am a pain  

I think I will go and have a nice day out and hopefully DH and I can tackle the house on sunday, it just needs organising and stuff still needs unpacking from when we moved in and I would like it all done for the boys birthday

You are right I don't want to look back and remeber being stressed but I want it to be perfect - you must understand that? DH said I set my standards to high   but I can't help it

believe it or not I am feeling calmer than this morning  

I hope everyone is well? sorry I seem to be dominating the thread today with my moans and groans

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I could j0in you with moaning and groaning today. I seem to be very grumpy and short-tempered today, and there's no good reason for it. I'm trying to tell myself to snap out of it. 
I bet your messy house is far, far neater and cleaner than mine ever is. I feel like I spend half my time cleaning, and yet it always looks awful.

Hope you get the phone bill problem sorted.

Annie - your birthday plans sounds fab!

Claire - sorry you are feeling low.  Are you due some results tomorrow, or did I imagine that? If it would help you for me to go underground (not literally) for a while, please say. I wouldn't be in the least offended.

Marie - you are doing brilliantly with everything. You sound so positive about it all, which is fab! Well done! 

Polly - hope work has got easier.

I'm not a fan of halloween myself, and will be ignoring it if at all possible. 
Definitely no Christmas shopping here  - Claire is the super organised one on that front.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

We had a really nice day today and I have just finished off with a lovely bowl of chilli and we have Extra thick double cream and brownies for a bit later  
The boys had a lovely time and the adventure play thing, it wasn't busy so we took them in the main bit (which is for older children) the boys loved climbing and goind going down all the bid slides - as did DH and me    

I think I am stressing more over the house becasue I have a friend coming over on friday who hasn't seen this place yet

on the christmas subject I have a few presents already mainly little bits of nieces and I have just ordered somethign for MIL I find it easier on myslef and my pocket if I buy things bit by bit rather than doing a big shop.

Nobody told me, where do you get the cruiser shoes form? are they like pre -walkers

Marie you are doing so well with the dilators I really take my hat of to you, you are doing brilliantly  
you will be having 's' before you know it? maybe you can do it to see in the new year  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry Donna. They sell the cruiser shoes at our local Clarkes, and it is the tiniest branch I've ever come across, so I guess they're widely available. The boys really don't need them though (although might keep their feet warm).

Can you, or anyone, tell me how on earth to put wellies onto small feet? Short of ramming Will's very unwilling legs into them, I don't know how to do it. I'm worried I'll break his legs.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - I got Hannah's crawlers,crusiers and walkers at our local Clarks too. We've actually got about 4 or 5 of them in my town, so alot of choice! I guess the crawlers were a bot of a waste, but the cruisers were good when she first started taking steps - esecially outside! I went and bought her walkers when she was walking alot more than the odd few steps or holding our hands.
Of course I can understand how you want everything to be just right for the bous birthday. Crikey, I was no different for Hannah's.  You'll get it sorted. Can you send the boys to one of the SIL for a couple of hours on Sunday? Might allow you to get a bit more down out of the way?

Emma - I'm wondering if the grumpy short - temper might be the result of the fact that you're, hmmm... pregnant!!!! You do remember that you have every reason to be snappy for no good reason and to expect DH to know exactly how to fix the problem in an instant?     How is little bump doing by the way? Lot's of kicking and moving?

Polly - Morning, hope all is well at work. How is your lovely DH doing? We haven't heard about him for a little while.

Deedee - Hope you're having a fab holiday.

Marie - Unusual not to hear from you hun. Hope you're alright or is it just that DH is hogging the computer?

Claire - How are you feeling today? Are you due some test results today?


right - back to the inbox. Back a bit later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Feel so AFish today I have adull tummy and back ache and I feel sick but I have just looked and AF isn't due till next week   I forgot how awfull AF is when your not on the pill 

Thanks for the info on the shoes, the boys have some little trainers and padders so I think they areok for now but sounds like the shoes are a good idea once they are taking a few steps - hopefully around christmas  
They stand really well and walk around holding onto the furniature or pushing teh walker. They are both beginning to test out standing and let go of things for a few seconds  

Claire, is it today you go back to the doctor? if so log on and let us know how you get on - we're be thinking about you

Emma, Annie is right you do seem to forget you are pregnant   anymore thoughts on a name yet?

Morning Polly and Marie

Annie how is your house coming on?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - the house is coming on really well. It's all systems go at the moment! The kitchen is in the warehouse and the builders are going to start fitting it at the end of next week. The walls are ready for painting, so we've given them all the paint charts. We've been and chosen all the flooring we would like and they should be doing that next week too. 
DH and I therefore need to go and get the new sofas on order as they can take up to 6 weeks, buy all the white goods to go back in the utility (washing machine, tumble drier, freezer)
We've got to book Sky to come over and install the TV and broadband (high priority!)
Last on the list is getting carpet for the lounge, stairs and hallway.

I am SOOOOO excited!!!! I was really tempted to start packing last night! I'm hoping we'll be home in the next 4 weeks. I told DH I'm not even going to wait for sofas to arrive. Once I have a kitchen and carpet in the lounge - I'm going home. Everything else, like tables, sideboards etc can be bought once we're back in. I'm not going to hang around until everything is back to normal.

Yipee!!!

Speaking of AF. I thought mine had started on Monday. Had the usual spotting and now it's stopped. This has happened to me in the past and I came on properly after a few days. I was hoping my cycles would miraculously become "normal" after having Hannah. They did for a while, but now they seem a bit of a pickle again. Just when I was going to start tracking them ready for TTC next year. Typical.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, thats great alteast you will be in YOUR home for christmas, are you having all the same things as before (sofa etc) or going for a complete new look?

Sorry to hear your cycles are behaving oddly, are you sure there isn't any other reaon


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

The kitchen is staying the same as last time. It took me months to choose it and I didn't have the energy to go looking round all the showrooms again. Besides, I was quite happy with it anyway.

The lounge is going to be a bit different. Originally DH talked me into painting one of the walls a dark chocolate brown and the others a Bailey's sort of colour. I hated it! So, all of them are going to be the lighter colour this time. We did have a gorgeous corner sofa that we have decided to not order again. We loved it, but it really dictated where everything went in the room and it didn't feel that cosy. So, we're going for two 3 seater sofas.

Hallway is being painted a slightly different shade of sage green and slightly different flooring. We've put in a request for real wood flooring. We had laminate last time, but thought we'd try our luck asking for the real stuff  

I don't know about AF. I don't think I'd be PG. We did have one little incident, but I think/sure DH got out in time   .  I'll leave it another day or so and then do a test just to be sure. This isn't like when I was PG with Hannah though.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ooooohhh Annie,

I said that half joking lets see what happens over the weekend then


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I honestly don't think I am and I know this is really awful to say, but I kind of hope not   I am sooo broody at the moment, but not ready yet. The timing would absolutely stink! We were thinking of getting back on the rollercoaster again next April/May time. 

I'll keep you posted of course, but don't get excited!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean thtas why after coming off the pill this month I will be going back onit as soon as af arrives. I know it may take me a while to get another BFP - which is why I originally came off the pill but it may also happen straight away and now isn't the right time so I don't want to risk it so will go back on the pill.

Had boys weighed yesterday - Callum is 19lb 6 and Ryan is 17lb 2  still small I guess if you compare them to Hannah, Hannah 2 and Will at the same age

Callum adn Ryan are tall though and I can't get any clothes to fit them. they need 9-12 for the length but they are too big round the waist and just drop off  boys are living in dungerees as the waist doesn't matter so much.

Callum just tucked inot a big bowl of chilli con carni   my boys love there food

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I think you're _both _ pg. 

Annie - fantastic news that you should be home for Christmas.   Obviously you wouldnt choose to go through something like this again, but now you get to make your house absolutely perfect and change al the little things you weren't happy with last time.

I'd be interested to pick your brains about wooden flooring. I want to replace our very sorry excuse for a carpet with wooden floor. I had a chap out yesterday who said it would be possible (on a concrete floor), but my plumber, who was earwigging, said he thought it would cause problems with damp later on. 

Donna - Will wasn't much heavier than Callum at the same age (just checked my red book). He isn't very tall, but is rather chunky on top (built like a rugby player). He's in 18-24 month tops, but 12-18 month bottoms now.

My bad mood of yesterday has passed. We have a lovely sunny afternoon here, so I'm going to go outside and potter in the garden.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh how I had a good laugh to myself yesterday afternoon. No sooner had I typed the words "maybe" - AF began in full force   Oh well, back to Plan A - next Spring. 

Donna - Hannah was around 19/20lbs at that age too. She's only 23lbs now. She is rather tall and lean, not that that is a suprise. I'm 5'10 and DH is 6'2. She didn't have a hope of being small   

Emma - Weather was really lovely here too yesterday. 

Are you thinking of having wooden flooring in the lounge? Definitely practical with 2 children, but... can feel rather cold. A friend of mine had it put in her lounge and in the evening puts her cuhions on the floor by her sofa. When we asked her why, she said it was because the floor was too cold to sit with her feet on it! A large rug might solve the problem there though?
I've never heard of damp problems though? We had the laminate in our hallway before and it had it's fair share of water - wet days, dripping buggies and the sort. It seemed alright, but then again we only had it for about 9 months   Didn't fare so well with 4ft of raw sewage water though  

Oooh, you could get under floor heating. That's lurrrrvly stuff! 

Well, lots of odd jobs to do this morning for the insurance company. We're working towards agreeing a final settlement figure for all of our contents. Need to get a quick fax sent over to him regarding some of the items. 

Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie you insurnace company sound far more organised and speedy than my mum and dad's- remeber they had a fire last november? well they had all the work carried out fairly quickly and within a few months they had had some pay out but it is only THIS week that they have recieved there final settlement cheque  

Emma I had wood flooring in my old house and I loved it, only problem with it is is ALL teh dirt and dust show up just shows how dirty carpets are without you realising   I didn't find it cold either but I did miss a carpet in the living room and my bedroom (whole house was wood floor  )
Where I am now we have a beige carpet in the living room - beige I ask you! well thats ruind Flooring woul dhave been so much better but I guess beige carpet was cheaper for the landlord  
If you go for teh wood flooring there are some lovely rugs around so that wouldn't be a problem

I have just been sent an email about the mothercare sale and I have seen a chiccio scooter half price 24.99 its a battery operated vespar is sooo cute and I think the boys would love one for christmas   need to check on all my pennies to see if I have the 50.00 to buy 2   

Having a lazy day at home today DH has gone to work with the buggy so I am stuck indoors but I have to wait in for an ann summers delivery anyway

I have put boys down for there morning nap so I hope they settle soon

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - not pg after all then. ;

Donna - what Will has, which has been the best thing I've bought for him by far, is the Little Tikes car (red thing with yelow roof - you've probably come across them). 

Having a rather frusrating day. Will was up a lot in the night (no idea why), and then we overslept. Had a m/w appointment, and discovered my latest car problem (windows won't close). My blood pressure is high (no surprise as we were running late and I was annoyed with the car) and I am dehydrated apparently.

Now I've got to take the car to the garage this afternon, and they have to strip down the doors or something. It is going to take ages and cost a fortune, which we could well do without at the moment.  

Rant over. 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Emma, I was about to come on here and moan but your post put it into perspective

What did M/W say about your BP? how high was it? if you don't mind me being nosey

I know the car you mean the are great my mum is getting one of those for her garden which will be great for when the boys go there to play as we don't have garden  
I liked the idea of the scooters becasue if we go to the park then I would be more able to carry them I think   than to cars or something. and of course at half price they are a bargin

Boys had no sleep this morning   and Ryan was really pushing it with me as he was so grumpy and wouldn't give in 
I gave them an early lunch and they are now both asleep -  I am hoping for atleast a couple of hours  

I started cleaning my kitchen and kinda moved everything around   DH wont be able to find a thing

Going to put my feet up for half an hour now and eat some lunch 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - bp was 110/80. I know that is within the acceptable range, but it is a lot higher than before (90/70). I'm sure it was just stress.

Hope you've managed to have some lazy time to yourself. Scooters do sound good, btw. I have this pictrue of you in the park pushing a double pushchair and carrying 2 scooters. 

Beige carpet.  We had wood in our old house, and it did show the dirt, but once you cleaned it you knew it was clean. I like the feel of carpet underfoot, but wood looks nicer. Cold feet aren't a problem; I always lie on the sofa inthe evening.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah your porbably right about the pushcahir and scooters but the scooter are for 18m plus so I am hoping teh boys will be walking by then so we can walk to the park (its opposite the flat) so I will only be carrying the scooters - although just thought the boys may get tired so I would be carrying Callum, Ryan and 2 scooters  um more thought needs to go into this one

Biege carpets are a nightmare and not our choice - joys of renting  the flat has the same carpet  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I've found the solution    

www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000JFD800/sr=1-6/qid=1191588660/ref=sr_1_6/026-6754130-8730007?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44622031&mcb=core

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

What do we have planned for the weekend?

Just trying to get the boys to have a sleep as they were up early adn are so tired, but so far rhey are fighting against it. I am not sure why they are suddenly not wanting to sleep during the day   I don't want them to be grumpy at the party later  

Claire I hope you have a nice weekedn and are back with us next week, it does worry me that this is all effecting you so badly  

Deedee you wont be reading this but I hope its raining     only kidding I hoe your having a lovely time and are actually managing to read the books you packed

Polly how are you? hows your ankle?

Emma I hope you have rest planned for the weekend  

Hello Marie and Annie I hope you have something nice planned

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Nothing very exciting here. Food shopping this morning. Might go and look at some cars this afternoon. Ours is a money pit, so we're thinking of trading it in for something else.

Tomorrow we have to build a new bed. This involves taking apart our existing one (won't fit through bedroom door), rebuilding it in the spare room, then building the new one. I predict tears and tantrums all round. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Did we all have a nice weekend?

Emma - How did the bed making go? Are you still with us or did DH send you out of the house in fury   Any luck looking for a new car? I was really hoing to get a new one, but the money got spent on DH's new venture   Which he starts today btw. He's really excited, but a bit nervous too. Can't wait to hear how he gets on today.
Oversleep?!? - I wish!!! Hannah is full of a cold and has been waking at 5.30am every morning for a week. I went back to bed with her yesterday afternoon for 2hrs  

Donna - I can't believe your parents have only just had their claim settled. That's awful! I went and ordered our new sofas at the weekend and we've arranged for Sky to come and reinstall the TV and Broadband. It's all starting to come together again and I'm soooo excited! I wanted to start packing at the weekend, but I know that's ridiculous. Just need to organise carpet to be fitted and off we go. Kitchen is meant to be going in at the end of this week . Dear Lord, I hope so. Then it'll really feel like I'm going back.

How are the birthday plans going? Did you manage to get the house a bit more organised this weekend like you planned?


Claire -Did you get up to much this weekend? How are things at the office at the moment? 

Marie - Where are you hun?

Polly/Deedee - Morning  



Hannah has a check up with the ENT Consultant at tea time. Looking forward to having a chat with him again. She's had her fingers in her ears since she got the cold, so it's obviously still a problem for her. 
We had a fairly un eventful weekend. DH worked all of it   Hannah went to my Mum's Saturday (a regular weekly bonding session) so I spent some time with my friend and her 2 daughters. I don't get as much quality time with them these days as Hannah tends to dominate any social occassion   - so it was nice to be able to hold a conversation with them and get back up to speed with what's cool, what's "rank", who's "lush", whose "rank"    

And what fab tv on Saturday night!!! Strictly Come Dancing & X Factor. I was in reality heaven. Ordered myself a pizza and indulged in a bottle of red. Absolute bliss!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Annie sounds like you had a great weekend, the house is really coming togther too which is fab.

Didn't really get much organising done as I want to move and pack things away for teh big day but some of the things we use so they can't be done till last minute   so then I am getting into a tiz about it all being last minute - can't win really.

I am feeling very stressed out and tearfull at the moment I ma not sure if its just AF coming or something else  
We went shopping yesterday to get some birthday bits for the boys and I got all upset saying how I wanted it all to go right and be perfect as this is the 1st ever 1st birthday we have done etc etc and even if we have more children there 1st birthday will be specail but it wont be our 1st bla bla and how we have spent years going to other peoples birthday parties and we are finally getting to hold our own     probably sounds silly now  

I don't feel on top of anything lately nothing sems to be getting done and no sooner have a hoovered or moped etc it needs doing again  

Right enough moaning  

Emma I hope you got the beds sorted and managed some rest too?

Claire how are you?

Hello Polly and Marie I hope you had nice weekends

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - It sounds like everything is really getting on top of you at the moment. Is there any chance at all of you having a bit of a break? Can the boys go to Grandparents or Auntie's for a night? It sounds like you just need a chance to take a bit of a breather. 
I can understand you wanting everything to be "just right" for the boys birthday... and it really will be. My plans for the bbq went right out the window and I was completely distraught. Turns out we had a fab day, even though we were all sat in the garage, under umbrellas and gazebos - freezing our asses off! Friends and family will make sure you have a great day. Trust me


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know you are right Annie, well thast if friends and relatives aren't arguing   I think I am worrying about that to.
Dh's family tend to argue/ casue a sceane and my mum and her sister aren't talking at the moment.
Oh and my best friend wont come becasue she is married to SIL ex so there is tension there basically casue HE stirs it between them  

I just feel like I want to given everything a really good clean but I know when sunday comes and DH suggests taking them out so I can get cracking I wont want to becasue I will want to do things as a family. there really is no pleasing me at the moment  
I still need to practice baking them a cake as my 1st attempt wasn't great but there is never anytime

Its MIL birthday on thursday ad she wasnt us to go over in teh evening but the boys really love there bed time and will just scream as they want to go to bed - no one in DH's family understands that becasue non of there children have bedtimes so can go where ever and stay up so think we are using it as an excuse. Becaseu of that we have arranged to stay there thursday night so we can put the boys to bed and then still be with the family, but now I am dreading having to pack things and we need to arrange to pick up the travel cots from my mum and SIL.
Becasue DH will need the car to get to work I will have to stay at MIL on friday and wait till DH picks me up and by the time we get evertythign loaded into teh car the boys will be ratty - sory probably sound so trivial written down and if I am honest everything I am writting down in trvial but added together it all feels like 1 big nightmare

I can't get into anything today all I have done is 2 loads of washing and I haven't even finished hanging up the 1st lot

I think the main probelm is I don't feel in control or organised I think I need to sit down tonight and come up with an action plan maybe I will feel better then  

DH has been on a dating website to which I find odd  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deep breaths Donna.  I'm sure the birthday will be just perfect in the end. People will put aside their petty quarrels for the sake of the boys, and you'll all have a fab day.

Have you asked dh why he was on a dating website? There is probably a perfectly good reason for it, like someone he works with mentioned it. I think I'd be a bit freaked out though.

Annie - house plans sound to be coming along apace. Your weekend sounds lovely.

Claire - hope you are OK.

Polly, Deedee, Marie - hello!

The bedmaking went exactly as I expected. Dh disappeared upstairs. There was much crashing, banging, and sighing. After a while he emerged downstairs and said bed 1 couldn't be taken apart. He'd have to take a saw and mallet to it, destroy it and put it in the skip, but I was welcome to take a look. I had a look, and all it needed was 4 screws to be removed with an allen key ('well we don't have one the right size' snaps dh, 'yes we do, this one at the top of the tool box' etc), the bits of bed moved to the other room, and the screws put back.  

After this performance I decided there was no way I was etting dh make the new bed, so it is in pieces in our bedroom. I'm going to make it when he isn't around, as it is so much easier.

He tries, but DIY is not his thing.  (do hope he's not reading this).

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

just tried to make the hedgehog cake while the boys were having a nap and I put the grill on by mistake so its burnt on top but not cooled underneath

I dont know why I am bothering its all going to go wrong      

Feel so upset


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I understand that you feel upset, and I really feel for you. It is sooooo frustrating that you want things to go so well and everything seems to conspire against you and you feel more and more tired and fed up and unable to cope.  UGH!

But - take a deep breath and think about what is feasible and what is not. What are the most important things that will make the day special? Make an A list, a B list and a C list. List A is the things that HAVE to happen - (for instance, if I was organising a conference, I MUST have a place, audio-visual equipment and tea and coffee) In other words, the bare minimum (and I really mean that! No sneaking in non-essentials) Then List B are the things that would really make you happy if they were included (hedgehog cake etc) and List C are really the icing on the cake (not literally!!) and could be ditched or changed.

Some items might go across all the lists like the cake. List A cake is home-made and decorated, List B cake is bought cake with home decorating, and List C cake is bought. Do you see what I mean? Then you can review the list and decide how you tackle each item and is there a way to make your life easier (give jobs to your family, they will really love to have a role!) Be prepared to compromise on the things that are on your list, if it makes no difference to how the day will go. No one will know that you have bought the cake, (for instance, except you) and then you can be sure that you get the bits you really care about, which might be that you get admired for having decorated it so wonderfully. Just don't talk about the fact you bought it in ASDA! 

You don't know how many times I have pulled this stunt, you just have to keep your nerve and destroy the evidence! I am well known for my Victoria Sponges at the Bike Club, and I never admit that I buy them from Tescos the day before I am on cake duty! I never say what I do or don't. If I am complimented, I just say thanks, or you are too kind, or something else non-committal. Usually "ahve another piece" takes their mind of asking for the recipe!  

Now - sit down, have a cup of tea and realise that when the twins are 18, this will all have faded into a nice memory, whatever happens!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No Donna, it is a good thing when the practice cake goes wrong. It is a sure sign that the real thing will go perfectly.
You have another 5 weeks anyway to get it right.

I'd save cake making until a time when you have the house to yourself, and feel in the right mood to tackle it. 

I think sponge cakes are really hard to get right, and most of mine have ended up in the bin. (I chickened out with Will's birthday cake and bought one  )

Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Great advice there Polly!

I bet half of the bike/cake club are doing the same too.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls!  

My Little Donna-take a deep breath and then exhale slowly!  You are driving yourself mad Honey!  This is supposed to be a happy time, a milestone-not a stressful nightmare.  I completely agree with Polly-you need to make some lists and get yourself organized.  Once the boys have settled for a nap and you get some free time-bring a notebook and pen and put your feet up on the sofa.  Write down everything you know that needs doing, for instance-baking a cake, buying decorations and invitations, etc.  Then from there you can kind of make sub-lists like this day I'm going to buy the invitations, this day I'm going to write out the invitations and then this day the invitations need to go out in the mail.  Believe you me, if I don't follow a written out list-I'd go mad and forget everything.  You will find that once you have it down on paper, it will make it easier to sort things out.  Again, have fun with this and try not to stress yourself out.  I'd be more than willing to help in any way.  My friends and family seem to think I have a knack w/parties and their planning-so please let me know if there's anything I can do.  
BTW...I will be putting together and mailing your package tomorrow hopefully-so that will give you something to look forward too!  

Polly-you and I think alike on the organizational front-that was really great advice-I never thought of an A, B & C list but it's brilliant!  
How are you feeling Honey?

Annie-aahhh...I've been dying to talk to you since I read your response to my last post.  Guess what I got from DH last year for my b-day?  A pink Nintendo DS lite!!!       ....AND guess what game I got?!-Brain Age!!!  
Is that too funny or what?!  We are so alike on many fronts-it's got to be our age and generation and the fact that we're both Scorpios (horoscope sign).  
Yeh..the DS is great fun.  I have the games Brain Age and Big Brain Academy.  I actually prefer the latter b/c there are more games on it but Brain Age just came out w/a part 2 that I'd like to check out.  However, the one classic that is my favorite is Super Mario Bros.  Not sure if you are familiar with or like those type of games but if so, I would highly recommend this game.  OMG...am I a big dorky kid or what?!  
On a 'more adult note'   I'm so happy to hear about the progress with your house!!!  That is wonderful Honey and how marvelous will it be to not only be back in your own home but to have all new floors and furniture, etc. Good for you Sweetie!  
How are things at work w/that boss?  Hope everything goes well today w/DH's new venture!  

Emma-how are you feeling?  
Eh...your DH sounds like my DH.  He is so not a DIY-fer.  Just asking him to hang something for me is a project and a half and I feel like I'm walking on egg shells the whole time-ugh! 

Claire, Honey, I'm sending you a PM, okay? 

Dee Dee-are you back yet?

Everything is great on this front.  Today is a holiday here-Columbus Day, so that means a day off of work-Woo Hoo!!!  Nothing much eventful over the week-end.  Just finishing up shopping for Halloween decorations and starting to buy and plan out things for my Mary Kay party on the 20th.  Yesterday I put up more decorations for Halloween and they look fab.  That's pretty much about it.
Oh...still doing well with the dialator.  Now we are not inserting the tube any more, just doing some finger inserting and then in w/the dialator. It's a little painful/uncomfortable some times but for the most part-it's all good.  We go back to the Dr. again next Wed.  I have a question for you girls re. the dialators.  Did you ever feel like they were kind of pressing into your bladder?  I don't know, it's hard to explain the feeling other than saying that.  Just hope we're doing every thing right.  

Well, I'm gonna run-it's almost time for another courtroom drama on TV!
Take it easy girls and I'll talk to you soon.

Love You All,
Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

I'm back (well, trying to be).  Marie, will read your pm in a bit.

Just been away with DH for a long weekend which I so needed to get things into perspective.  It didn't go well at the doctors, when I first went in she said "what can I do for you now" with a sigh, which is odd as it's only the second time I've been in and the other was three weeks ago.  I said I wanted to talk about my results and she was a bit snappy with me, said well the first lot were all normal but wouldn't discuss figures with me then said 'oh, but you're not ovulating' as she has my 'day 19' test.  So I said that I hadn't ovulated when the test was done as I had no + opk and no temp shift yet this cycle.  She then said that if I hadn't ovulated by cd16 then I wasn't ovulating at all as noone ovs that late.  When I challenged that by giving her two examples of cd18 and cd27 I had, both with + opks and temp shifts recorded, she said I must have had two short cycles back to back both times, and finished up by sort of shooing me away saying I wasn't ovulating and after the next two blood tests showed this she would refer me to the hospital.  I left on the verge of tears but stupidly had arranged a hairdressers appointment up the road for straight afterwards so had to put on a happy face for the hairdresser and try to be chatty.  By the time I got home I was in floods of tears and cried for a good two hours on poor DH.  I posted on the charting web site for some insight and have just checked my replies which confirms that my doctor is talking rubbish.  Maybe I am ovulating and maybe I'm not (although I think I have been although perhaps not this cycle), but she obviously has no clue whatsoever and everything she said to me was wrong and based on a 28 day cycle.  DH has said that he wants us to pay for me to go private so that we can find out if there is an issue or not, and if so see how to resolve it.  After Thursday's experience I think I will do that, as rather than reassure me, this experience has made me more anxious and upset than before.

As for work, well we now have a budget crisis as they cannot afford all the maternity pay plus paying for cover, so I get to cover for my pg colleague while she's off on top of my job.  

I just can't breathe for bumps, they are literally everywhere and it's not my imagination at work as there is a real money problem now.  Looks like my next door neighbour is pg again too, and the one opposite has just had a baby boy.  I was frightened to come on here tonight as I was expecting more announcements here.  Hopefully I will feel better soon.  I've always been prone to being anxious and this just seems to be bringing out the worst of it.  I knew I wouldn't get pg just like that somehow, and I'm wondering if I ever will.

DH and I have been to Devon for four days and talked things through, he's been so great.  We had a good time too, and have found somewhere we'd like to move to when we're older, we quite fancy running a b&b one day, especially if we're not blessed with children and need to find an alternative life.

Oh, Annie we were in Wiltshire, we went to Old Sarum briefly as we have english heritage membership, do you live near there?  Just wondered cos I thought of you as we went across the salisbury plains.

Anyway DH wants the pc so had better post this and go run a bath.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your advice,

I am feeling calmer but I don't know how long that will last.

I am going to give the hedgehog cake a miss snd make a simpler sponge sandwich for each of them and decorate them differently for them hopefully that will work out  

I am terrible for for having high expectations and wanting everything


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Our posts crossed

Glad to have you back, that is shooking about your GP I can't believe it I sat here reading with my mouth wide open!
Is there anothe GP you could see? or is it not a group practice? you could see the nurse or family planning clinic for further advuce they were brilliant when I was ttc and actually did 3 inseminations for me at the clinic before I as referred for IUI  -just trying to illustrate how helpful and Kind they were.
I truely believe that if it wasn't for the family planning clinic I don't know if I would have had IUI as early as I did as my GP had the attitude of your young it will happen bla bla he didn't understand that if I wasn't having sex howon earth was it going to happen!

Anyway I have digressed, if you cant see another gp etc then I would def go private. You know you are ovulating so try not to let her attitude worry you to much and even if you weren't I think this is a easy thing to fix

Take care

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna,

Glad you're on.  

DH is engrossed in his playstation game and doesn't want the pc for a bit. 

The other gp is a really horrible man, who I don't want to see.  Am def going to go private, although will do her three tests as well so I'm on the NHS radar.  Once the tests are done I'm going to change doctors and change surgeries as I don't feel I can go back there and see her again (although to be referred I appreciate I'll have to stomach it once).  I just can't believe she was so mean, last time I was there she said that I could come back if I had any questions or concerns etc. so I don't know what happened.  I actually saw her after my hairdressers appt as she went to get some milk and it took a lot of restraint to walk to my car and drive away instead of say something additional once I'd had time to think it all through and think what I should have said.

Grr.

x

PS For what it's worth, I'm a great fan of victoria sponge, and would endorse the 8oz version.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, what a nightmare! It does sound like she was talking rubbish - I have PM'd you with some ideas about private consultations. 

You are a long way from having to find an alternative lifestyle, so don't go there yet . Sorry that work is so horrible at the moment. 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh wow, where to start this morning 

Claire - I think I need to come to you first my lovely. I am absolutely enraged by your GP  I am livid!!! I have never in my entire life ovulated that early on in a cycle. Bearing in mind my cycles can be anywhere up to 100 days long! I know for an absolute *fact* that I must have ovulated on around day 20 something when I fell pg with Hannah. She's talking utter tosh. I think going private is a great idea if you can find the pennies for it. Go to a fertility specialist. Someone who knows exactly what they're talking about.
I feel so awful that she made you feel so upset. It really shouldn't be like that for you  
I'm so glad that you and DH were able to get away for a long weekend. Getting away from everything and being able to take a breather can be a real tonic.
We're going to get this all sorted out Claire. Absolutely you are going to have a baby and really soon too. Have you been able to find a private Consultant in your area yet? Any ideas as to when you're going to make an appointment?

Remember we're all here for you 

Donna - Victoria Sandwiches sound perfect. I for one am a huge fan! You can personalise them for each of the boys aswell with the decorating!

Marie - OMG!!! Super Mario is my all time fave, I was just too embarassed to say  I thought I would be the only "adult" woman in the world who has an obsession for the game! My Brother and I used to play it for hours when we were teenagers. When they brought it out on the Gameboy Advanced, I actually spend FIVE HOURS straight playing it, bringing back good old memories! This is the funniest thing ever. I've been laughing to myself ever since reading your post. Can't believe we both like it 

DH had a good first day on his course. He came back absolutely buzzing and insisting I looked through the manuals with him  It was like attempting The Complete Works of Shakespeare 

Well done with the dilators progress. Sounds like you're doing really well with them. What is happening at the Dr's appointment next week? Yep, I remember the speculum I had to practice with feeling like I was hitting my bladder. Everytime I got that far, I would take a breath and make a real effort to relax the muscles and that feeling would go.

Emma - Morning! How's the name search going? How are you feeling? Been making any baby purchases lately? Are you getting a double buggy for the Masters Daff? Lots of questions - sorry! I'm just excited!

Polly - Morning! Did you ever hear back from the cosmetics company?

Well, I had a right old afternoon yesterday. Took Hannah to her ENT appointment only to discover we were meant to be written to and advised our appointment had been cancelled. I was not happy to say the very least. It had taken some strategic planning to get us there in the first place, ensuring Hannah had eaten her tea a bit early so as to not be too grumpy and all sorts etc, etc. All that effort for nothing...grrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Well I'm working from home tomorrow so going to do some research.  Polly has sent me some suggestions and I'd already thought of one of them (Bupa Harpenden) but essentially it's going to have to be accessible and offer early/late or weekend appointments as I don't want work getting wind of this (or worse, people thinking I'm sneaking off to have pg appointments).

Sorry I haven't done any personals, to be honest I haven't read the posts properly yet but hope to do so later.

Polly I will pm you with a reply soon.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'm pretty sure BUPA Harpenden offer evening appointments. My top tip is to phone them, not email (they don't reply to emails). One of the gynae consultants there also does Sunday appointments at the Verulam Clinic in St Albans, I think (although the waiting room there is full of pg people having scans, so you might not like that).

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry Claire if I had seen you were still on I would have had a chat with you. I feel bad now that I have seen your post   Sorry

Just a quickie I will be back later


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

How is everyone today?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Working from home today as british gas man coming to look at leaking boiler. 

Don't have long as my boss keeps emailing me for things.  Just wanted to say thanks for the personal messages yesterday and the supportive posts.  I don't know how you put up with me!

Will be pursuing the private doc today - haven't even ovulated at all this month and cd32  flippin' heck.

Hope everyone else ok and Donna hope you've come to a decision about that cake.  Will try to do personals later.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire it is posible that you may have missed ovulation? Good luck with the clinic lets us know how you get on.

going to music class today althogh Callum isn't him self, he woke up at 9:30 last night really distressed and it took an hour to settle him. He would snuggle with me then want DH then want me again poor love didn't know what to do with himself. He wouldn't take the calpol so we had to pin him down which was awfull   once he settled though he slept through till 6:30 which is a first and fantastic 

Car sunroof leaked yesterday so drivers seat is soaked  I was plannign to wash the sofa throws today so I have used one of those to cover the seat with so I don't get wet 

Stirliser has packed up this mornign so looks like we will be moving onto cows milk sooner rather than later   its only a month so I thought it would be ok?

right Ryan is moaning and I bet egt ready for music

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Good Luck with the search for a private Doctor today. Let us know how you get on. I'm sure that a few rounds of Clomid would get you back on track. Please don't feel despondent. My cycles were exactly the same and it was easily remedied  

Donna - Sorry about the sun roof on the car   But, fab night sleep from Callum, albeit after a stressful hour! 
Have fun at music class today!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Hope you enjoy music today Donna.  Sorry about the car seat.

Annie, how is the house redecoration coming on?  I'm waiting to hear when our new lounge carpet is going to be fitted  and the frames of the conservatory are going up this week .  What sort of sofa are you going for now, colour details are needed.

No I haven't missed ovulation.  I have spent £60 on opks with no + (and I refuse to spend any more on them) and there is absolutely no temperature shift this month either, no matter how closely I scrutinise my temps.   Oh well, was at least another step forward in the vag conquering this month - without wine and lube!  Alarming what cheers me up these days...   

I'm pretty annoyed that I have to pay for private just because my gp is totally incompetent I have to say, that's really starting to annoy me, but at the end of the day I'd rather just get on with it.  Just wish I hadn't splashed out on oak dining room furniture and a conservatory in the last month... 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you know what Claire, I'd feel pretty hacked off about having to go private too. You could consider a visit back to the GP and let her know that the last appointment left you feeling incredibly upset? She might have been having a bad day and if pointed out to her that she made one of her patients really miserable, she might actually be mortified herself? Just an idea and hoping there is actually some good in the woman.

Might save you a few £££'s. But, I would absolutely understand if you couldn't even consider doing that after the way she treated you last time. You could go in there all guns blazing and demand a referral to your local hospitals fertility specialist. At my local hospital they called it the Women Health Out Patient Clinic and they had Gynacologists there that did all the fertility stuff to a certain degree. They could do all the tests, prescribe Clomid, perform IUI but not IVF.

You know what the right path for you is. I'll hold your hand all the way, whichever way we go  

Oooh, I'm sorry. I forgot to say to you the other say that I'm fairly close to Salisbury. It's about a 40 minute drive from where I am. I only tend to go that way when I'm driving through, en route to my Grandparents place in Weymouth. Very nice City though...hmmmm.

How's DH going with his job at the moment? Is he still looking for something new? Mine started his training this week. It's made up of 7 modules and he's begun the first one this week. He seems happy with it all so far and I caught him doing some studying last night - oh la la! Seems it's going to be a rather long journey though. It's unlikely he'll be fully qualified and operational before next summer. Just praying it pays off for us all. 

Oooh, and how is the MIL these days? Are we all on speaking terms again?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie,

Well if it was just that she'd upset me then I'd dig my heels in to save the £s but as she is also doing the tests on the wrong days and doesn't seem to understand fertility at all I don't feel I can continue with her in isolation as I'm wasting time.  I will still do her tests but do my own too.  She said the hospital wouldn't see me until she had 3 months' worth of blood tests plus DH's sperm analysis (am putting off asking him to do that until nearer the time  I know he isn't keen).  

We went to Weymouth as well when we were down there, and over to Portland to the castle (english heritage again - it was a wedding gift! ), problem with DH and I is we find it hard to sit still (unless we have a glass or pint of something potent in front of us, that is!) so we end up going everywhere in the vicinity.  

As for his job, he has an interview for a similar role within the same group in a few weeks time.  Personally I think it's a mistake as he is employed by a large bank that is focused on profit and not individuals - for example the pay rise was below inflation - but it would do him good to get away from his manager so it's still a step forward if he gets it and would mean a bit more £.  He's useless at interviews though and won't let me help him prepare.

What exactly is your DH doing, is it IT related?

I'd forgotten all about MIL!   She's still not speaking to me.  DH started to clear the ways a bit recently and had been to see her a few times and she started speaking to him again but MIL asserted that she has done nothing wrong where anyone is concerned.  Then she went on hols for a few days and somehow her fridge freezer was switched off which she blamed on us (we went nowhere near it!) and is now not speaking to DH again either.  The woman is a manipulative conniving psycho.  I haven't posted the things she's done because it is just so ridiculous but let's just say I feel very sorry for FIL too, she is wrecking his life, shame he's too old (75) to do anything about it.

I've made no progress on the fertility thing yet, I've been getting home insurance quotes!  Back to it...

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooh, you must pm and tell me who DH works for! Sounds like one of our opposition    . I'll pm you and let you know what mine is up to.

MIL still being difficult then   Guess it makes life a bit quieter whilst she's stewing on her own. 

I love Portland. My Grandparents place has a great view of it.

I see exactly what you're saying about the GP. Definitely sounds like we're going to have to ditch her. I forgot that she was utterley incompetent in fertility matters. Good Luck with the searching! Daft thing is, I bet one consultation with a private Consultant will be so much more effective that 10 visits to that woman. Shocking that we have to pay for efficient healthcare these days. I expect you'd get an appointment fairly quickly too. My friend went private for all of her tests and she got an initial appointment the same week!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire sorry I wasn't saying you had missed ovulation just thought it may have been a option but I see now that it isn't.
You can ovulate twice in a month so maybe you will do that next month? It is annoying that you have to go private but atleast you will get the treatmetn you deserve and as Annie said very quickly   I hoe you have had some luck with the clinics

Music was good boys are really getting into it, problem is now that the calsses have really taken off so the women is expanding and changing the times to some of the calsses. Once they turn 1 we may not be able to go anymore as it will clash with playgroup and the boys really love that too  
I have enquired about so baby sign classes to - boys love something special on Cbeebies I am just waiting to here back in an email the women didn't seem to want to tell me the price over the phone so I am expecting it to be huge

Emma how are you?

Annie I want to know what DH is up to to?

Polly are how you is your ankle better now? thanks for the list Idea just reading that calmed me down, I haven't written the lisist yet but I am prioritising in my head.

Morning Maire

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm trying to find somewhere to go for these darn tests but I can't seem to find anywhere at all by using google.  Can anyone help?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - don't know if these people are worth a try:

www.thehertfordshireclinic.com/consultant.htm.

Click on Sir Ian Craft. My old GP (when I was at the stage of seeking fertility treatment ) said he was the bees knees.

Going to see what else i can find on the web.

Emma, xxx

Post contains unconfirmed/external link - Fertility Friends.co.uk not responsible for content


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

_Professor_, not Sir


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Utterly fed up.  To go to the Bupa fertility specialist at Harpenden my gp has to refer me.  Is this going to be the case everywhere?  How can I ask her to refer me because she is incompetent?   I am so cross with the NHS and I don't know what to do.  

Emma, thanks for the info, I've emailed the Hertfordshire one.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I did think that might hapen but I didn't want to say incase I was wrong.

All I can suggest is do you have a family planning clinic in the area? if you do I would go there becasue they can do the nhs test - saving you seeing that bi$ch again and they can also refer you.

I had all my tests done by my family planning team and my referal to see a gynea that then refered me for IUI. (you probably wont need the referal to a gynea I needed that as I still wasn't having sex and I needed a gynea referal to say I needed IUI)

Thats all I can think of, but I'll keep thinking

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Back to earth with a bump! We had a fab time away, really relaxing (which I didnt expect to be honest!)
H was an angel, especially on the flights . This is just a quickie to say 'Hi Im back' but Ill be on later with more details and to catch up on evrything Ive missed.

My cupboards are bare to Mr Sainsbury here we come!

back later
DD x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

ps Happy Birthday to Ms Hannah Beth Hunter! . She was 1 on Monday. My little girl is growing up......


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Donna.

Don't know of any family planning clinics near me, no.  I did look into bupa's private gp service for a referral but the nearest is central london which I can't get to without huge disruption, a days' leave and a train fare to add to the cost of the private gp, before I even pay for anything else.  There is something truly wrong with this country's healthcare.

I considered ringing my old gps in tears and begging them to take me back but remembered that it is the witch receptionist in the afternoons and she'll prob tell me to bugger off.  And my inept gp's name is on the blood test forms I have to take to the hospital which creates more problems... not to mention delays as I'd have to reregister if they let me back in, get my notes transferred, get new forms, etc.  

Seems to me I'm better off just waiting for the other 2 silly tests to be done, then getting referred, waiting for an appointment, and then have the tests redone.  Of course with no ovulation and day 32 goodness knows how long it will take me to get through the other two day 19 tests.  I'm beginning to think I should just give up ttc altogether, it's not what I want but I seem to be going from one situation to a worse one then to a worse one, it feels like I've gone from ok length cycles and some concerns to irregular cycles, incompetent gp and full blown anxiety as I can see no way of getting any answers for a good 6 months.

I might ask DH to ring my old gps (where he is still registered) to see if he can sweet talk them into taking me back and then starting again... 6 months is too long.  I expect they would refer me.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

giving up is not an option  

Why did you leave the other gp in the first place?

When DH and I got married he could autimatically reguistar at my gp as he was my spouse so maybe it would be a problem for you to return to your old gp - just a thought

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

[fly]Happy Birthday Hannah 2[/fly]

Sorry Deedee I thought you were away till monday and that it was her birthday then sorry I got the wrong date


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry for the rude gatecrash..........

Claire - did you call bupa appointments to ask about referral ect?  I only ask as I used to work for a private hospital and it was policy for the call centre/admin to tell patients that they would need a GP referral but I can tell you for a fact that MANY, MANY consultants in all health aspects would see patients by self referral.  Did you speak directly to the Consultants secretary?  If not, I would suggest you call him/her and explain the situation and i think you may find they are more than willing to see and help you.  Myself and my DH have always gone private for healthcare and very rarely ever taken a GP referral with us.
I went private without ANY GP letter or any GP correspondance throughout treatment and pregnancy as my old GP was utterly useless too.


Good Luck

Amanda x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Donna-guess what?  Your package is on it's way!!!  I have the FedEx tracking #-if you're interested-PM me and I'll give it to you and you can track it on-line.  

Claire-I agree w/Donna-don't give up-what did I tell you about that?!    It sounds like everyone here is giving you some good tips and hopefully something will come out of them.  Wish I could help but I live far, far away!!!  

Dee Dee-welcome back Honey and a very happy belated b-day to that little darling!  
Looking forward to hearing all about your trip once you've settled in.  

Annie-OMG...are we too funny or what?!  If you get the DS for your b-day, you definetely have to get Super Mario Bros.  I think that's the name of the game b/c they actually have many different Mario-esque games but if you like the regular SMB you will love this game.  I'm going to check at home to be sure that's the name of it.  
I'm not embarrased at all that I'm such a kid.  Everyone knows that that's me.  I have a Pooh Bear office set on my desk at work, M&M ornaments hanging from my bulletin board, stuffed bunnies against my monitor, a Hello Kitty blanket for when I get cold here in the office and the list goes on and on!  As a matter of fact-I saw the cutest, super soft lamb stuffed animal at Bath & Body Works this week-end and I had everything I could do to hold back from buying him.  If it weren't for the cost ($19.50) he would already be mine...but I think he will be by the week-end!  
So happy to hear DH is enjoying learning his new project.  Is this his sole job now?
Also was glad that you felt that 'hitting bladder' feeling too b/c I was afraid we were going in the wrong hole or something?!  
Oh and as far as my Dr's apmt next week goes-I assume she will be giving us another-bigger, wider dialator-aaahhh!!!  

Hi Emma & Polly!

Have a lovely evening everyone!

Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - Hey you, no more talk about giving up ttc - o.k!?! So, we've hit a bit of a stumbling block, but that doesn't mean we're not going to find a way around it. Between us all, were going to get it sorted. 
That's some fab advice from Amanda to consider. Plus, I think it's worth you going to the GP and telling her you wish to pursue private treatment and could she please (with a hint of demanding) refer you. I told my GP I wanted Hannah to see a private consultant for her ears and he wrote the letter there and then. I wonder if sometimes they're happy to write a referral for private as then you're off their hands! I know my GP was ready to see the back of me and Hannah!
Now then, get your battle gear on and let's fight this!!! The Vag Team never says QUIT!!!!  


Marie - We are sooo funny! I've been dropping my hints again about having the DS for my b.day. I indulge in my Hello Kitty love via Hannah these days. I just bought her the most adorable winter hat with HK on it and a couple of t-shirts. They do a huge range of the stuff in the H&M store over here.
I was thinking of you yesterday actually. I took Hannah to the supermarket  (a different one than usual) and they had the most amazing Halloween stuff! I bought her and her boyfriend a little t-shirt that has a pumpkin on it and says "cheeky little pumpkin" and I got her some of those head boppers with spiders on the top!!! Going to put her in them for Nursery that day. I am definitely going to have a Halloween party for her next year and go and buy all this fab stuff! 


Deedee - Welcome Home! So glad you had a nice holiday. I am absolutely mortified that we missed Hannah's birthday. I can't apologise enough. Did you have a good day? Did she gets lots of nice pressies?

Happy Birthday Hannah Beth    


Donna/Emma/Polly -  Morning girls, how are you all today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

We had a really bad night last night and my back is playing up so even when the boys were asleep I was in pain   oh well the joys of motherhood  
Its MIL birthday and we are staying there tonight (not sure if I expalined that one think I did) so today I have the task of packing everything we need JUST FOR 1 NIGHT    

This morning Ryan's gum was bleeding where his tooth is coming through, anyone had that or should I be worried?

Claire how are you feeling today? as hard as it is I hope you have dusted your self down and are back up ready to fight! Thas great advice from Amanda and I would try DH's surgery to.

Emma how are you? hows your bp?

Polly how are you? what have you been up to?

Deedee morning - do tell us about your holiday  

Marie I wonder how long the package will take to arrive, I hav never had anythign from america before  

Boys are asleep so I should get some bits together for packing - but I am knackered

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, I left the old GPs as I moved house and they said I was no longer in their catchment area and had to change.  I tried to complain but being too nice, in the end I just moved my records to the new gps.  DH didn't do anything about his for a while then decided he couldn't be bothered to move gps so was more insistent than I was and they let him stay.

Amanda, thanks very much for your advice .  I will try that today and see if I can get to see them without a referral.

Sorry I have not posted any personals again.   I would add though that I love Hello Kitty and have a very fetching pink t-shirt with HK on... sadly it is my favourite. 

I promise to try and post personals soon.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Claire,

I see it may not be easy to return to old GP then   I have since moved gp to nearer but DH stayed with our old gp. When we moved out of the area our GP agreed we could stay but we had to sign a form to say that we would not be offered home visits as out of the area and we were advised that when we had children they would not be taken on.
May be worth mentionign something to DH's gp?

Let us know how you get on when you phone the clinic again

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Hope you have some more joy with the Private clinics today   Fab that we have another HK fan  

Donna - My friends little boy had some bleeding when he cut a tooth. It didn't last for more than a day or so if I remember rightly. I don't think it's anything to worry about. 
Hope you have a great sleepover at the MIL's!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

A quick look in my colleagues diaries and I see that the office isn't going to be quiet at all today so no opportunity to make such phone calls.  I've found an email address for the BUPA hospital's fertility consultant's private secretary so have emailed her and explained my situation.  

My plan b is to make an appointment with the other (male) doctor at my gps who I don't particularly like and ask him for a referral.
My plan c is to try and move gps.
My plan d is to wait it out for the three months.  But with no af and no ov that is not going to be easy if the situation doesn't improve.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Plan B sounds like a good back up to me, but really hoping the secretary gets back to you with some good news. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Except the email address didn't work, it came back as undelivered.  Everything since I started ttc seems to be conspiring against me, the pregnant people, the newly erratic cycles, the incompetent gp, and now even simple things don't work, and I can't seem to put it right.  It's just too much for me already.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, we'll get it all sorted. I can understand the feeling of everything and everyone out to get you. 

Can you give the hospital a call from your mobile? Is there somewhere a bit secluded in the building where you can make a private call?

I'm searching the net now to see if I can find anything for you 

Hang on in there hun. It's all going to be just fine x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Please don't give up and lose hope. It always seems that when we want things really desperately simple things become huge tasks to get through. I remember feeling the same way and felt that  i needed things done yesterday!

Is it possible to see another gp in your practice? (females are usually more sympathetic about these issues). Sometimes I see different ones for different things. Have you tried getting a private appointment without referral as Amanda suggested? 
REMEMBER that those opks are not a guarantee that you have ovulated or not. Did a blood test confirm that you havent? I am living proof that opks are not reliable- If I had been a slave to them Hannah Beth would not be here right now!

I also think that the stress of it all actually made my cycles even more irregular but  I know it's hard to try to relax and be less anxious. Things will work out for you Claire, I just know it


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry girls it probably seems like I'm being such a baby about this.

I've contacted my gps and made an appointment with a different gp for next Tuesday to ask for a referral letter.  I found an email address for another dr at BUPA and they replied to say that yes I did need a referral letter for them.

Deedee, thanks for sharing your experience!  It's not just opks that show I haven't ovulated, I've been taking my temp too.  the other two months I charted temps and opks, it was fine, showed ovulation, then last month I didn't chart as was on holiday and then this month no temp rise and no +opk at all, day 33 and counting.  My blood test also showed no ovulation but was done on day 19.

To make matters worse, I have an important meeting at 2.30pm which my line manager will also be at, but I feel wretched and have blood shot eyes from crying, which I'm trying to hide behind glasses.  I can't even feign illness and go home as DH dropped me off this morning so I have no transport until he collects me after 5pm.  Hardly career advancing.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thats great that you've got another appointment Claire. I can't see why the doc won't give you a referral letter as they've done all the relevant blood tests. I think Annie is right when she said GPs like to write referrals to 'get us off their hands'. They can only do so much and in this day and age Im sorry to say 'money talks'. This is just another step on the journey to getting your baby. Hang in there, things are starting to happen


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - That's great news that you've got an appointment next week. I really am confident that if you explain/insist to your GP that you want a referral so you can follow the route of private treatment, he will do it for you. 

I am feeling really positive that when you post Wednesday morning it'll be to say that you have your referral letter and have booked an appointment at Bupa. Oh, what a joyous day that will be! We can then get you on the right road and this time next year we'll all be watching you rub a BFP belly  

It's all going to come together for you really soon x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like I'm on my own here today. What to do with all this free writing space...hmmmm....

Hellooooo, calling all vag team members. Please log and save me from talking utter nonsense to myself!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm having a massive desk tidy.....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm cooking but should be back later...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It's OK, you're all saved! I'm off home.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry Annie, looks like you were left talking to yourself today  That's usually me.....

Well, Hannah had her first birthday party today and was a very happy bunny when the chocolate cake appeared- the photos of her little choc covered chops are priceless  .She is becoming a real little chatterbox and loves to hear herself talking (who could she take after there I wonder? )

I'm suffering from the post holiday blues after finally finishing washing and putting away all the 'summer' clothes . It was so nice just to chill out and spend quality time with DH and H without having to cook, clean, drive and generally rush from A to B. The weather was fab and I've even got a bit of a (I won't say tan) glow which Im moisturising twice daily in the hope that it doesn't fade soon.

H was great on the flights and fell asleep quite happily on my lap. Our resort was lovely, family oriented and with great facilities. We normally had breakfast in our apartment and during the day went for nice long walks or spent time at the pool. If H got restless, one of us walked her in the buggy while the other enjoyed some time lounging by the pool. Would you believe I managed to finish TWO books? Our apartment was really spacious and comfortable and we even got cbeebies so Hannah (and DH)  didnt have to cope with any 'iggle-piggle' withdrawl symptoms. All in all, a very enjoyable first family holiday.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee your holiday sounds like complete bliss, very envious.
Glad Hannah was fine on the flight

Photos pleeeeaaaaasee    

I am going to aerobics today as I have to loose this jelly belly my mum will watch them in the cafe for the hour and it will be ncie to have some me time even if I am exercising.

AF still hasn't arrived and I am day 32 now   just shows how the pill mucks up your system. I was going to take it again once af showed but I am thinking now that I wont as I want my cycles to go back to normal (if they do) so will have to be carefull for the next few months as not planning a BFP Anytime soon. Not planning on 'trying' for another 6 months but that could easily be extended.

Boys were perfect angles when we stayed at MIL and she had a lovely birthday.
The boys went down fine and slept soundly till 5:45       they never do that at home. MIL's house is quite warm so we are thinking that was the only difference so had the heating on last night and boys slept till 5:30 which is an improvment. although I was so tired I didn't here them   DH fed them both  

What do we all have planned for the weekend?

Claire that is great about the hospital appointment, surely a doc can't refuse you a referal? if you are paying then I can't see why you can't go private if you want - it makes no sense

DH is goin out to watch the rugby tonight so I will have a nice night in. I will pribably wrap some christmas presents   and have an early night

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - glad Hannah's birthday went well.  Your holiday sounds perfect. I'm quite envious! 

Donna - wrapping _Christmas_ presents.    Goodness!

Not sure what the weekend holds in store. Dh is in a really bad mood today (might be something to do with work), but has taken Will out somewhere for the morning. I've just been to buy some lightshades, but have nothing else planned for the day. We all have colds and are feeling a bit under the weather, I think. Dh is out this afternoon (rugby match - hope it cheers him up), and is watching rugby this evening, so I'm hoping to veg out on the sofa and read.

My bathrooms are now pretty much finished and look fantastic (but make the rest of the house look awful in comparison ). Still needs to iron out a few teething problems and have the flooring put down, but that is all in hand.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ahhhhh! I have just come back from a day at Champneys - it was a birthday present from DH, but I couldn't take it at the time due to Nasty Rash. I'm seriously thinking of joining it and using the facilities more often!    Had a great swim, massage, facial, manicure, pedicure and an all-over exfoliation. But I have to ask....is it a rule that every pg woman in the country has to have a spa day out with loads of noisy mates?   Also had the misfortune to sit next to big mouth woman in manicure who had a four year old daughter that I now know loads about, and who included everyone in the room as "you all know what kids are like, don't you". I just smiled and shut my eyes. Moving on....

Claire, I need to tell you some stuff about going private - or even getting to see consultants on NHS. Years ago, I needed to see a consultant  on the NHS (I had ME, which was not really believed in at that point) and wasn't getting the letter through. I was passing Barts Hospital, where he was one afternoon (crawling past slowly!!) and went in to see his secretary. They had no record of me wanting the appt, but made one there and then for me. Now, that might be because he was doing research and was keen to see more people, but basically, they didn't send me away to get a letter from the GP, they sorted it later between them. Second is that when I wanted to go private about Nasty Rash, I got the go ahead from the insurance people, rang my gp who was happy to do the letter, and said he would do it right away. Well, he didn't, and when I rang the BUPA later the afternoon, they couldn't find it, but booked me an appt later that week anyway. The letter from the GP arrived a few days later, and they didn't even put two and two together - they booked me another appt with a different doctor. i rang to let them know I had already seen the doc, and they didn't bat an eyelid. The doc didn't sit there saying she couldn't treat me because she had no letter. She just got on with it. So hope that gives you some confidence to go right ahead and get on to the consultant that you want and break the rules if it gets you there - they really don't care! I hope you don't get upset again about me passing on some experience, and I hope it helps.

Deedee - happy belated birthday for H, sorry it's late

Hi to everyone else, I'm now much toooooooo relaxed to be personal! 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - glad you had a lovely relaxing day (apart from annoying pg people). Have you been to St Albans lately? A Champneys shop has opened there selling all sorts of lovely lotions and potions. Not quite the same as having the treatments though.

There is supposed to be a lovely spa at that new luxury hotel in Luton (if that isn't an oxymoron ). 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly- Im soooo jealous, what a fab pressie from DH. How lovely to be pampered like that for a whole day.Hope the effects don't wear off too soon!
Pity about the loud pg ladies who feel that everyone else should be priviliged to know their business. 
Thx for the birthday wishes.

Donna- its a double    from me- I don't want to even think about the C word for another 2 months! 

Im off to scoff the remains of Hannah's bithday cake...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Just a quicky as I am sooooo tired.

Deedee love the new picture  

Polly sounds like you had a wondeful time, good for you you deserve it  
Youmentioing teh annoying pregnant people has made me think that I do talk about my boys an awfull lot   just realised I even brought them up at aerobics on saturday   I must stop

I didn't wrap any presents in the end last night I was in bed at 8:30 - I don't know why I am so tired lately.

Right Dh is annoying me so I am going to have a bath before bed

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I think that there is talking about your family because they exist and are part of your life, and then bringing your child into every conversation as if you invented the concept. I have to say, I did wonder how hard it might have been to have the child, as she seemed to have an inordinate need to bring her existence into every sentence, mostly in relation to the group she was with, which she was going to make leave two hours early because she wanted to get back to see her little girl. I can understand that she missed her, but having been away already for two nights, I thought she was being a bit selfish that she wanted to go as soon as her own treatments were over.  Her self-absorption was the more annoying thing, that and assuming that everyone in the room was a mother or potential mother and also would share her views. Anyway...

Emma, according to the magazine I picked up while there, I think that shop in St A is also a salon - it is a new thing that they have in about three market towns. Maybe we should all have our day out at Luton Hoo spa when it opens in November - although as their cheapest sandwich is almost £12 maybe we could all have a week in Majorca instead   You are right though, such a high end hotel doesn't really sit well in Luton. Maybe they will market it as being in Harpenden instead! Does anyone know of a more expensive place to get a sandwich (apart from Rekjavik)?


OK, came in early to do some work, better get on!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Did we all have a good weekend?

Mine was a nice mixture of all sorts. On Saturday I went with a friend of mine to the new college in town and we did a class in "Tarot Reading - Beginners" It was a fab day and really interesting learning about the cards. I need to spend a bit of time learning how to interpret them when they're laid out in a reading. I tried doing some friends after the class and I was way off the mark with all of them  ... or maybe not  

Polly - Ooooh, a day a Champney's. I so wish. I loooove my Spa Days. Not been on a full one for a while now. The odd facial here and there, but nothing as fab as that. 
Yes, it is mandatory for all Spa's to have at least 3 pregnant women signed in on any given day. It's called the Smug Mum clients. Spa's tend to prefer those who are heavily pregnant so that their bumps can be seen from any point of view. They are also good at rubbing said bumps to make other women around them really annoyed and spend more money on treatments to cheer them up. The most preferred Smug Mum are the really loud ones who bleet on about how hard it is, how it just happened, and make a real song and dance when getting up off of the comfy sofas. Once again sending women with fertility issues to the receptionist with credit card in hand.
I tend to find that heading to the restaurant to order a bottle of wine and a huge slab of carrot cake dulls the droning of the Smug Mums. ...for future reference  


Deedee -Hannah looks soooo cute. Really pleased she had a lovely birthday party. We have also discovered the joys of Iggle Piggle, Macca Pacca and Upsy Daisy  
Only 2 months til the C word - fantastic!

Donna - How was the aerobics class? I was moaning to DH that I want to re-join the gym, but his working patterns are so irratic it's really hard for me to get anywhere. Or maybe I'm just making excuses!?!? I really want to sort my tummy muscles out too, they're like jelly! I did consider getting a DVD to do at home, but I'm lazy if I do it at home! I need a class to motivate me. I used to like going to loads of classes at the gym, not so much on the weights and all that chuff. Maybe one day!
CHRISTMAS WRAPPING!?!?! Oh my word, you are far too organised! 

Emma - I was about to ask you about the bathrooms today.So, what's next on the list for a bit of a face-lift? The nursery?
I was a rugby widow this weekend too. The sooner this tournament is over, the better. Although I'm sure something else will start then. 

Marie - Morning!

Claire - Have you had a good weekend?

rightio - off to do a bit of work and then getting on the phone to the builder. I am desperate to go home!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

AnnieR said:


> Yes, it is mandatory for all Spa's to have at least 3 pregnant women signed in on any given day. It's called the Smug Mum clients.


Glad we clarified that! 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I think I may fall into the smug mum catagory     just been thinking that I do some how bring them into conversations.
Like at the aerobics calss I said " well it was time i did something to get back inot shape I can't keep saying I have just had a baby the twins will ne 2 next month" now on reflection I didn't need to add all that.
I am just so proud of my lil boys and still absoulutly gob smacked that I am a mum

I find christmas to stressfull and expensive so I try and buy presents throughout the year. I have neices (x3) sorted and I have stared on my nephews (x4) I have a few bits for my boys and I have 4 birthdays befreo christmas so I have them nearly sorted to 

GGGRRRR my ann summers delivery didn't arrive on friday and I have just found that becasue I changed the address to MIL as I wa sthere on friday it changed my delivery route. I am usually W05 which is delivered on friday but teh change of address meant i was W06 which is being delivered TODAY when there will be no one in at MIL  
I have had to explain to my customers and apologise becasue there delivery will be late - some of them have already paid so I feel awful
I think I will put a littel something in each of there deliveries as an apology otherwise I wont get them rebooking -   more expense

How is everyone this morning?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I take it everyone is busy today, I should be   but never mind I just can't get started today

I have just put the boys names down for a 10 wk signing course in Jnuary - really looking forward to it 

oh I didn't say before the boys have taken well to cows milk and are having it for there mornign and night bottle. I can't get them to take it from a cup so I am sticking to a bottle for now

Hope evryone is well adn not tooo busy today

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm here Donna. Meant to be busy, but cannot get motivated this morning!

The signing class sounds really interesting! I looked into doing it with Hannah, but I couldn't find one that was local enough or at a decent time of day. Let me know how it goes!


Polly - Anytime


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

The siging would be pricey if I had to pay for both of them but luckily for me you pay once per family for multiples  

I did find a cheaper class but there would be problems parking so I would rather pay a bit extra and have less stress. the pnly problem with this one is that it is done in a term so if they are ill I just loose that money  
The one I am hopefulyl going to is in a soft play area so I can take the boys in there after  

I am chugging along with bits around the house and made a few phone calls.

Oh keep meaning to say Callum loves in teh night garden   we bought Ryan a singing ickle pickle (becasue he has a blanket and so does Ryan) but Callum loves it. I have got them the ickle pickle you can paly games with for there birthday.

Callum is much more inot tv then Ryan, Ryan doesn't sit still long enough  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hannah is an addict like me! She's got into the Teletubbies too (which I hate) and says "uh-oh" at them.

Which is about all she says, well clearly anyway. She says all sorts of stuff but it's not as clear as her little friends (trying not to compare). She doesn't repeat things back to me either like kids do when they're learning.

I'm not worried, just curious about this maybe being another problem relating to her ears? Desperate to get her back to the Consultant and ask him, but still fighting to get her appointment brought forward after their error!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all!

Been out all morning (art class and shopping). This afternoon is going to be spent hunting for my car keys. I lost them sometime last Monday, and still haven't found them, but this can't go on.   What fun....

Donna - I bet the boys will enjoy signing. I never bothered because the classes here were at inconvenient times, but people I know who've been love it. 

Annie - Will doesn't do many proper words either, just a lot of gibberish and noise.  Only dada, Freddie (dog's name), nana for banana, there and No!. I can't get him to do mama/mummy at all.  He has just start saying blobby, blobby, blobby all the time, but I have no idea what it means (he has never seen Noel Edmonds' Mr Blobby so it can't be that ).

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, thanks for that Emma. I feel normal again now. Hannah doesn't say Mummy either  

Good luck with the car key hunt! Might one suggest one of those devices that you can attach to your keys and when you loose them, you use another gadget that activates the keyring to make a noise. Quite handy with children around who like keys!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That device sounds good. I could do with attaching them to everthing, not just keys.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

At SIL going to play group in a little while

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Got a busy day ahead at the office, so just popping on to say Hi!

Claire - Good Luck at the Dr's today x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - hope things go ok today and the doctor doesn't upset you. 

Donna - hope playgroup was fun.

Just been to one myself, but came back early to allow Will time to sleep before swimming.

Polly  - £12 sandwich!  I drove by on Sunday as some very expensive cars (a Bentey and a Daimler, I think) were pulling out.

Finally found the car keys (down the sofa - should have looked there first ), after spending all yesterday afternoon turning the house upside down.

Hope everyone else is Ok.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again.

Just checking in quickly before I head home for the day. I use the word "home" loosely! Back to the rented pad shall I say. 

I called the builder again this morning to see if he know's when the kitchen is coming, and once again he has failed to call me back   I don't care when it is, I just need to know so I can estimate and start counting down the days til we can go back. Can you believe it's been 13 weeks this Friday   My whole extension didn't take much longer than that! 

Emma - Phew!, glad you found the keys. Have fun swimming this afternoon. I think I'm going to brave taking Hannah on Sunday. It's been such a long time since I've taken her because of her ears and she used to love the Water Babies classes we went too. Chances are that so long has passed she'll be petrified of the water now. Typical! Won't be long and you'll be juggling two of them in the pool! Have we settled on a name yet or are you and DH still "discussing" it?!?
Did you get your blood pressure checked again lately? Wasn't it a bit high last time?

right - off to get the monster! Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Claire how did you get on?

Emma how are you?

Annie     to the builders

Still no AF and its day 35! SIL made me test but ti was negative feel a bit disappointed

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Morning Girls...or I should say Afternoon as that's what time it is there!!! 

Just a quickie to say 'hello' and that I'm thinking of you all. Will do a proper personal post in a bit-think I'm taking the day off walking at lunch as I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. Also, I'm hosting a big Mary Kay party at my house on Sat. so I want to be well for all that.

Donna-I called FedEx this morning and told them to put a 'no signature required' on your package. They said _if they could_ they would do that as they don't know how safe your area is, etc. However they said they've probably already tried to deliver for today so hopefully you will get it tomorrow!?!!! 

Okay, talk to yous later.
Love,
Me


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OK Thanks Marie, I will be in for a bit tommorrow morning and in for the afternoon so hopefully I will get it then


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire everything ok?

Marie I phoned fed ex (the left a card) and I have arranged delivery for tommorrow afternoon  

Emma how are you? I know you find it awkward talking about your pregnancy but I hope you are well and resting   hows your bp? have you decided on a name yet?

Polly how are you?

Deedee what are you up to? your not working full time are you? are you still working with your dad

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - thank you for asking.  I do feel odd talking about it all. Actually this evening I feel lousy - really nauseous and stomach pains. I've just been on the phone to dh in floods of tears panicking that something was going wrong.   Probably just tiredness and dehydration, or something and nothing. Going to have some soup and an early night and hope I feel OK tomorrow.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Emma,

you need a rest honey, you are running yourself ragid you need to slow down.
I hope you feel better after a nights rest but if not you must continue to rest, I wish I was nearer I would take Will off your hands for a few hours/days. Could SIL help?

If you still have pains or they get worse please call your M/W

Probably just streatching pains and you overdoing things so try not to worry

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I'm a little late-was supposed to write at lunch today but ended up work through some of it and then went up to eat and before I knew it, it was time to go back to work-ugh!  

Anyways, Donna, yeah!!!  Can't wait 'til you get the package, how exciting!  Glad you were able to set up a time that's convenient for you too!  
Hopefully by the time I log on tomorrow, you would've already gotten it!!!

So, have you still been keeping the heat on at night for the boys?  If so, are they still sleeping soundly like they did at MIL's and that one night?  Funny how you were able to nail that problem down!  
Oh...what's a signing class?  I just love how all you Mums go to these little play groups w/your kids.  I don't think that that's as popular over here.  Here women who are supposed to be Moms are too busy on their cell phones and their kids are running wild with no discipline.  I like your way of life much better!  I think that's how it should be if you're going to have a child.  It must be so precious to spend that kind of time with your babies.  Wish I could be a fly on the wall to see you and the boys!
Hey, how are you getting on with the party plans?!

Dee Dee-OMG...love the new photo of Hannah 2.  She is sooooo cute!!!  Also, hearing about her first b-day put a big smile on my face.  Mmmm..chocolate cake!!! I want to see pics too!
Also glad you had a great family vacation together.

Annie-so, you and all these lovely ladies have been holding out on me haven't you?!  
You all secretly fancied my Hello Kitty avatar but you were all too embarassed to say something...hmmm?!!!  
That just cracked me up last week when everyone was talking about how they liked Hello Kitty-too funny.  BTW...bought myself that soft, cuddly lamb I was telling you about, this week-end.  Her name is 'Lambie' and she is so fabulously soft and precious!!! 
Now on to more adult conversation...  ...
have you heard back from the builder yet re. the kitchen?  How are things looking with all that?  Have they been able to give you a more accurate time frame as to how much longer things are gonna take?  
Oh...the whole tarot card thing sounds interesting!  When you get good maybe you can read mine?!  Does it count that I'm so far away?! I think all that kind of stuff is neat.  My friend Matt and his family have seen a psychic a few times and the things that she says and knows are amazing.  I really want to go too.  

Polly-good for you Honey.  So glad to hear you had a nice spa day...and didn't have to pay!  All of that girly relaxing stuff sounds so wonderful!  With the exception of the Smug Mums that is!!!  You girls are so funny.  I was LOL while reading all that.  The first and only time I've ever had a massage was when I vacationed in Vegas last year.  The massage itself was rather disappointing but I did enjoy the hot jacuzzi tub and robe beforehand.  I'm not used to that treatment!  What a wonderful gift!

Emma-you need to take care of yourself Honey!  Remember that you are with child and slow down-you're not Wonder Woman, ya know?!  
Glad to hear you've got your bathrooms all set now!  How exciting!  

Last but certainly not least...my little Claire.  How are you Honey?  What's going on with everything?  Please update us or PM me, okay?!

Well...tomorrow is my Dr's appointment.  I haven't seen her in about a month so I guess we'll see what happens!  I assume she will give me the next dialator up.  Hope she thinks our progress has been good!  
Oh...and can you believe it?  Last time I went AF just started that morning-this time AF just started yesterday.  Ugh, that's so icky.  I told the nurse last time and she said it was fine.  Then when the Dr. was 'down there' she was like 'oh, are you starting your period?'.  I was so embarassed!  
Anyways...that's not until 4:30 my time tomorrow so probably won't fill yous in until Thursday.  
And yes, I am sitting here drinking orange juice in hopes it will chase the start of this cold away.  Ugh...I have so much yet to do for this Mary Kay party on Sat. and can't be bothered to be sick!!!  That's just how my luck goes!

Well Girls, hope everyone has a lovely day-it's gonna already be Wednesday!!!
Talk to you all soon,
Lots of Love,
M


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I truly hope you're not keeping your pg talk out of this because of me.  I will take a break from here, you have every right to talk about it.

Polly, I wasn't upset that you gave me advice the other week at all.  I couldn't understand why, when I finally had something to be optimistic about (normal test results) it was being suggested that they might not be normal, because I have been so anxious and panicked and I finally felt good about something and felt like it was being whipped away from me.

I have a referral letter for Spire Harpenden and made an appointment for Fri 26 Oct in the evening.  The only awful part of the gps appointment was that he announced I'd have to have an 'exam' before he wrote the letter and next thing I knew I was in the nurses office with his hand up my wotsit having a good old feel around.  On the plus side it didn't hurt one bit.

Bye for now.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Claire! Fantastic news! Are you pleased that you got the referral? And only a week to wait for the appointment, that's brilliant! I'm guessing that this private Consultant will arrange all his own tests on you and be far more conclusive with his findings. I'm really excited for you. I truly believe this is the start of something positive for you and DH. Are you feeling positive about it all?

COME ON FRIDAY 26TH!!!!

Marie - I love reading your posts. They put the biggest smile on my face. I love how we must sound so alien to you. 
So say, I should be able to do a tarot reading for you, even though you're far away. I have a whole load of practicing to do before I'd even attempt it though Marie. I can't make head nor tale of them at the moment 
Well, I've been calling the builder everyday to chase the kitchen and he's dodging my calls like bullets at the moment. So, I still don't know. DH is going to call him today. Maybe he'll talk to him?!?
Good Luck at the Consultant's today. Hope everything goes well. Can't wait to hear all about it!

Donna - aaah, sorry you had a BFN. It's cruel how our bodies let us believe it could have happened. Any AF today?

Emma - How are you feeling today?

Polly/Deedee - Morning!

I'm off to the restaurant for some brekkie! Back after I've scoffed some toast!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma are you feeling any better today?

Claire that is fantastic news, are you happy about the referal? it will come in no time   then things will really start to hapen for you

Marie good luck at the dr today  
baby signing is sign language classes for babies it is meant to help with the communication becasue they can sign before they can talk but we will see, I just thought it was something ncie to do and we have a tv program over here that has signing in it and the boys are quite fond of it.

mornign to everyone else sorry to dash Callum has just woken and I need to get ready for music

Back later

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Just saying hello before I head home for the day.

Donna - Hope you've had fun at music class today.

Claire - Hugs and kisses. Don't be a stranger. We are all here for you my lovely. 

Emma - Hope you're feeling better today  


rightio -off for my wekly session of OK magazine gossip. Speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Have a good afternoon Annie,

I am roasting as my heating is on and it doesn't seem to want to switch off  
Just put boys down for a sleep Ryan had dozed off then as I put Callum down he screamed and woke him up, I now fear they will play and not sleep  

Music was very good and enjoyable as always  

I may have been seeing a friend this afternoon but it doesn't look like I am now, I have a million things I could do but as I thought I was seeing her I am not in the mood for those   

Claire, are you ok? is'n't the referal what you wanted?

Emma, is everything ok?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I feel much better today, and rather   for being such a drama queen last night. I'm sure it was just tiredness.

Claire - great news that you've got your referral so quickly. I think it is far more important that you should post on FF and have the support that you will need in the weeks ahead, so I'm going to vanish for a while. 
I wish you all the luck in the world, and am sure your baby dreams will come soon.

Love to you all. I'm going to keep reading your posts if that is Ok.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

just eaten a huge roast and feel very stuffed.

A friend is coming over on friday and she hasn't seen this place yet so I really need to tidy it up tommorrow as there is mess everywhere.

Really upset tonight, I did see my friend adn her little girl tonight adn the wont be coming to the boys party. she is my cloest friend and I am really pi$$ed off.
Its all becasue her husband is DH's sisters ex and they have kisd together (my neice and nephew obviously)
I am so annoyed becasue he stirs things up to his advantage, like he says SIL says stuff about my friend when she doesn't etc etc so my friend doesn't want to come becasue she thinks there will be trouble so hse would rather stay away. And from where she stands I can see why she thinks that, but I can't have ti out with her without callign her husband a munipulative liar (which he is)   

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - I really wouldn't give your friends absence at the boys party another thought. They're grown ups, not kids and if they can't get over themselves and move on even if just for the boys birthday - then they're always going to be the ones that miss out. It's not your job to try and make everyone happy and get along. You just do what you want on the boys birthday and let them get on with it  

How is everyone else today?

Claire - are you alright hun? x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning Annie,

I know you are right, I am just angry becuase  I would totally understand my freinds reasons for not coming if they were true. But I know its all lies her DH has told her to cover his own skin when he has been in the pub rather than visiting his kids.
For example he will arrange to see his kids then not turn up casue he has been sidetracked by a pint! but he will tell my friend that his ex my SIL stopped him from seeing them and was slacking her off etc etc so he was so upse he went for a drink   which is complet crap its just a line he spins her casue he can't be bothered to see his kids.
But as she really belives SIL has said things about her I can see why she doesn't want to come as she thinks something will be said and she doesn't want to spoil the boys party.
It just makes me so angry, I would love to say something to him but its not worth it.

Claire how are you?

Morning Emma

Polly and Deedee I hope you are both well

Marie I am waiting in for teh package today so I hope it comes  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I am so bored

I don't have anythiong planned for today and I hate satying in and doing nothing  

I can't get on to my online banking so I am annoyed with that, The things I want to clean and tidy away I really need to do tonight when the boys are in bed.

Ryan is being a real winge today and very clinging so I am not sure what is wrong with him, he was off his food yesterday too  

i am so bored I just made a blamache  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I had an afternoon like that yesterday Donna. I can't stand staying in all day either.

I didn't make a blamange though!!!

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I think it may just be us for a while Annie  

I want to log on to my acccount so I can see what money I have to see what I can do today   probably end up going to the park, not sure if the swings will be dry though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG Marie

I can't thank you enough, everything is just gorgeous and I wasn't expecting so much I just kept un wrapping layer after layer I was like a little girl at christmas.

Thank you for the boys bath buppets they will love them I can't wait to bath them later now, thank you so much there really was no need.

I can't believe you sent so much, I don't know where I am going to put it all  


Thank you, Thanks you, Thank you

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

My new pillows arrived today to  it really is like christmas 
I really want to go to bed now

I have but the monkeys down for a chat sleep  so i am going to dust and hoover the living room


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I am on my own now  

Maire wake up    

stil no Af by the way (cd 37)


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I just updated my montage and it made me cry    

to see my littel boys when they were first born all the way up to the recent chheky picture   
I will post alonk later for anyone who wants to watch it, it is a bit long though 15min I think  

Off out now, to buy an ickle pickle

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good day Girls!

DONNA!!!! So happy you _finally_ got it!!!  I'm so glad you like everything. Hope the boys have fun with their new bath puppets. Like I said in the card, I couldn't send something w/out getting a little something for the babies! I saw those and thought they were just perfect. So, you like all the jewelry and everything? Guess DH is going to have to get you an armoire for X-mas! 
Would love to see the montage later. Me and my Mom watched the one you made before-it was so beautiful. 
BTW...what's a blamange?
So sorry about your friend-that $ucks! But I completely agree with Annie. If she can't be mature enough to go for the boys' sake, she's not worth your time. People are so odd, aren't they?! 
And what's up with AF-very bizarre!!!

Hello Annie, Emma, Claire, Dee Dee & Polly! Hope you are all well. It's so quiet on here today!

Well, just wanted to let you all know about my apmt yesterday. It went really well. The Dr. is quite impressed w/the progress we've made and like I figured, gave us the next size up dialator-size medium-aaahhh!!! She put it in right then and there too. I just pressed down and held DH's hand and it was in! Now we have to work on that for 2 weeks and she says after that we can try to have 's'!!! 
OMG...what a nightmare we had getting there though. The apmt was at 4:30 so DH picked me up at 3:30 b/c Providence, (the capital) and city where the facility is gets so crazy busy w/traffic. Well, we were on the highway in stop and go traffic for a good half an hour. We finally pulled off a few miles from our exit b/c we weren't moving but DH and I had no idea where we were. We were in freaking ghetto land for a while but thankfully finally found our way to the street that we needed-BUT-we were sitting on that street for a good 15 minutes or more before we actually got to the parking lot. It was insane! Now Providence is where the main hospital is for women to have babies (it's called Women & Infants Hospital). Mind you-how in the he77 does a pregnant woman who is about to go into labor get there??!!! It's madness, pure madness. I hate the city for that reason and we stay out of it as much as possible.

Anyways, enough of my rantings. Hope you all have a wonderful day and Donna, so happy you liked everything! It put a big smile on my face to read your post!

Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

still on my own  

I just collected a tullybubbie and the dancing ickle pickle for teh boys birthday although I think I may give it to them now. They don't know its there birthday and if they have everythign at once they wont apprciate it

The blamange didn't go down well, Ryan tried it and went uurrgg when I tried to give him more he pushed the spoon away and told me NO  

Hello Marie just seen you have posted, I really do love it all and it was so thoughtfull of you to put something in for the boys, Thank you again
I will post the link for teh montage it is the same one as before as it is a work in progress but there are some changed and added bits

That is great about the appointment you will be having 's' in no time   Well done

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hope you like it

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=3324f494c9559903213718&skin_id=1702&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday afternoon. Hopefully it won't be too much longer. I finally heard from the builder and he told me the kitchen is due in next week. Could be famous last words, but we'll see. One small progress though - the broadband and Sky TV went back in yesterday. Boy, have I missed all of that! 

Marie - I am soooo pleased your appointment went well, despite the trouble it took to get there! What a pain in the you know what! So, on to baby making before too long then! Are you charting your temps or anything like that in preperation? Or are your cycles fairly regular that you know when to give it a go? Am I jumping too far ahead here!?!?! I just get really excited when we've got baby making happening on the team!

Donna -   You can't give the boys their pressies yet! 

I'm trying to look at the montage, but I don't think my pc here is fast enough for it! Might be another thing that has to wait until I get home  

Still no AF?!? How bizarre. Has this happened to you before? 


Emma/Polly/Deedee - Morning!

Claire - Please come back. Just to let us know you're ok


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning All,

Annie so pleased about your kitchen does that mean you could be going home soon?
I am affraid I gave them the toys yesterday   they will still get enough on there birthday and they don't understand anyway, it was nice for tehm to have a treat yesterday. They love the tellybubbie it sings and says ahhh when you give it a cundle and it giggles when you kiss it   I have to say though I am disapointed with the ickle pickle I don't think it was worth the money at all   They boys like it but probably prefer the one they have already got they just sings and was half the price oh well you live and learn

Still no AF although I am feeling again she may be on her way, No Annie this hasn't happned before so very strange

Morning Emma - I will pm you

Claire where have you gone?

Hello Deedee and Polly

Marie I wish I was still slepping like you   thought I would let you know I am wearing a necklace, braclet and earings today    

Boys are napping after breakfast and I hope they have a nice sleep so they aren't grympy when my friend and her daughter arrives - not sure what time they are coming though

back later

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Boys seem fairly happy today which is good, both munching on rice cakes now   they do love there food my 2 - I don't know where they get it from  

I haven't heard from my friend so I don't know when she will get here, she doesn't live fair about 30min drive but she has to get 2 buses here so I don't know how long it will take.

Waiting for my Ann summers delivery to, I am doing a lot of waiting this monring  

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? anymore pampering Polly?

Tommorrow I am going to aerobics at lunchtime leaving the boys with my mum in the cafe - so she can show them off to all her friends   Once I have cralwed out of the class I will have something to eat then collect DH from work not sure what we have planned for the rest of the day. Might go to the park or something
On sunday I think we will go swimming as we haven't been for a while   (if AF doesn't arrive) or maybe to the soft play area then its over to MIL as her birthday present arrived this week so we need to give it to her. Then it will be monday again   not muched palnned really I hoep to get some rest in there to as DH and I are both running on empty

Donna x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117375.0


----------

